# [Covid-19] Ton confinement se passe-t-il bien ?



## aCLR (27 Mars 2020)

_L'agent d'armoiries macgéennes_ ne pouvant contrôler ton attestation d'allers et venues sur le forum, il a sollicité l'appui logistique de l'institut du bien-être macgéen afin de préserver ton état physique et mental pendant cette période de confinement. 

_[jingle]
C'est qu'on ne rigole pas ici !
On le sait mieux que quiconque,
Ton bien-être, c'est nos emplois !
[/jingle]_

Son pitch tient dans la main !

À la question de _l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes_ : ton confinement se passe-t-il bien ? Ton intelligence, abrutie par une femme ou un mari qui braille, des gosses qui braillent, des voisins qui braillent, des télétravailleurs qui braillent ou simplement toi qui braille ; doit traduire cette interrogation par une question ayant perdu toute efficacité à force d'avoir trop servi : _tu fais quoi, là, maintenant ?_ Eh ouais, tout ça pour ça ! Fort de ce tour de passe-passe sémantique dans l'intitulé du topic, _l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes_ espère lutter efficacement contre les effets secondaires du confinement.

En effet, malgré une tête déconfite par l'enfermement et la promiscuité, tu ne risques pas de te plaindre de proches sur les réseaux sociaux. Comme tu n'espères pas flooder indéfiniment dans tous les sujets du forum sans risquer les coups de bâton. Bref, tu ne sais plus comment évacuer cette vapeur noire, accumulée sous ton chapeau, autrement qu'en t'embuant l'esprit de substances dont _l'agent d'armoiries macgéenne_ ne peut saisir la couleur. Il ne voit la vie qu'en orange et bleu, le pauvre…

_[jingle]
L'institut du bien-être macgéen a la solution !
On prend les mêmes et on recommence,
Un mélange garanti sans édulcorants !
[/jingle]_

Tu l'auras compris, le remède proposé sous ce topic et certifié par l'institut du bien-être macgéen, si non salvateur, t'éviteras _a minima_ bien des aigreurs d'estomac, maux de têtes et courbatures du quotidien. L'ancienne formule combattait aussi l'incontinence et la conjonctivite. Mais il y a bien longtemps que plus personne ne pleure ou ne pisse de rire en lisant un truc ici, donc…

À toutes heures du jour ou de la nuit, les messages postés ici même tiendront compagnie à _l'agent d'armoiries macgéenne_ informé de ton état physique ou mental du jour, du moment, de l'instant voire de la milliseconde – y'en a pour qui ça compte les zéros avant la virgule, dont acte !






_L'agent d'armoiries macgéenne_​


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mars 2020)

Quand je vois une tronche comme ça, il me vient la furieuse envie de taper dessus avec un bâton. Pourtant je ne suis pas Lyonnais.


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2020)

Pendant ce temps là, dans un village gaulois du bord de mer, on s'organise…


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)

Ben voilà :
Vidéo transférée dans un autre topic.


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)

Sinon :




Je tiens à préciser que ce n'est pas mon cas


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2020)

Journal de bord de _l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes_

Jour 1

_La folie était ailleurs. M'enfin…

Alors, qu'est-ce qu'il se raconte de beau ici ? Tiens, l'astronaute ! Ces bandelettes ont craqué ou quoi ? Non, ma gueule ne lui revient pas ! Bon… Bah la prochaine fois, je mettrais une photo de profil. On verra si ça lui cause plus ! Et puis quoi d'autre, il lui vient une furieuse envie de taper… Hum… Si c'est lui qui a ramassé cette matraque perdue lors de ma dernière offensive, ça va barder pour lui ! Le pas-vu pas-pris, ça va cinq minutes. Avant d'enquêter là-dessus, faisons comme si je n'avais rien lu. Et puis quoi ? Il n'est pas lyonnais. Ouais comme si ça intéressait quelqu'un. Bon, je marque juste : montre des signes d'exposition prolongée aux écrans.

Et qu'est-ce qu'on a d'autre ? le petit Marcos ! Rhôo le saligaud ! C'est bien ma veine tiens ! Je fais l'effort de corriger le balisage de son lien vidéo pour que son message est du style. Et que fait Monsieur ? Trop content de voir son lien tout pourri afficher un beau container vidéo, Monsieur passe derrière moi pour couper et coller le code dans un autre sujet. Et tout ça sans s'excuser, dire merci ou quoi ! Nan mais je rêve, quelle ingratitude ! Oh la la, il file un mauvais coton cuilà… Bon ! Je note : montre des signes d'exposition prolongée aux écrans. 

Et pis, et pis, c'est tout !? Ah oui… La diarrhée verbale dans le vrai topic du covid ! On va dire que la loutre a monopolisé l'attention de tous. Et que sans mes deux zguègues du matin, j'étais marron ! Note pour demain : appeler la régie publicitaire macgéenne afin de booster le référencement. Et les remercier d'être passés à l'occase._


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mars 2020)

Bonjour aCRL,
Tout d’abord merci pour la correction je l’avoue de ma énième faute comme quoi en ces temps temps de confinement l’école à la maison ça sert à certains !
Ensuite désolé pour le déplacement intempestif de la vidéo,j’ai pensé qu’elle aurait plus de visibilité sur l’autre topic. 
Il est vrai aussi que hier j’ai abusé de l’écran 
Bon voilà, bonne journée aujourd’hui je serai moins présent car madame m’a trouvé du bricolage
À +.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quand je vois une tronche comme ça, il me vient la furieuse envie de taper dessus avec un bâton. Pourtant je ne suis pas Lyonnais.



Tu n'es pas le seul, Moon !!!!!  

Perso, ma préférence irait vers une bonne batte de base-ball entourée de barbelés comme dans walking dead !


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2020)

Médor était tellement pressé de sortir ce matin qu'il m'en a fait oublier mon attestation sur le bureau ! Il est con ce chien parfois ! Heureusement j'avais celle de sa dernière balade dans ma poche. Une rature plus tard, "j'étais en règle"…


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mars 2020)

Pas sûr que les ratures  soient autorisées


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2020)

Je me fais chier.

A part ça, tout va bien.


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mars 2020)

vdm.com


----------



## Romuald (28 Mars 2020)

Diarrhée verbale, diarrhée verbale, vous avez de ces mots, m'sieu l'agent. Que l'autre me traite de pauvre merde en MP, passe encore d'autant que je m'en fous royalement, mais traiter de _diarrhée verbale _mes posts parce qu'ils font 5 lignes et plus ou que la discussion a perturbé sur plusieurs pages la _diarrhée picturale _(puis-je me permettre de reprendre cette analogie ?), d'images (?!) drôles parfois, navrantes souvent, mais je n'oblige personne à être de mon avis, j'émets seulement celui-ci - excusez-moi m'sieu l'agent, je m'égare, où en étais-je ? ah oui, la discussion entre la loutre et le bélier - mes posts, donc, traités de diarrhée verbale alors que si j'avais une comparaison stercoraire à faire je les aurais plutôt qualifiés d'étrons bien moulés, tout en douceur et retenue, tentant arguments à l'appui d'expliquer mon point de vue et non à convaincre mon interlocuteur de l'adopter. A-t-on jamais vu quelqu'un changer d'avis suite à une discussion sur un forum ? 
En tout état de cause, 'le combat cessa, faute de combattants'.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> la loutre


Va pas me manquer celle-là


Romuald a dit:


> stercoraire


I am scied, je le connaissais pas celui là. Continue cher génie des alpages, tu nous éduques. Après ce p*tain de confinement nous serons tous moins cons avec plus de vocabulaire


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéenne

Jour 2
_
Bon, qu'est-ce qu'il y a au menu ce soir ?

Le petit nico ! Hum, qu'est-ce qu'il t'arrive aujourd'hui mon petit ? Tu bricoles ! Un samedi ? Bon, à part ça… Merci… Na na ni, confinement, école à la maison… La la la, visibilité dans l'autre topic, hier j'ai abusé de l'écran… Ouais, et aujourd'hui c'était comment entre deux coups de rabot, hein mon p'tit nico ? Bon, je note : montre des signes d'exposition prolongée aux écrans malgré la pratique d'une activité manuelle.

Au suivant… Mince, le joueur de bowling ! Va-t-il réussir à me striker les cannes aujourd'hui ? Ah non, il répond à "Billie Jean" ! Et t'y dis quoi au "moonwalk" ? Ta préférence… Batte de base-ball entourée de barbelés… Walking dead. Bon, lui aussi s'est mis au bricolage entre deux épisodes de zombies. C'est bien mon lapin, je peux ranger les protèges-tibias ! Je note quand même : montre des signes d'exposition prolongée et variée aux écrans malgré la pratique d'une activité manuelle.

À qui le tour maintenant… Le dernier samouraï et un haïku de son jus ! Dis mon copain ! Tu t'serais pas gourré de fil, là, un peu ? Y'a déjà pas assez de sujets littéraires en terrasse, faut qu'il vienne flooder celui-ci aussi ! Rha la la, quelle chance d'avoir réussi à caser une humeur dedans ! Parce que sinon… Bon, pour lui je note : a bien compris le principe du topic mais montre des signes d'exposition prononcée aux écrans.

Pfff, j'en suis où maintenant ? ah ! Le professeur bêtacorne ramène sa fraise ! Alors attends… Là, il me faut des lunettes… Bon… Cépafô qu'il raconte ! Je dirais même plus, c'est tout à fait raccord avec ce que j'ai à dire sur l'autre topic. J'vais pas me fatiguer les méninges maintenant, j'y dirai plus tard. En attendant je note : a bien compris le principe dissociatif des topics traitant du covid-19. Montre des signes de sur-exposition avérée aux images dérivant de l'actualité.

Et pour finir, le crâne aux faux-cils ! Qu'est-ce que tu m'racontes de beau mon caillot ? T'aimes pas la loutre d'eau douce ! Ça tombe bien moi non plus ! D'ailleurs, à part les chinois, je ne connais personne pour bouffer pareil animal ! Mouhahaha… Allez j'arrête mes conneries y'a plus personne au bout du fil ! Bref… Y disait quoi d'autre le matelot ? You are scied par la science du quoi ? Génie des alpages ! Eh bah dis-donc moussaillon ! Ça y va l'astiquage de cornes ! Hin hin hin… En même temps il n'a pas tort… Bêtacorne en a sous le coude ! Bon je note : accède à la connaissance par le biais d'une exposition poussée aux écrans.

Encore une sacrée journée !_


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

Pour ma part , ça roule
Couché tard , grasse matinée , croissant ou brioche
Jogging de 6 Km le matin , douche repas sur la terrasse , bricolage dans le jardin , je vais voir les chevaux et mes ânes
( mes animaux de compagnie ) dans les enclos .
Je profite bien de la vie , enfin si nous pouvons appeler cela une vie .

oh la belle vie  comme disait Distel  

Je blague
bon courage a vous toutes et tous
prenez soins de vos proches


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

C'est Samedi soir , Une sortie en  boite ?






​


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mars 2020)

Je soutiens Roquebrune dans son droit inaliénable à trouver sa situation personnelle agréable, et de le dire, et de l'écrire.

C'est quand même mieux qu'une "star" qui se lamente dans sa villa de 300 m2 avec sa piscine et son jardin de 2 ha.

Il n'a empoisonné personne. Il suit les consignes avec enthousiasme et s'extasie devant leurs effets colatéraux. Ça ne mérite pas l'opprobre.

Sommes-nous comptables du malheurs des autres ?


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Un samedi ?


Cela ne change pas grand chose en ce moment vu que nous sommes dans une période de "Samedi Permanent"


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2020)

@Moonwalker

Osiris, je te vois venir avec tes grosses moonboots ! :airméfiant:

Si tu t'étais costumé ainsi pour voler aux nouvelles de papy, je trouverais ça un rien jovial. Mais t'endimancher de la sorte pour soutenir ce fétu de paille, même si le fond de l'air est frais, ça fait un peu surjoué si tu veux mon avis…

Remet donc ces breloques dans ton sarcophage. Souviens-toi que nous sommes en terrasse, à bonne distance des turpitudes du zinc ! :airapaisé:


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Pas sûr que les ratures  soient autorisées


cela Doit dépendre de la maréchaussé. Mais je pense que ça passe. Moi en tout cas c’est « Blanco »en couches successives depuis le début. Le papier coûte cher et ça encombre les poubelles qui ne sont relevé qu’une semaine sur deux.


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mars 2020)

gwen a dit:


> cela Doit dépendre de la maréchaussé. Mais je pense que ça passe. Moi en tout cas c’est « Blanco »en couches successives depuis le début. Le papier coûte cher et ça encombre les poubelles qui ne sont relevé qu’une semaine sur deux.


Oui tu as raison, maintenant ça dépend sur quel genre d'individu tu tombes, si il veut faire un peu trop de zèle ???


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéenne

Jour 3

_Aujourd'hui c'est le dimanche le plus court de l'année, le deuxième du confinement ! Bien que d'astreinte, je suis en repos. Purée que ça fait du bien !


Aujourd'hui donc, Médor pensait bien avoir droit à sa longue sortie ! Il ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi son maître remplit un papier à chacune de leur virée mais bon… Il y croirait ce zouave ! Sauf que non mon lapin… Oups ! Pourvu qu'il ne m'entende pas causer de "l" "a" "p" "i" "n" sinon il va se mettre aux aguets pour rien, le pauvre diable. Bref, nos balades limitées à une heure dans un rayon d'un kilomètre autour de la maison, c'est à vive allure que nous sommes partis.

Et qu'il soit grand ou petit, le parcours démarre toujours pareil. Si bien que la truffe au vent, il ne se doutait de rien. Arrivés à la fourche marquant le petit du grand tracé, son corps esquissa un mouvement en direction du long parcours. Et d'un mouvement contraire de la laisse, le chien comprit alors qu'un dimanche de plus, il n'irait pas piquer de sprints contre ses copains, les "mammifères herbivores". Non. Au lieu de ça il se contenterait de jouer les costauds devant ses autres copains, les coins coins, depuis les berges du ruisseau bordant le petit parcours.

Sans compter que je ne lui ai pas encore annoncé ce que nous a dit Édouard hier au soir. Pas la peine de le noyer sous les informations, Médor n'a pas besoin de tout savoir. Tant que sa gamelle et ses sorties sont assurées, son confinement, il le vit plutôt bien.

Pourvu qu'on soit encore là demain !_


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 4

_Quoi de neuf aujourd'hui ? Que du vieux ! Mince !
Hum… Elle va m'entendre la régie publicitaire macgéenne ! Je lui commande une campagne promotionnelle. Je lui fournis mes données personnelles, un fichier clients et du temps. Pour quel résultat ? Zéro attestation d'allers et venues à dépiler !!! Bon bah me reste plus qu'à consigner tranquillement les passages d'hier…

Jura39, Moonwalker, nicomarcos et gwen ; deux bleus encerclés par deux verts, ça c'est beau !

Alors, Juju ! Je vois qu'on se lance dans la contrebande de confiné de canard entre la France et la Suisse pour arrondir sa p"tite retraite. Eh bah mon coco ! C'est du propre ! Enfin, tant que tu ne le dis pas sur l'internet, tout roule ! Je note donc : organise très bien son confinement tout en présentant des signes d'exposition régulière aux écrans.

Moon, c'est fait ! Je note : présente tous les signes de l'accro à l'adrénaline du supporter. A épuisé son stock de rediffusions mepg4, vhs et 8 mm. Risque de rechute plus profonde. À prendre avec des pincettes pour la quinzaine à venir. Trop utile ailleurs.

« C'est tous les jours samedi ! » Me dit Nico ! Rhôooo le nico, il comprend enfin ce que veut dire le mot retraite : attendre toute la journée l'heure de sa sortie ! Eh oui ! Pourquoi crois-tu qu'ils reculent constamment l'age du départ à la retraite, hein ?! Simplement parce que les retraités se plaignent d'être assis à ne rien foutre de la journée, pardi ! Je note : découvre la finalité de la vie et en profite pleinement tout en s'exposant régulièrement aux écrans.

Et pour finir gwen ! Il ne vide sa iCorbeille qu'une semaine sur deux cuilà ? Eh bah moi j'fais pas mieux ! Enfin, je note : en cas d'inspection, vérifier la présence de blanco dans les poches. Pragmatique dans ses sorties, présente des signes d'exposition variée aux écrans.

Et pis c'est tout ! Bon, il faut que je rappelle cette fichue régie pub de mes deux. Ça ne va pas du tout cette promo !!!_


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> la contrebande de confiné de canard


Oui, c'est du conflit de canards


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 5
_
Alors ? quoi d'neuf docteur ?

Toum'aï ! Qu'est-ce qu'il lui arrive à cuilà ? « Oui, c'est du conflit de canards » Ah ah Jura ! Voilà un client mécontent ! Il n'a pas reçu la bonne boîte de cassoulet !!! Et il le fait savoir le bougre ! Bon je note : cherche le conflit ouvert avec la modération. Présente des signes d'exposition normale aux écrans. Individu à surveiller discrètement. Utile ailleurs.

Et pis, et pis ? C'est tout ?!? Mince ! Bon je note : très peu d'activités à noter sur les dernières 48 heures. Deux possibilités, l'internet est en rade. Les allers et venues empruntent une route secondaire. _


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 5 (addendum)

_Demain, jour de poissons avril, prévoir radar de bon-sens !_


----------



## Gwen (1 Avril 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2020)

Bon ! De mon côté, y en a un peu marre !  
Après m'être coltiné "The Purge 1", "The Purge 2" et "The Purge 3" sur Netflix, j'ai attrapé une furieuse envie d'aller en purger quelques uns sur le forum !  
Enfin ! Au moins 1 ...


----------



## Gwen (1 Avril 2020)

Wahoo, si tu en arrives au point de regarder des nanars pareil, c'est vraiment dur en effet.


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> "The Purge 1", "The Purge 2" et "The Purge 3"





gwen a dit:


> Wahoo, si tu en arrives au point de regarder des nanars pareil, c'est vraiment dur en effet.


On va le perdre, on va le perdre...
Vite abonne-toi à Amour, Gloire et Beauté


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> On va le perdre, on va le perdre...
> Vite abonne-toi à Amour, Gloire et Beauté


Bonne idée , j'avais pensé a un truc porno , mais son coeur va pas tenir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonne idée , j'avais pensé a un truc porno , mais son coeur va pas tenir


Mon coeur est super costaud .... Par contre, le reste !


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 6

_Alors ce radar ?!?
Qu'est-ce qu'il a chopé ?
Cinq pékins ! Et bah dis-donc, on dirait que les affaires reprennent !
Je m'disais aussi ! On ne peut pas rester confiné indéfiniment non plus ! Faut prendre l'air de temps en temps, donc…

Rhâa, trop bien ! Gwen sort sa collection de prêt-à-confiner pour l'été. C'est frais et sûrement plus seyant que ma tenue. Ça va être la fashionista sur les balcons dis-moi !!! Ha ha ha. Well done JR ! La mode « upcycling de seconde main » c'est hyper tendance ! Allez, je note : le iModo lance sa collection pour rompre avec la leçon de Pythagore et faire corps avec son pyjama de saison. Présente des signes d'exposition variée aux écrans entre ses travaux de iCouture.

Skippy !?! « Y'en a un peu marre » Tu m'étonnes John ! Je le disais encore hier, ou avant-hier on s'en fout, la retraite c'est l'horreur ! Alors confiner un retraité, c'était vraiment le dernier truc à faire ! Mais bon… Un r'traité qui meurt c'est une vidéothèque qui brûle, paraît-il ! Alors je note : sa dépendance aux écrans ne s'arrange pas. Alterne entre navet et nanar pour pimenter ses après-midis. N'est pas sujet aux attaques cardiaques.

Aah ! Le photographe des stars des années 80 ! Qu'est-ce tu m'racontes de beau mon toum' ? « Amour gloire et beauté » Oh pitin t'as craqué ou quoi !?! Je me note tout de suite dan sun coin : le confinement en bord de mer n'est vraiment pas une bonne solution ! Tu replonges grâaave dans le passé. Et à par ça ? Rien ! Tu joues les télé 7 jours et puis tu repars ? Ok ! Je note donc : dois avoir une connexion de murde. Replonge dans ses vieux magazines ! On risque, suivant son opérateur, de le perdre à tout instant !

Juju ! Tu viens pour quoi ? Pareil que Toum' ! Mais en version adultes ! Bien, bien ! Je note donc : limite son usage internet en ressortant ses magazines pour adultes. Un bon geste pour la planète !

Et le cinquième ? Bah où il est ?
Attends, je recompte ! Un, deux, trois, quatre et pis c'est tout ! Je n'sais pas c'qui m'a pris d'en voir cinq !? La fatigue peut-être…
En atttendant c'est tant mieux !
Le boulot finit plus tôt qu'prévu !_


----------



## patlek (2 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mon coeur est super costaud .... Par contre, le reste !



Moi, j' aurais suggeré "Massacre à la tronçonneuse", pour se détendre.


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2020)

Jour 6 (addendum)

_Bah il était là mon cinquième ! En retard, comme d'habitude le patlek ! Tu pouvais pas arriver à l'heure comme tout le monde ! Faut vraiment que tu cherches à te démarquer des autres ! Mais tu te démarques déjà ! T'es un dinausore ! Enfin…_


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (2 Avril 2020)

Vivement le jour 7


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bon ! De mon côté, y en a un peu marre !
> Après m'être coltiné "The Purge 1", "The Purge 2" et "The Purge 3" sur Netflix, j'ai attrapé une furieuse envie d'aller en purger quelques uns sur le forum !
> Enfin ! Au moins 1 ...


Gasp !

On regarde les mêmes trucs. 

Et il nous prend les mêmes envies…


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et il nous prend les mêmes envies…


Ah Ouais quand mème 
C'est grave les mecs


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 7

_Tiens un message audio ! Ça faisait longtemps…

Boîte noire de l’estafette - enregistrement 20200402-1638

— Dong !
— C'était quoi c'bruit ?
— Rien ! Rendors-toi !
— Coool…

Boîte noire de l'estafette - fin de l'enregistrement 20200402-1805

Hum… Et à part ça ? Qu'est-ce qu'on a ?!?

Euh…

Moonwalker est passé relever son courrier ! « Gna gna gna… Tadam ! » Bon, bon, bon, je note : profite de son déconfinement pour se rendre au vidéoclub du coin. Grosse soirée pyjama en perspective.

Et mon Jura39 ! « Ah ouais quand même » Eh ouais mon Juju; ah ouais quand même ! Mais que veux-tu… Tout le monde n'a pas la place d'installer un punching-ball dans ses appartements pour évacuer le stress de l'enfermement. Si bien qu'enfin ce petit monde décloisonné, ça pratique la jappe et le jab à tours de bras ! Mais au fond, ce p'tit monde ne ferait pas d'mal à une mouche ! Enfin, j'espère… Et sinon mon Juju… « C'est grave les mecs » Hé hé, molo avec les pathologies ! Ces gars-là font déjà de l'intolérance à tout et n'importe quoi ! Ne va pas réveiller en plus leur hypocondrie ! Laisse-les se relaxer le bulbe devant un bon nanar. Bon, qu'est-ce que je note, moi ? Ah oui : N'est pas le dernier pour faire du zèle. Ça c'est bien ! Et un bon point pour l'avancement !


Et pis voilà ! Encore une bonne journée de confinement qu'on a eu là !_


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2020)

En parlant de film, hier soir, j’ai regardé « The Lighthouse »  : une histoire de confinement dans un phare. Et bien sûr ça tourne mal. Un film en noir et blanc tourné à la manière des vieux films du début du siècle dernier. Très bons jeux d’acteur, superbes décors et une prise de vue angoissante. Tout ce qu’il faut pour se sentir libre dans son 20 m2 du coup.


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2020)

_Médor m'a fait un drôle de coup de matin ! Pendant que je m'attifais pour sa balade, pour une fois, le chien attendait sagement sur son tapis. Revenu vers lui, je revérifiais une dernière fois si tout était bien en ordre. « T'as ton collier. J'ai la laisse, les biscuits, les sacs, mes papiers et les clefs. On est bon ! » Lui dis-je. Toujours assis sur son tapis, il me regardait fixement. Son regard semblait me dire, « il manque un truc nunuche… » Le temps qu'il finisse sa phrase, je tiltais ! « Oups ! J'ai oublié l'attestation ! » Et alors qu'il clignait des yeux, je relançais d'un « Chapeau Médor ! Sans toi je risquais la prune ! » et me dépêchais de remplir l'attestation. Enfin prêt à partir, il était toujours là, assis sur son tapis, pas décidé de partir. Ça m'a paru bizarre d'un coup… C'est alors que je compris qu'il défendait un bout de barbaque des autres goinfres de la baraque, plutôt que m'assister dans mes préparatifs. Eh ouais… Médor attendait l'ouverture de la porte pour saisir et sortir afin de cacher son bout de bidoche loin des gloutons. Et moi qui pensait compter sur lui pour palier à mes trous de mémoire… C'est râpé !_


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2020)

Journal de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 8
_
Que vais-je me mettre sous la dent aujourd'hui ?

Tout ça ?!? Bon, je DL le podcast du masque et la plume de l'ami gwen et le file sortir Médor !_


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)

Ca quand mème été pas facile sur le Portfolio


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2020)

Ouais… Je ne sais pas quoi faire de toute cette prose !


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2020)

Si on pouvait trouver un confiné, habile de ses mains, capable de concevoir avec trois fois rien un bras d'iPhone à fixer sur un bras de fauteuil, ça rendrait bien service à qui tu sais ! Mais bon pour trouver une perle pareille ici, il va falloir bien chercher !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Avril 2020)

Une ou deux planches (ou autre) fixés sur les 2 bras du fauteuil:

Un côté juste pour ne pas tomber plus bas
L'autre avec un système coulissant autour du bras pour le relever (style un rouleau de papier toilette)
Un support pour l'iPhone pouvant être posé sur ces planches (ou un autre système)

Résultat: tu fais coulisser le support pour te mettre dans le fauteuil et tu pose l'iPhone sur le support.

Un truc comme ça au final :





						CLP Chaise Visiteur Ken Tissu et Tablette Rabattable I Chaise Salle de Conférence Stable Confortable Dossier et Assise Rembourrés I Couleur: Marron: Amazon.fr: Cuisine & Maison
					

CLP Chaise Visiteur Ken Tissu et Tablette Rabattable I Chaise Salle de Conférence Stable Confortable Dossier et Assise Rembourrés I Couleur: Marron: Amazon.fr: Cuisine & Maison



					www.amazon.fr
				




Sinon, une solution simple : se servie d'une table à repasser comme support


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2020)

Des planches, un rouleau de papier toilette et une table à repasser, ouais, ouais, ouais, j'ai hâte de voir ton machin en action… Parce que là, sans plan de montage, je patauge un peu…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Des planches, un rouleau de papier toilette et une table à repasser, ouais, ouais, ouais, j'ai hâte de voir ton machin en action… Parce que là, sans plan de montage, je patauge un peu…



Solution 1 : désolé, pas de planche qui irait jusqu'à l'autre bras du fauteuil. Mais ça donne une idée




Solution 2 : via la table à repasser



Et voilà de quoi poser ton iPhone sur le bras du fauteuil (ou presque)


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> ton iPhone


Eh bah figures-toi que je n'ai pas d'iPhone ! Ni de gsm tout court d'ailleurs mais on s'en fout…
Si bien que la première question qui me vient à l'esprit s'attache aux fonctions disponibles sur l'objet même. À savoir, est-ce qu'une app ou Siri est capable de piloter vocalement l'appareil photo de l'iphone, ou pas ? Une fois la réponse connue, et fonction des besoins photographiques, je serais en mesure d'envisager la suite. Mais tant que l'interrogation première n'est pas résolue, point de salut. ^^


ecatomb a dit:


> désolé, pas de planche


Attend, je regarde les horaires d'ouverture de Casto…


----------



## Gwen (4 Avril 2020)

Ce soir, pas de phare, mais je reste dans le thème confinement en regardant U-325, une histoire de sous-marin     
Garder les distances sociales va être compliqué dans des couloirs de 50 cm de large.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Avril 2020)

Fait toi même le test 
Aprės si c’est pour finir célibataire... change d’idée


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Avril 2020)

Anti-confinement avec du souffle.


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéenne

Jour 9
_
Ouh la la, je n'suis pas en avance aujourd'hui ! Enfin… Encore une journée à rien foutre ! Ça n'est pas comme si j'avais passé mon temps à bonne distance de la mise-bas de la Minette, hein ! C'est bien mignon les chatons, mais je préfère les voir gambader que venir au monde. J'ai l'estomac fragile pour ces trucs-là ! Bon, à part ça…

Juju ! Eh bah dis-donc ! Même coincé en haut du 39e sommet, il est d'attaque pour rendre service ! C'est bien ! Mais je vais quand même finir par croire qu'il est scotché à son smartphone du matin au soir celui-là, ha ha ha, ou tout du moins en ce moment, confinement général oblige… Bon je note : jongle entre le four et le moulin pendant mes hauts-le-cœur. Ne ménage pas sa peine pour accompagner les newbies.

ecatomb ! Tiens, tiens ! Mais qui voilà ? Un p'tit Mac Gyver en puissance ! Et pas avare de son temps avec ça ! J'aime… Bon je note : toujours prêt à l'action. Bon point. Vérifier la présence d'un couteau suisse lors de la prochaine palpation.

Gwen ! Encore à causer d'un film ! Mais qu'est-ce qu'il prépare celui-là ? Il nous concocterait un coffret DVD spécial « films en toute "confinité" » que ça ne m'étonnerait pas ? Remarque, il a bien raison. Il faut profiter de la demande pour créer l'offre. Je note : diversifie ses activités en temps de guerre contre un ennemi invisible. Intéressante faculté d'adaptation à l'exiguïté télévisée.

Et Moonwalker ! En fanfare, s'il-vous-plaît ! Sauf que je ne clique pas sur les vidéos donc… Je note : après le gore se tourne maintenant vers le cor.

Sur ce, je plie les gaules et j'vais voir mes p'tits bout'choux ! C'est trop mignon à c't'âge là ! Ça te crachouille dessus pour un rien avant de reprendre sa tétine, l'air de rien… De vrais morfales, j'adore !_


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est bien mignon les chatons



Cette petite chatte





est devenue maman.
Au centre, ma Gribouille (rapidement stérilisée, faut pas déconner)​


----------



## patlek (5 Avril 2020)

En tout cas, moi, je commence à me zombifier, là, je dois etre zombifié à 20% / un tiers... c' est pas bon çà. A ce rythme, je serais zombifié a pres de 50 % d' ici une semaine.


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 10
_
Rhô là là !

À ce niveau là, ça n'est plus être à la bourre dans son compte-rendu du jour ! Nan, nan, nan, c''est carrément être en avance pour celui du lend'main ! 

Hin hin hin._


----------



## Lio70 (6 Avril 2020)

J'ai reçu les films commandés sur Amazon, pour meubler le confinement avec autre chose que la TV :

"La tour infernale"
"Capricorn One"
"Outland"
"Au-delà du réel" ("Altered States" de Ken Russell)

Vous connaissez?
Moi, déjà vu, mais je voulais les revoir et les collectionner.
Vraiment pas mal. Même "La tour" n'a pas mal vieilli.


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 11
_
Rhô la la !

Encore une fois la bouffonnerie était de la partie !
Mais pas ici !

Tant pis… Alors quoi de neuf par ici ?

Encore un cinéphile ? Mais qu'est-ce que j'ai fais au Bon Docquéville pour mériter ça ?! Bouh ouh ouh, je n'y connais rien en cinéma ! Bon pour Lio70 je note : même confiné, trouve de la place pour stocker des antiquités. Usure normale.


Et pis c'est tout, pour ici en tout cas !
Skippy m'a fait un gros caca nerveux un peu plus loin. C'est bien ma veine ! Je dois surveiller que personne ne dérape dessus tout en éviter de le ramasser.

L'équation n'est pas simple, vous pouvez m'croire !

Allez Médor, on sort ! _


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéenne

Jour 12
_
Rhô la la !

En avance ou en retard, il faut bien commencer sa journée !
Bon, par quoi vais-je entamer ce mardi de semaine sainte ?

Ah oui ! Surveiller le sujet de Skippy, ce serait dommage qu'un rossard glisse sur la charte et blesse quelqu'un dans sa chute. Un par jour ça suffit !
Alors ?! Bah dis-moi, le pékin moyen ne se bouscule pas sur la paillasse pour baver dans les éprouvettes. Au moins comme ça, la distanciation entre individus est respectée, bref…

*Skippy* on verra ça plus tard, *Moonwalker* aussi, *Lio70* pareil, *Dan74*… Mais c'est qui cuilà ?! Inscription 20181013, 273 messages et 11 réactions, ah ouais quand même… Ne me dites pas que j'ai mangé du nioube sans m'en rendre compte !? Mouhahaha ! Allez, trêve de plaisanterie, regardons d'abord l'historique de ce *Dan74*. Hum… Et… Ah !

Voilà l'histoire ! Rabroué une première fois par la bête à cornes et le crâne aux boules rouges pour une image de bateau aux parechocs qui pendouillaient, il s'était empressé de changer d'image. Sympa pour ceux qui lisent les commentaires, enfin… Et… Rabroué une seconde fois par moi-même dans nos zanimaux domestiques pour non-respect des consignes.

Ah oui je m'souviens ! Après suppression de son message, je l'avais dirigé vers la lecture des consignes. Chose qu'il avait faite avant de me dire qu'après les avoir lues, il ne posterait plus d'images. Il était colère ce jour-là. « Comment çâa ? Je ne peux pas vider mon dossier images d'un coup ? Tu vas voir que je peux ! »
Sauf que nan ! J'ai coupé court à ces élans de partage. On s'est quitté fâché ! Et… Plus rien jusqu'à cette parabole de la brouette… Ouais, ouais, ouais, encore un nioube qui ne connait rien des usages du lieu mais qui fait comme si…

Et on a qui d'autres dans la combine ? *petit_louis* punching-ball favori des vieux briscards, *gwen*, *PJG* banni en attendant l'effacement de son compte à sa demande, *peyret* et *ecatomb*.


Bon, pas d'affolement. Laissons cette joyeuse troupe s'ébattre encore un peu. En attendant, revenons un instant sur PJ. J'ai son historique sous les mains, ça tombe bien !

Après des années d'absences, il s'était vu rabrouer dans nos plus beaux instants, par moi-même, pour une image hors-consignes. Et il s'était fâché ! C'est marrant quand même ! Des consignes sont épinglées, affichées ou liées au début des sujets et malgré ça, des types sortis d'on ne sait où postent leurs messages sans se soucier du quoi, quand ou comment faire la chose. Je me suis toujours demandé comment ils pouvaient atterrir dans un sujet du portfolio sans lire le premier message sujet. Je ne comprends pas ! Comme je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils comprennent eux-mêmes ! Enfin, où en étais-je ? … PJ s'était fâché après ma remontrance concernant son image hors-consignes. Bon prince, je l'avais ramené à la raison. Et puis plus rien… Juste quelques coups de flood avec les copains par-ci, par-là dans les galeries du portfolio. Mais son dernier coup de flood lui aura été fatal !

Et là encore, c'est marrant ! Il floode en bande. Je sors la matraque. Et paf ! C'est de ma faute ! L'art de la langue de bois est une science sans fin ! Tu fais une connerie. Tu te fais gauler et gronder. Du coup, ça n'est plus toi le fautif ! Non, c'est l'autre au motif d'être venu te gronder ! Comme si un coup pareil allait marcher avec moi… Mouhahaha ! J'te jure, ils m'amusent ces adeptes du retournement de la rhétorique pour influencer l'adversaire ! À l'oral, autour d'un canon, je n'dis pas. Mais à l'écrit sur un fofo public, il faut vraiment se prendre pour autre chose qu'un esprit sain dans un corps sain pour essayer un coup pareil !_


----------



## Neyres (7 Avril 2020)

> Ton confinement se passe-t-il bien ?



Oui ça va , ou pas.
Famille recomposée, avec 8 enfants en tout ..
Ecole à domicile, télé travail, étude en ligne.

Bref , la routine qui s'installe , ou pas.

Pour les petits c'est le Club Med, avec des activités obligatoires liées à la scolarités, mais ensuite occupations obligatoires sinon c'est le démontage en règle de la maison et les bêtises à gogo. On se sent GO avec des GM en folie...
Pour les moyens c'est étude en ligne, avec réveil obligatoire tôt le matin et à mi-journée , état végétatif de retour , type test d'entrée en EMS. Des légumes en mode hygiène 0, qu'il faut trainer à la douche avec force menace, et qui ont tous l'impression ou la prétention de tout connaitre mieux que tout le monde. LE COVID est bien entendu un complot international .. bref si ça continue, je vais faire un exemple , ce sera bien entendu totalement injuste mais terriblement bon.
Pour les jeune adultes en télé travail, c'est l'hôtel. Repas servi à la cantine de la maison, bruits et nuisances par la bande du Club Med,  tuées ( ou tentation  de ) à grand coups de cris de bêtes sauvages, et de vengeance sournoises au repas du soir.


Bref, si ce confinement dure encore longtemps c'est pas le COVID qui aura ma peau ...

A oui j'oubliais , le ravitaillement, les tonnes de PQ introuvables, le animaux qui se reproduisent comme des lapins ( ah oui on a aussi des lapins ... ), les chats, les chiens, un hamster ( il est encore vivant celui-là... ? ) les serpents ( les souris congelées vont bientôt manquer ... ) .... 

P... de M ... dans ma prochaine vie je me demanderais à chacune de mes actions si ce que je fait pourra être supportée pendant un confinement ..



J'en peux plus


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Avril 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> réveil obligatoire tôt le matin et à mi-journée





Neyres a dit:


> J'en peux plus


Profite pour demander à tes enfants de réviser avec eux...


----------



## Neyres (7 Avril 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (7 Avril 2020)

Le confinement avec moi-même, moi-même, moi-même, moi-même...



​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2020)

Perso, un confinement avec 4 autres moi, je me flingue.

Mais avant je flingue un caniche car je déteste ces clébards.


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Perso, un confinement avec 4 autres moi, je me flingue.
> 
> Mais avant je flingue un caniche car je déteste ces clébards.


Qu'est-ce que tu crois que je suis entrain de faire ?
Pour le caniche, c'est déjà fait. Restent un ou deux chihuahuas.


----------



## fred2belleville (7 Avril 2020)

Pffff..  j’ai la flemme de sortir..

...pour faire les courses, en plus.


----------



## patlek (7 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le confinement avec moi-même, moi-même, moi-même, moi-même...
> ​



T' es assez nombreux pour faire une partie de tarot.

Moi, moi et mes autres moi-meme, on s'entend pas. on se gueule dessus.


----------



## flotow (7 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Perso, un confinement avec 4 autres moi, je me flingue.



Imagine... quelqu'un qui vient te parler de son prochain voyage au japon !


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 12 (suite)

_Mais qu'est-ce que j'ai encore traficoté aujourd'hui ?!?
Vous allez voir que je souffre aussi d'un trouble dissociatif de l'identité !?!

Bref… J'ai ban Dan pour l'éternité sans m'en rendre compte ! C'est malin tiens !
Le chef nous a pourtant prévenu lors de sa visite surprise : « il est inutile de bannir définitivement les "sparring partners" des uns et des autres, ils finissent toujours par revenir sous une nouvelle identité ! Vous croyez vous défaire d'une épine dans le pied. Et patatra, elle se loge dans votre doigt ! »

Bon pour m'éviter un coup de règle sur les doigts, je vais commuer ce bannissement que j'espérais éternel en quelques jours. Si ça ne le calme pas, on remettra ça ! De toute façon; vu la tournure du confinement, on est pas prêt d'retrouver notre liberté… Bah ça sera pareil pour lui ! Allez, une huitaine de jours pour commencer cette "mise en redressement de la terrasse" de cette tête de pioche ! Pousser une brouette vide, c'est ballot !

Ensuite on a quoi ?

*Neyres* qui tourne en rond dans sa cage ! Courage mon lapin ! Mais quelle idée il a eu de monter un zoo chez lui ? Pouvait pas simplement s'équiper de tamagoshis ! Enfin… Je note : fais preuve de courage et d'une endurance assez rare. Un bon point pour l'avenir !

*Toum'* ! Je vois que je n'suis pas le seul à être plusieurs ! Ha ha ha ! Qu'il ne se demande plus pourquoi il passe 10 fois par jour sur le fofo cuilà ? J'ai trouvé ! Je note : possède plusieurs clones personnels. Bien vérifier que l'on cause à l'original lors des contrôles.

Oh pitin ! Un autoportrait de *Neyres*… Vach'te !!! Le pauvre, il ne doit pas rigoler tous les jours. Et il est hors de question que je m'y mette donc… Comme aux mille bornes, circulez vous êtes prioritaire ! Désolé pour le dérangement…

Il va me falloir une pause pour m'en remettre de celle-là !

À moins de noter pour *Himeji*, *fred2belleville*, *patlek* et *flotow* : RAS.

Il est bien mignon le shogun mais j'ai Médor à sortir ! Tout aussi mignons sont le bellevillois et le t-rex ou la spygirl mais… Médor doit s'déconfiner !

Hé hé_


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Avril 2020)

Ah tiens, il est plus de minuit, demain est donc maintenant aujourd'hui.
Super, je vais faire aujourd'hui ma sortie hebdomadaire.
Ma liste de courses est déjà prête.
Il faut que je trouve de la farine, y en n'avait pas la semaine dernière, y en n'avait pas la semaine d'avant.
Je me demande si la farine existe encore.
Je n'ai pourtant pas entendu dire que c'était une espèce en voie de disparition.
Bizarre, bizarre
-"Vous avez dit bizarre, bizarre
-J'ai dit bizarre, bizarre comme c'est étrange".
Mon boulanger doit savoir où se cache la farine, je lui demanderai.
Et peut-être qu'il pourra me dire où on peut acheter un farinier.
C'est une bonne solution le farinier, suffit de récolter la farine quand t'en as besoin.
Mais il me le faut en pot pour que je puisse le mettre dans le salon, je n'ai pas de jardin.
Du coup j'ai besoin d'un bouquin de jardinage.
Je le rajoute sur ma liste de course, sinon je vais oublier.


----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Bizarre, bizarre
> -"Vous avez dit bizarre, bizarre
> -J'ai dit bizarre, bizarre comme c'est étrange".


Monsieur a des lettres cinéphiliques communes aux miennes.
De même qu'il souffre tout comme moi de la pénurie de farine, à croire que 'les gens' ont tous deux baignoires, une pour les pâtes, une pour la farine. Dire que mon fils va retourner chez sa mère sans avoir pu faire le far™ aux pruneaux qu'il m'avait promis à son arrivée. Bah, à partir de samedi j'aurai quinze jours pour lui en trouver, ça sera mon covid-challenge perso.
Parce que le farinier existe, mais il lui faut  un jardin de 3 hectares pour s'épanouir, je doute qu'un pot dans le salon, même choyé, suffise.


----------



## Neyres (8 Avril 2020)

ça va pas mieux , mais plus longtemps. 
Dernier jour avant les vacances scolaires , donc du répit en vue pour les étudiants et les parents...
La gestion du réseau Wi-Fi... ben oui , les jeux en lignes, le streaming, les appels FaceTime etc... à la moindre panne ou surcharge, il y a de la rébellion genre Vikings en manque de pillage, dans l'air..

Bref , il me reste à trouver des souris congelées...   ou pas ...

Bonne journée et courage à vous.


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 13 (_vade retro satana_)

_Mais j'y pense !? Pour Toum'aï je rajoute : vérifier si en plus de ses clones ne possède pas aussi un double-pseudo ! Cette manie de jouer les profs rappelle quelqu'un. Et pour "Himeji san" et "flotow sans" je rajoute : font les clowns sur le PVPBP ! Ça c'est pas bien ! Priver ces vilains garnements de bons points pour la semaine. Et toc !

Bon… J'ai r'culé autant que j'pouvais mais là… Faut attaquer le gros du boulot, Skippy ! Ça me fatigue d'avance… Mais bon, si je laisse encore traîner ce dossier, je le connais, il va remettre ça !

Bon déjà, où ai-je mis son historique à çuilà ?! Ah oui c'est vrai ! Il a tellement de bouteille que c'est carrément un roman d'gare son dossier ! Alors ? Par où commencer ? Et si je faisais comme la critique littéraire entendue l'autre jour ! J'ouvre ce bouquin à la page 66 et j'me lance…_

@thebiglebowsky

Cher 547e membre des forums macgeneration,

_Avec une entame comme ça, je suis peinard, il ne le prendra pas mal. Pit'être même y verra-t-il une marque de respect de ma part ? Ce qui est le cas d'ailleurs. Mais bon, vu les lunettes à lecture de biais qu'il se paye, j'en suis même pas sûr ! Tant pis, on verra bien…_

Quand tout frêle nioube cherchant une solution à son problème informatique, je débarquais sur macgé. C'était en 2008 et les piliers du bar m'impressionnaient.Le bar était encore bien bruyant. Ces habitués jacassaient, rigolaient et houspillaient à tout va en ce temps-là. Et les modos n'étaient pas des enfants de cœur ! 

_Oh pitin c'est bon ça ! Comment je vais te l'assoir avec une intro pareille ! Y va m'prendre pour un écrivain, c'est sûr ! Allez ! Faut pas que je ne perde pas le fil non plus !_

Et peu importe le sujet sur lequel ma 'mighty mouse' pointait, il s'y trouvait toujours un post du Dude, donc de toi. D'ailleurs, nombre de piliers de l'époque t'appelait le Dude, cher 547e membre des forums macgeneration. Tu avais beau te nommer thebiglebowsky, tu avais aussi un surnom et même plusieurs. Sacré veinard ! À côté de cela, moi, je n'en avais qu'un et pas très folichon avec ça. Les piliers m'appelaient le nioube.

_Ça c'est du cirage de pompes aux p'tits oignons ou je ne m'y connais pas !_

Si bien que tu n'as jamais dû prêter attention à mes gesticulations, calembours et autres pataquès. Quoi de plus normal me diras-tu ! En effet, à cette époque-là, les filles fréquentaient encore ce bouge. Tu avais donc mieux à faire que survoler les balbutiements d'un nioube. Sans compter que certaines nanas surfaient depuis la même frontière que toi. Alors, cet aCLR en goguette, il ne valait guère mieux que les autres "dikkeneks". Si bien qu'on s'est croisé plus d'une fois sans vraiment se répondre. Rassures-toi, tu n'étais pas le seul à ignorer mes interventions. Je faisais juste mon trou. Et vous, les piliers de l'époque, aviez les pistolets ! Mais pour un nioube armé d'une pelle, je creusais plutôt bien. Et puis tu as disparu des radars.

…

Pis t'es revenu !

Sauf que tout avait changé ! La belle époque n'était plus. Ça tu le savais déjà. Mais les quelques piliers encore vaillants lors de ton départ avaient pour la plupart mis les voiles. Non seulement il ne restait plus grand monde mais de surcroit j'étais passé de nioube insignifiant à modérateur du portfolio. Et pas un portfolio déjanté, non, un portfolio guindé. Si bien que tu t'es mis en embuscade dans le fil des dépressifs, attendant ton heure. Et, en fait de tocante, c'est un padawan que la providence t'envoya.

Tu pris la décision de défendre ce nioube houspillé par ce nioube de modérateur. Bien content qu'il était, ce nioube de trouver un aile pour se réfugier, une union virtuelle se forgea. Et depuis ce jour-là, tu lui a montré mille et une cunneries pour faire marrer les copains, toi le premier. C'est tellement marrant ! Marrant au point que d'une casquette de modo, j'ai dû en prendre une seconde pour limiter "la casse" de vos écarts de conduite. Modo du bar, ça ne m'enchantait pas. Mais sous ton emprise, ce padawan fonçait droit dans le décor. Pas vu, pas pris ! Et c'était reparti pour un tour. Armé d'un flambeau, le héraut part à la chasse au modo. Un chasse qui m'échappe totalement.

_Bon, j'ai vachement coupé dans la bobine du film mais je crois qu'les séquences essentielles sont là. Il ne reste plus qu'à l'avoiner en douceur maintenant et on s'ra bon !_

Ça m'échappe parce que je ne sais pas si, comme moi à l'époque te concernant, tu t'es renseigné sur le bonhomme, enfin sur moi. Connais-tu seulement mes faits d'armes au bar ? Entre la terrasse, le comptoir et la salle de jeu, j'en ai posté des trucs en ton absence. Des pas folichonnes aux espiègles en passant par les tordantes et quelques posts sérieux quand même, je n'ai pas chômé ! Crois-moi ! Les points discos n'ont pas arrêté de défiler. Si bien qu'après avoir remporté le trophée du nioube de l'année, je n'ai pas mis longtemps à "faire ami-ami avec Benguilli pour exploser mon compteur" ! 

Que de souvenirs, hein, cher 547e membre des forums macgeneration !

Sauf qu'on est pas là pour se remémorer le bon temps ou finir copains comme cochons ! Non. Je suis là pour mettre un terme à cette croisade stérile qui t'anime. Ou plutôt devrais-je dire qui te mine. Je dis ça parce que ta dernière "sortie du bois" a quand même jeté un sacré froid parmi les habitués. Je ne sais plus par quel prétexte tu en es arrivé là… Mais j'ai senti de la tristesse transpirer de ce coup de gueule. Ça n'avait ni queue ni tête. Tu m'tapais dessus avec des trucs sortis de l'ultraflood totalement incohérents. Si bien que je t'ai répondu du tac'o'tac avec la même douceur verbale qui t'animait ! Si bien que tu n'as rien compris à ce que j'avais dit. Ton « tu m'diras… » en dit long sur cette incompréhension.

Cependant, je n'étais pas le seul à m'inquiéter de ton cas. Eh ouais ! J'en veux pour preuve orale, ma boîte à MPs. Elle n'a pas arrêté de sonner ce jour-là, avec des messages du style : « il lui arrive quoi à thebig ? » et mes réponses du style : « aucune idée ! ». Mine de rien, vieille baderne, tu nous a inquiété. Au point que ça m'a tracassé ! Oui, oui, tracassé ! Comment en étais-tu arrivé là ? Tabasser un modo pour ses messages sur l'ultraflood ! Ça n'avait vraiment rien de raisonnable…

Enfin, pas plus que pondre un sujet pour interroger la terrasse sur une question dont peu se font l'écho. Qu'est-ce qu'un bon modérateur ? Tu es d'un comique parfois… Aucun distinguo entre le modo des fofos techniques et les fofos d'expression alors que c'est le B.A.BA si tu veux obtenir des réponses censées. Hein ? Est-ce qu'il me viendrait à l'idée d'ouvrir un sujet pour interroger la terrasse avec cette question. _Qu'est-ce qu'un bon membre ?_ Mis à part le gag du cannibalisme, la terrasse me trouverait "plus fou" que je ne le suis déjà si j'omettais d'ajouter : _des forums macgeneration_ ! Alors imagine comment ce monde te voit après ce coup d'éclat – qui ne casse pas trois pattes à un canard au passage.

Si la terrasse pense comme moi, ou en tout cas elle y pensera après ces mots, tu es au bout ! N'y vois rien de méchant mais vraiment, je pense que tu es arrivé au bout de ta vie sur les forums macgeneration. Tu n'as pas su ou voulu monter dans les derniers wagons en partance. Résultat, tu rumines et j'en fais les frais à chaque fois. Ton sujet ne sent même pas la poudre. C'est juste le coup d’esbroufe d'un vieux de la vieille sans autre occupation que casser du modo pour des motifs tous plus loufoques les uns que les autres. Tu dis ne pas attaquer l'homme mais le modo. Je veux bien y croire pour la simple et bonne raison que tu ne sais plus comment exister ici autrement qu'en m'asticotant au détour de ma fonction. Si bien que finalement tu attaques autant l'homme que le modo. C'est triste ! Triste car tous les membres agissant ainsi ont fini par décamper ou se sont fait lourder…

Jouer le guignol piquant le bâton du gendarme pour lui assener un coup, je te le redis, j'y consens parce que le petit théâtre du bar a besoin de cela. Mais tes autres personnages, calimero, don quichotte, le dernier des mohicans ou le paternel du pur fils de la sagesse, franchement ça me saoule. Pas parce que tes pics touchent au but, non, mais parce qu'elles entraînent dans leurs sillages des membres sans ancienneté ou si peu. Alors oui, ça te fait des copains. Tu as retrouvé une équipe, ou du soutien appelle-ça comme tu veux, mais au final tu vas leur faire plus de mal que de bien ! Je ne suis et ne serai jamais aussi coulant avec eux, comme je le suis avec toi. Mais personne ne parle de passe-droit, hein, c'est simplement de l'empathie à ton égard.

Sur ce, cher 547e membre des forums macgeneration, je retourne à mes occupations. Tache de t'en trouver une autre. Celle-là est déjà bien trop usée à mon goût…

aCLR, l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Pour Toum'aï je rajoute : vérifier si en plus de ses clones ne possède pas aussi un double-pseudo !


Non, c'est ma personnalité qui est multiple...
Les filles qui sont passées dans mon lit me le disaient aussi, c'est pas possible, t'es plusieurs !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Non, c'est ma personnalité qui est multiple...
> Les filles qui sont passées dans mon lit me le disaient aussi !


Rocco , sors de ce corps


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Avril 2020)

J'avoue qu'il y a des relents de vérité(s) dans ta prose ...  

Peut-être suis-je devenu trop vieux pour user mon froc sur le forum actuel ... ?
Peut-être suis-je resté axé sur le passé sans avoir eu le courage de prendre le train du renouvellement en marche ... ?
Peut-être suis-je devenu un peu aigri au fil du temps et des départs de mes vieux potes ... ?

Le temps qui passe (et l'âge !) n'arrange rien et je l'assume !

Quoi qu'il en soit, je te remercie de m'avoir "répondu" avec justesse et empathie ... pour une fois ! 

Si tu le veux, tu peux fermer le fil "_un bon modo, c'est quoi ?_" - il n'a plus lieu d'être - ce que je cherchais, c'est une réponse ... et je l'ai trouvée !

Mais, Bon Dieu, quand je vois ton avatar, j'urtique de nouveau à mort !


----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Non, c'est ma personnalité qui est multiple...
> Les filles qui sont passées dans mon lit me le disaient aussi, c'est pas possible, t'es plusieurs !


Craneur !


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Craneur !


Ça c'est un des moi...


----------



## patlek (8 Avril 2020)

La multiplication des moi...


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Avril 2020)

Mal

CLAUSTRER
CLOITRER
ISOLER
ENFERMER
SÉQUESTRER
EMPRISONNER
RENFERMER
CLAQUEMURER
VERROUILLER
CALFEUTRER
CONSIGNER
CANTONNER
RELÉGUER
FERMER
SERRER
EMMURER
INTERNER
ÉCROUER
DÉTENIR
SÉPARER
DÉTACHER
DISJOINDRE
RECLURE
CHAMBRER

Confiner, quoi !


----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2020)

oh, hé, confiné avec jardin -et orchidées   - et vue sur la mer, y'a pire...


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> et vue sur la mer


Ouais mais ce matin j'ai été pisté par un hélico de la gendarmerie qui surveillait la marée basse coef 115. Heureusement j'étais dans un jardin, mais avec une polaire rouge ils sont venus me survoler...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ouais mais ce matin j'ai été pisté par un hélico de la gendarmerie qui surveillait la marée basse coef 115. Heureusement j'étais dans un jardin, mais avec une polaire rouge ils sont venus me survoler...


La gendarmerie sait des choses sur vous maintenant


----------



## flotow (8 Avril 2020)

tiens, aCLR a découvert une nouvelle police de caractère sur le forum..


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> tiens, aCLR a découvert une nouvelle police de caractère sur le forum..


Il a voulu me faciliter la lecture en utilisant un style "vieille machine à écrire" qui me va si bien !  
C'est tout à son honneur d'ailleurs !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il a voulu me faciliter la lecture en utilisant un style "vieille machine à écrire" qui me va si bien !
> C'est tout à son honneur d'ailleurs !


Le respect de l'âge ?


----------



## aCLR (9 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Peut-être suis-je devenu trop vieux pour user mon froc sur le forum actuel ... ?


Je commence moi-même à être un vieux du fofo. Et les piliers me manquent aussi. On se retrouve sur ce point. Notre mémoire et faconde faisant, nous essayons d'en faire revivre certains aux travers de nos messages. Mais, bin oui il y a toujours un mais, j'ai le sentiment que tu choisis trop souvent les plus grinçants d'entre eux pour m'interpeller.


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Peut-être suis-je resté axé sur le passé sans avoir eu le courage de prendre le train du renouvellement en marche ... ?


De par mon activité, je vis essentiellement dans _le présent de mon passé_, dans _ma mémoire_ si tu préfères. Je suis donc très, pour ne pas dire carrément, tourné vers le passé, _cette mémoire_ qui fait de nous _les intuitifs de nos présents du présent_.
(les italiques sont tirés de St Augustin. Et comme je suis un piètre philosophe, j'ai à peine modifié le texte original pour te répondre. Il se peut qu'il faille relire l'original pour bien comprendre ma réponse, hé hé)


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Peut-être suis-je devenu un peu aigri au fil du temps et des départs de mes vieux potes ... ?


Trouve-moi une personne âgée qui ne soit pas aigri par les aléas de la vie et je te fais roi !


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si tu le veux, tu peux fermer le fil "_un bon modo, c'est quoi ?_" - il n'a plus lieu d'être - ce que je cherchais, c'est une réponse ... et je l'ai trouvée !


Dis-moi parce que je cherche toujours la réponse à cette question !
Suis-je un bon modérateur ?


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais, Bon Dieu, quand je vois ton avatar, j'urtique de nouveau à mort !


Veinard ! Je pissais dans mon froc rien qu'en voyant celui de _chat dans l'dos_ ou _la veine bleue_… Si bien qu'il me reste quelques couches mais plus de pommade !


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...





aCLR a dit:


> ...


Non mais sinon, tous les deux, le confinement se passe-t-il bien ?


----------



## Neyres (9 Avril 2020)

Le confinement et la Poste ...
Je ne reçois plus rien. Les choses se passaient bien jusqu'à la semaine passée, mais là ça bloque .
Au niveau national, les délais s'allongent ( bien entendu sans informations ...) et au niveau international (DHL ou FedeX), idem. Tout est bloqué.
Après la crise du COVID en Chine qui empêchait tout envoi, c'est la crise dans le reste du monde qui empêche toute réception...
Bien entendu, les masques , la santé des gens, les hôpitaux sont plus important que le matériel que j'ai besoin pour mon travail, mais comme indépendant qui n'a pas le droit à des aides en ces temps difficiles, ça devient difficile.
Bref, le confinement , cette crise du COVID, pas simple ... 

Bonne journée.


----------



## aCLR (9 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 14

_Oh purée ! Que je suis content de retrouver le clavier d'mon mac !
L'Underwood c'est sympa deux minutes mais sur trois pages, vach'te ! C'est long…

Bon à part ça… Mes zouaves ! Qu'ont-ils fait d'beau hier ?

Un crâneur, un comique, mon copain, un autre comique, un clone du crâneur, un cinéphile, encore un clone du crâneur, l'autre comique, le clone du clone du crâneur… Purée ?! Mais c'est vrai qu'il est plusieurs ce crâneur ! On n'dirait pas comme ça… Ensuite on a quoi ? Le comique suivi d'une comique, ah ça change, puis de nouveau mon copain, le comique, un cochon… Un cochon ? Mais que fait un cochon sur ma terrasse nom de Doc ?! Remarque, il paraît que les cochons sont plus intelligents que toi, Médor…

T'entends ça Médor ?! Les cochons sont plus "smart" que toi ! Hein ?! … Ça te fais une belle jambe ! Ouais… S'tu veux, mais fais gaffe à toi quand même Médor. Je serai bien capable de t'échanger contre un cochon. En plus çuilà, il fait les courses au lieu d'attendre sagement devant la vitrine ! Tu ferais bien d'en prendre de la graine ! Et de me ramener autre chose que des puces à la maison si tu n'veux pas finir à la sauce barbecue ! Enfin… Il me reste qui ? Un client "drive". Bien, bien, bien…

Bon, tir groupé… Euh non, note groupée sur les crâneurs : Peut faire le perchiste, le script, le caméraman, le réal', l'acteur et même le décor pour le prix d'un seul intermittent du spectacle ! Une affaire !

Les comiques pareil, note groupée : se marrent pour un oui ou pour un non.

Après… Mon copain, c'est fait. Le cinéphile, je note : un coup zombie, un coup pas zombie.

Ah, le cochon ! Je note : vérifier systématiquement son attestation ! Comme ça si en plus il sait écrire, Médor, t'as vraiment du souci à t'faire !

Et pour mon client "drive", je note : doit avoir un super VPN, même le postier ne sait pas où livrer.

Pfff… Quel métier !
Si on m'avait dis ça y'a vingt ans, jamais je n'aurais acheté de mac !
Je continuerai d'graisser l'Underwood avant chaque utilisation…_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Avril 2020)

Ce que je déteste avant tout, c'est le sentiment de paranoia générale qui nous entoure, à croire qu'il n'y a plus que des paranos autour de nous et là, je dis *STOP* !

Toutefois, je lance un appel vibrant à tous les services secrets du monde ! Je sais pertinemment bien que cette saloperie de Covid-19 a été créé uniquement pour m'atteindre personnellement sans aucun égard pour les dommages collatéraux ! Je suppose que c'est parce que j'en savais trop sur trop de choses ! 

Et j'en ai marre de fouiller tous les matins dans la fourrure de mon poilu pour éliminer les caméras et micros que vous lui avez lâchement implantés !

J'ai passé la nuit à tenter de décrypter un message posté sur le forum et, tenez-vous bien, un message mystérieux tapé sur une vieille Underwood (probablement une sorte d'Enigma !) 

Alors, je suis fatigué et j'ai décidé de me rendre ! Je serai à 11 heures devant la friterie de mon quartier et pour que vous me reconnaissiez facilement, je serai nu et mon poilu aussi !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Alors, je suis fatigué et j'ai décidé de me rendre ! Je serai à 11 heures devant la friterie de mon quartier et pour que vous me reconnaissiez facilement, je serai nu et mon poilu aussi !



La photo , la photo , la photo


----------



## Neyres (9 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Alors, je suis fatigué et j'ai décidé de me rendre ! Je serai à 11 heures devant la friterie de mon quartier et pour que vous me reconnaissiez facilement, je serai nu et mon poilu aussi !


Des promesses, toujours des promesses ...
COVID de merde


----------



## patlek (9 Avril 2020)

Moi, je n' ai qu'un mot; YNYAMARRR!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Avril 2020)

Les gens qui circulent *seuls* en rue (*pas dans un lieu confiné ou à risque*) avec un masque me stressent et me foutent les boules ! 

Et si par hasard je les entend parler, je pense irrémédiablement à Kenny de South Park et je ne peux m'empêcher de rigoler ce qui la fout mal ! 

Ce matin, j'ai croisé un vieux (enfin ! un gars de mon âge) avec masque style canard et une sorte de lunettes de plongée ... Heureusement que le ridicule tue moins que le Covid sinon il serait déjà mort en sortant de chez lui !  

Je trouve que la période que nous vivons est déjà assez anxiogène comme cela sans avoir le besoin d'en rajouter !


----------



## Neyres (9 Avril 2020)

Si jamais Jean-Paul Gauthier se met à dessiner des masques pour le confinement tu vas vraiment être mal.....


----------



## patlek (9 Avril 2020)

rrrRRRRRRRgggggggGGGGNNNNNNNNNNN!!!


HHHrrraaaaAAAAAAAaaRRR



RRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGnnnnnnnNN...

GGGGrrRRRRRRRrrGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéenne

jour 15

_Tiens ! J'ai reçu mon magazine "Ban Gadget" ce matin. Ou plutôt devrais-je dire, Médor m'a apporté mon "Ban Gadget" ce matin. Je l'avais bien entendu aboyer après quelque chose. Mais avec la maraude de ces derniers jours, je pensais qu'il appelait une copine. Mais non ! Il aboyait après le facteur. Si bien que ce pauvre diable aura préféré lancer le courrier que s'approcher du portail. C'est qu'il n'est pas bien haut ce portail et Médor un sacré molosse. Donc…

Mon "ban Gadget" plein de bave en mains, je m'empressais d'arracher l'emballage pour découvrir mon cadeau du mois. Ils sont sympa au BAAM de nous filer un cadeau en plus de cette bible rassemblant IPs, mails, etc., de tous les malandrins du web. Mais aucun AAM ne reçoit le même gadget. Si bien que je n'ai jamais eu la chance de tomber sur le blasteur. Alors que purée, ça le ferait trop s'ils daignaient m'en refiler un. Mais non, à part ce nanti de trooper, quasiment personne ne l'a reçu ! Enfin…

Sauf qu'aujourd'hui j'étais super content de découvrir mon gadget du mois ! J'en sautais de joie tellement j'étais content. Pensez-donc, le BAAM m'a refilé une gégène ! Quelle belle surprise ! Un générateur électrique portatif rien que pour moi, j'étais aux anges ! Plus besoin d'aller piquer le blasteur de gKat dans son casier quand il roupille et risquer de me faire gauler, molester et au bout du compte blaster. Non, j'avais maintenant un gadget tout aussi efficace !

Yes, yes, yes ! Cinq minutes de hurlements et boogie-woogie avec Médor plus tard, je me rasseyait en sueur devant l'écran. Médor croyait qu'on repartait en balade. Mais non, j'avais mieux à faire ! Eh ouais ! Il fallait que je teste au plus vite cet "amazing" gadget !

Je naviguais donc sur le forum Macgé jusqu'à la salle d'entraînement des AAM. J'aime bien cet endroit. C'est d'un calme comparé à ici. On entendrait presque les clusters voler. Bref… Pour qu'on puisse se faire la main, le BAAM met à notre disposition les profils des pires canailles ayant rodées sur les forums. Purée qu'ils sont nombreux ! Je n'avais jamais vu autant de cibles alignées. Et pourtant les stands de tirs, je connais. Sauf qu'avec celui-là, tu peux faire des cartons toute la journée sans avoir à renouveler les cibles, c'est dire…

J'étais donc fin prêt pour tester mon gadget sur le premier affreux du tableau venu. Les mains sur le clavier, ou plutôt un doigt de chaque main sur le clavier, j'envoyais une première salve_
`/taz`_ et la machine de répondre _`Vous n'avez pas les droits requis pour lâcher le diable de tasmani ! Si ce problème persiste, veuillez contacter l'administrateur du BAAM`_ « Nom d'une flûte à bec ! » Me suis-je dis en réalisant que je n'avais même pas pris le temps de lire les instructions figurant au dos de mon gadget avant de m'en servir. « User friendly my ass ! » criais-je tout en cherchant ce gadget sur mon bureau. Seulement voilà, Médor, déçu de voir sa partie de chasse aux odeurs remise à plus tard, était repartis avec ! Rrrr…

C'est de ma faute aussi… La plupart du temps, les babioles incluses dans mon "Ban Gadget" finissent rapidement en jouet pour Médor. Sauf que là, non, il me plaisait trop ce cadeau ! J'allais donc devoir récupérer mon dû dans la gueule du Médor. Sauf qu'il n'est pas commode avec ceux qui essaient de lui prendre ses jouets ce Médor. Mais dans ces cas-là j'ai une astuce, un leurre devrais-je dire, un biscuit en forme d'os. Médor les adore…

Lui tendant le nonosse d'une main, je ramassais au sol mon gadget mordillé et mouillé de bave de l'autre. Pendant que Médor se régalait, j'essayais de trouver l'avant de l'arrière de ce bout de plastique mâchouillé. J'avais beau regarder dans tous les sens, je ne devinais rien. Alors les instructions, je pouvais toujours m'assoir dessus ! De ses coups de crocs, Médor avait réduit mon générateur électrique portatif en charpie. Heureusement, les piles n'étaient pas incluses sinon Médor s'électrocutait. Enfin…

J'ai bien essayé de le gronder. Seulement voilà, de le voir la langue pendouillant dans sa gueule haletante et son regard fixé sur "son jouet", je ne pouvais rien faire d'autre hormis lui redonner. « Adieu gégène ! » Ai-je murmuré en lui lançant avant d'ajouter « vivement le prochain numéro de "Ban Gadget" ! »





À part ça, y'avait quoi à se mettre sous la dent hier, si je puis dire, deux comiques, un bricoleur et mon copain.

Pour les comiques, je note : aime amuser la galerie, penser à leur demander leur attestation de clown. Pour le bricoleur, je note : imite très bien le bruit d'une tronçonneuse, penser à lui demander son attestation dérogatoire de nuisances sonores. Et pour mon copain je ne note rien, non, je vais plutôt lui envoyer un post-scriptum. Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il ait répondu clairement à ma dernière question. Je vais donc lui reformuler afin que ni lui ni moi ne perdions la face devant nos supporters. Ou du moins devant ceux qui ne maîtrisent pas très bien l'art du second degré. C'est triste mais ils existent !_

@thebiglebowsky

P.S. : cher 547e membre des forums macgeneration, lorsque vous avez trouvé réponse à votre QCU (questionnaire à choix unique, ndlr) l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes vous avait aimablement demandé de lui transmettre le résultat. Car bien qu'il lui ait semblé que vous l'eûtes fait, certains de vos disciples n'ont apparemment point saisi le sens de votre réponse. J'en veux pour preuve, cher 547e membre des forums macgeneration, la turlupinade postée par l'un de vos adeptes à l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes dans le sujet traitant de l'actualité du coronavirus. D'une bien piètre facture, cette pasquinade valut à ce condisciple une semaine d'interdiction de répondre dans le "thread" précité. Aussi, pour éviter qu'une telle situation ne se reproduise et ne conduise l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes de permanence à sortir un outil de torture plus sophistiqué, que celui employé la veille, je vous serais reconnaissant de répondre à une question tout aussi rhétorique que la précédente.

Suis-je un mauvais modérateur ?

Dans l'attente de votre réponse, veuillez croire, cher 547e membre des forums macgeneration, en l'assurance de ma parfaite considération.

aCLR, l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

@*thebiglebowsky*
Elle est ou cette photo de toi et de ton poilu nu devant la friterie ?


----------



## Neyres (10 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*thebiglebowsky*
> Elle est ou cette photo de toi et de ton poilu nu devant la friterie ?


Dans le  le_ magazine "Ban Gadget"_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Suis-je un mauvais modérateur ?
> Dans l'attente de votre réponse, veuillez croire, cher 547e membre des forums macgeneration, en l'assurance de ma parfaite considération.



Et bien, je vais te répondre sincèrement ! 

Si, le matin, je me lève du pied gauche avec un oursin coincé sous le gros orteil et que je tombe sur une de tes interventions "musclées" assortie de ton avatar, mon sang ne fait qu'un tour et je me dis que tu es un exécrable modérateur tout en me grattant dans tous les sens (urticaire oblige) ! 

Donc, ma vision des choses est extrêmement subjective et dépend en grande partie de mon état d'humeur plus que de tes interventions musclées ou non !

Alors, calmement, j'ai pris mon temps et j'ai ré-analysé la situation en fonction de mon humeur printanière du jour.

Force m'est de constater que, la plupart du temps, et dans l'ensemble, tu es un "bon" modérateur !  

Mais, Bon Dieu ... ton avatar ... j'y arrive pas !


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Force m'est de constater que, la plupart du temps, et dans l'ensemble, tu es un "bon" modérateur !



Ce à quoi je répondrai…
La plupart du temps tes interventions à mon encontre sont justifiées car je me sais obtus et hermétique. Même si cela ne se voit pas du premier coup d'œil, ces coups de gueule me permettent de progresser dans mon talent de gendarme. Ces revendications musclées soumises à mon jugement me font dire que, dans l'ensemble, tu es un "bon" membre !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Avril 2020)

Je suis dubitatif sur le fait de savoir si on s'embrasse ou pas ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je suis dubitatif sur le fait de savoir si on s'embrasse ou pas ?


La photo, la photo , la photo !!!


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je suis dubitatif sur le fait de savoir si on s'embrasse ou pas ?


Atteignons déjà la sortie du confinement en un seul morceau, hein, on fera dans le dubitatif plus tard !


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Suis-je un mauvais modérateur ?



C'est toi qui le dis, hein. Faudra pas te plaindre après.


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est toi qui le dis, hein. Faudra pas te plaindre après.


Mince, mince, mince, l'ex-modo-facho de la section vidéo revient !
Saleté de confinement tiens !!!


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> tu es un "bon" modérateur !





aCLR a dit:


> tu es un "bon" membre !



Ah je vois qu'il y a promo sur la pommade pendant le confinement


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ah je vois qu'il y a promo sur la pommade pendant le confinement


Dois-je te rappeler que Médor a bouffé ma gégène ?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ah je vois qu'il y a promo sur la pommade pendant le confinement



Pour une fois qu'on me dit que je suis bien "membré" !  
Euh ! Pardon !


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2020)

J'avais pas osé, la peur du gendarme


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> J'avais pas osé, la peur du gendarme


Tu peux ajouter « et de sa trique ! »
Je ne le prendrais pas mal !


----------



## patlek (11 Avril 2020)

Week-end de 3 jours. 

Temps superbe, ciel bleu magnifique, température parfaite, légère brise agréable...

Vous faites quoi?

Balade, descente sur la cote? 

Un tour en vélo?

Allez voir la famille, se taper la bise et rire ensemble?

Petit restau en terrasse, suivit d' un petit café en terrasse?

Courir les magasins en ville?

Rester enfermé chez soi? (??!!!!!?)


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 16

_Aujourd'hui c'était mon entretien annuel avec le chef du BAAM, Anthony. En temps normal, j'aurai dû me rendre dans leurs locaux, mais avec cette guerre contre un ennemi invisible, j'ai reçu un mail qui disait : on fera ça par iChat cette année ^^ Ça tombait bien ! Médor n'aime pas prendre le train. J'attendais donc devant mon écran, mon "Ban Gadget" en mains, que le chef soit connecté.

Après avoir révisé mon "OSX missing manual" toute la matinée, j'étais fin prêt pour ce rendez-vous. Avec un peu de chance, j'allais enfin avoir ma promotion ! Quand il s'est enfin connecté, j'étais en train de flooder en terrasse. Pas malin de ma part mais bon, il fallait bien trouver une occupation en l'attendant…_

*Anthony est connecté. Voulez-vous rejoindre la conversation ?*​
_— Oui !_

*Voulez-vous rejoindre la conversation ?*​​*Rejoindre la conversation*​
*Salut aCLR !*​​*Salut Anthony ^^*​
*Alors, prêt ?*​​*Oui !*​
*Tu as fini ton flood en terrasse ?*​
_Je me suis senti mal d'un coup… Se faire remonter les bretelles par le chef, ça n'est jamais drôle. Sauf bien sûr quand ça n'est pas toi qu'il sermonne, mais bon là, pas de chance, c'était moi. Je répondais donc par l'affirmative._
​​*Oui*​
*Mais pourquoi as-tu mis autant de temps pour répondre ? Je plaisantais aCLR, je plaisantais !*​​*Oui pardon, j'avais pas compris !*​

_Purée, il m'avait fait une blague et je n'avais pas compris… Ça commençait mal._

*Alors, comme tous les ans, je te fais passer le test rapide. Et si le résultat est concluant. Tu passeras le test complet.*​​*Ok chef !*​
*Donc, première question, es-tu prêt ?*​​*Oui*​
*Ok, si on te dit : le problème se situe entre la chaise et l'écran, que réponds-tu ?*​​*Un souci de clavier ?*​
*Ou ?*​​*De souris, pardon, de mighty mouse.*​
*Ou ?*​​*La tablette wacom, le stylet, le DDE, la boîte de lingettes pour l'écran, le cendrier et le scanner.*​
*Ou ?*​​*Quoi ou ? J'ai plus rien sur le bureau entre la chaise et l'écran !*​
*Bonne réponse aCLR !*​​*Aaah !*​
*Attends bonhomme, ne te réjouis pas trop vite. Il y a une seconde question.*​​*Ah ?*​
*Et oui.*​​*Bon vas-y, je suis chaud !*​
*Je vois ça !*​​*Ouais !*​

_À mi-parcours de ce test rapide, je me sentais pousser des ailes. Ce "bonne réponse aCLR" qu'il m'avait lancé me rendait fou de joie. J'attaquais tout confiant la seconde partie du test._

*Alors là, tu as le choix entre plusieurs questionnaires portant tous sur l'environnement Mac.*​​*Ok, c'est comme tous les ans.*​
*Oui aCLR, c'est comme tous les ans.*​​*J'avais choisi lequel l'an passé.*​
*Je ne sais plus tu sais, tu n'es pas le seul modo à faire ce test.*​​*Ah !?! Bah donne-moi la liste alors. Je verrais si je m'en rappelle !*​
*Voilà, fais marcher ta mémoire !*​​*J'ai 16 Go !*​
*C'est bien aCLR, on peut y aller maintenant ? Je suis attendu en salle de rédaction…*​​*Oups, oui chef ! Je suis fin prêt.*​
*Ok, tu as donc le choix entre les commandes du terminal, les raccourcis claviers et le dossier applications.*​
_À ce moment-là, je me suis rappelé que l'année passée j'avais choisi le questionnaire sur le terminal. Je m'étais lamentablement planté. Et comme je n'avais pas suivi la classroom macomaniac depuis, je décidais de prendre…_

​*Les raccourcis clavier stp*​
*Ok, bon choix.*​​*Merci*​
*Attends d'avoir le résultat pour me remercier !*​​*Oui mince ! Pardon…*​
*Pas grave ! Alors je commence. cmd A*​​*Tout sélectionner*​
*Cmd ?*​​*L'aide*​
*Shift cmd N*​​*Dans quelle application ?*​
*Dans le finder voyons !*​​*Nouveau dossier ?*​
*Et la dernière*​​*Déjà ?*​
*Oui, cmd Q suivi de spacebar*​
_Là ça c'est compliqué… Cmd Q je connaissais. Mais cmd Q + spacebar, pas trop. Mais comme je voulais réussir ce test, j'ai essayé de ruser en tapant rapidement le raccourci sur mon clavier. Sauf que dans l'élan, j'ai oublié de changer d'application. Étant incapable de taper sans regarder le clavier, le temps de taper la combinaison et de relever ma tête vers l'écran, iChat avait disparu…

Et le temps de comprendre ma bourde, de relancer iChat, Anthony était hors-ligne. Qu'allais-je lui dire ?

— Désolé Anthony, Médor a arraché le rj45 de l'imac. On peut recommencer le test rapide stp ?

N'étant pas sûr que cette cachotterie soit passé comme une lettre à la poste, je préférais d'attendre patiemment le résultat. Il allait forcément tomber dans ma boîte mail pro. Pas manqué ! Le mail arriva à 15h01. Il disait :

— Salut aCLR, après décompte des bonnes réponses, tu est recalé ! À l'année prochaine ! ^^

J'étais colère ! J'allais encore devoir attendre une année avant d'espérer un promotion… Du coup, j'ai avoiné un nioube ! Et j'ai sorti Médor en oubliant de remplir mon attestation de déplacement dérogatoire… Heureusement que je n'ai pas croisé les collègues de la Nationale, sinon j'étais bon pour essayer de faire passer ça en notes de frais… Et ça, le chef, il n'aime pas !!!


…………


À part ça, quelles sont les news ici ? Y z'ont pas intérêt à foutre le bronx sinon je ban à tout va ! Déjà que Médor m'a bouffé mon tazzer et qu'avec cette bourde, je n'ai pas eu le temps d'en demander un autre ! Les contrôles vont être sévères aujourd'hui !

Alors, Juju, Neyres, Thebig, Fab', Nico et pat…

Bon, je note un RAS pour tout le monde. Ça ira bien pour aujourd'hui ! Je n'en peux plus de cette journée…_


----------



## Neyres (11 Avril 2020)

Je suis là 
Ou pas 

J'ai eu droit à mon joyeuses Pâques annuel , trop content. 
J'ai trouvé des oeufs pour les cacher dans le jardin ( oui je suis un confiné privilégié , grande maison, immense jardin, connexion Wi-Fi de luxe, des enfants top cool , épouse merveilleuse, chien de garde silencieux, lapin malin, hamster jovial ...)

Bref je kif le confinement ...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Pour ma part , la journée commence mal 
Je veux utilisé le nettoyeur a vapeur ( c'est bon je fais pas de pub ? )
et voila que les joints sont HS    
Je suis bon pour huiler le salon de jardin que j'avais pas envie de faire  .

Saloperie de confinement 

Bon week end de pâque a vous toutes et tous


----------



## Neyres (11 Avril 2020)

Va t'occuper des joints de la machine à vapeur , on s'occupe de la modération


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Va t'occuper des joints de la machine à vapeur , on s'occupe de la modération


C'est bon , je viens de les commander en esperant être livré


----------



## Neyres (11 Avril 2020)

Et voilà, je déprime à nouveau   les livraisons en ce moment ...
C'est soit super rapide, soit une attente interminable ...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Et voilà, je déprime à nouveau   les livraisons en ce moment ...
> C'est soit super rapide, soit une attente interminable ...


Ca dépend de ce que tu commande . J'ai commandé de l'huile pour le salon en teck et livraison en 48H


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Avril 2020)

Avec ma femme on a décidé de passer le week-end à la maison, avec les gosses.
Je sais ce que vous pensez.
"Y a pas à s'en glorifier vu qu'on est obligés"
Ben justement, c'est vachement différent.
Quand on s'est dit hier soir "tu sais quoi, merde, on s'en fout, ce week-end on bouge pas", on est devenu maitre de notre destin.
Et ça change tout.

PS : Va quand même falloir qu'un connard sorte acheter du pain.
Am Stram gram...le connard c'est moi.
Bon, tant pis.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca dépend de ce que tu commande . J'ai commandé de l'huile pour le salon en teck et livraison en 48H


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Week-end de 3 jours.
> 
> Temps superbe, ciel bleu magnifique, température parfaite, légère brise agréable...
> 
> ...



Je confine, seul, avec mon poilu ! et je crois que je commence à avoir des hallucinations ... 
Hier, alors que j'étais occupé à zieuter un documentaire avec lui sur le retour de la loutre dans les forêts ardennaises, il m'a dit : "Y a pas plutôt des vidéos de chattes ???" ...  

Le temps de lui lancer : "Ta gueule petit pervers !" j'entendis dans un coin mon aspirateur me dire désabusé : "J'aspire ... que ce soit fini tout ça !" ... 

Pfffff ! Juste le temps d'aller p..... dans la litière du matou et j'ai été me coucher !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Week-end de 3 jours.
> 
> Temps superbe, ciel bleu magnifique, température parfaite, légère brise agréable...
> 
> ...



Dernière option (pas le choix de toute façons).


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

@*thebiglebowsky*

Tu as des news des araignées qui sont confinées dans ta maison et qui attendent sagement le bon moment pour sortir ?


----------



## Neyres (11 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...



_Hier, alors que j'étais occupé à zieuter un documentaire avec lui sur le retour de la loutre dans les forêts ardennaises, *je lui ai dit* : "Y a pas plutôt des vidéos de chattes ???" ..._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*thebiglebowsky*
> 
> Tu as des news des araignées qui sont confinées dans ta maison et qui attendent sagement le bon moment pour sortir ?



Et bien, tu vas être étonné ! L'année dernière, j'ai suivi une séance de désensibilisation relative à l'arachnophobie et ça a marché du tonnerre !

Après un documentaire très bien ficelé nous sommes passés à la phase de manipulation et j'avoue qu'à aucun moment je n'ai eu de crainte après avoir constaté que ces petites bestioles inoffensives pour la plupart étaient encore plus craintives que nous - sur 10 participants, seuls 3 ont réussi l'épreuve de la mygale et j'en étais !  

OK ! C'était peut être une vieille mygale shootée et amorphe, mais quand même ! 

Maintenant, plus question de les occire ... Je les attrape délicatement et je vais les déposer dans le jardin !


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je confine, seul, avec mon poilu ! et je crois que je commence à avoir des hallucinations ...
> Hier, alors que j'étais occupé à zieuter un documentaire avec lui sur le retour de la loutre dans les forêts ardennaises, il m'a dit : "Y a pas plutôt des vidéos de chattes ???" ...
> 
> Le temps de lui lancer : "Ta gueule petit pervers !" j'entendis dans un coin mon aspirateur me dire désabusé : "J'aspire ... que ce soit fini tout ça !" ...
> ...



Ça me rappelle un court-métrage dont le titre m'échappe. Un type rentre du boulot. Arrivé dans sa maison, il écoute, appelle, personne. Il s'empresse alors d'aller au salon. Fouille dans le placard pour sortir l'aspirateur. Puis il ouvre sa braguette, sort son poilu, l'enfile dans le tube et allume l'aspirateur. Pendant ce temps, sa femme attend son arrivée dans le noir de sa cuisine, à l'étage de la maison. Comme c'est l'anniversaire du type affairé au salon, elle comptait lui faire une surprise. Ces vieux potes étaient là pour cette fête surprise. Eux aussi dans le noir de la cuisine attendent que le type franchisse la porte. Mais au lieu de ça, ils l'entendent "passer l'aspirateur". Au bout d'un moment, tout ce petit monde n'en peut plus d'attendre dans le noir. Ils décident d'aller voir ce qu'il peut bien aspirer à cette heure du soir ! Toujours à son affaire, le type voit soudain ses vieux potes derrière les épaules de madame ouvrant la porte du salon…

Clap de fin !


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Avril 2020)

je m'demande si le bar où je vais habituellement boire un café et lire le journal n'est pas entrain de virer au clandé ?!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Avril 2020)

Mais nan, j'déconne, j'invente des histoires post confinement...
L'adresse du bar c'est Au coup de rouge, 20 impasse des bataillers 97500 Le Moules


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais nan, j'déconne, j'invente des histoires post confinement...
> L'adresse du bar c'est Au coup de rouge, 20 impasse des bataillers 97500 Le Moules


Si tu n'avais pas inventé cette histoire, ça ferait de toute façon trop loin pour moi.
Je vais donc continuer d'aller dans mon clandé à moi, le "Sort les bouteilles qui sont sous la télé", juste à côté du "Les glaçons sont dans le congélo".


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je vais donc continuer d'aller dans mon clandé à moi, le "Sort les bouteilles qui sont sous la télé", juste à côté du "Les glaçons sont dans le congélo".


Mais c'est chez moi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2020)

Ma friterie préférée (à 20 m de chez moi) est fermée !  

Pas de frites bien croustillantes, pas de fricadelle ni de mayo ...  ... la vie est trop injuste !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ma friterie préférée (à 20 m de chez moi) est fermée !
> 
> Pas de frites bien croustillantes, pas de fricadelle ni de mayo ...  ... la vie est trop injuste !


Tu n'a jamais pensé au congelé  ?


----------



## collodion (11 Avril 2020)

Au bout de 4 semaines de confinement, je me reconnecte à MacG. 
Ce que je n'avais pas fait depuis 2017. 
Et ben... il n'y plus de comptoir. 
Est-ce une réelle surprise ? 

Sinon ce smiley là me manquait 
On ne le trouve pas sur Facebook...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Bon 
C’est pas cool le confinement 
Je regarde sur la toile pour changer ma voiture et j’ai envie d’un paddle pour les lacs 
Ma femme va me tuer


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2020)

collodion a dit:


> Au bout de 4 semaines de confinement, je me reconnecte à MacG.
> Ce que je n'avais pas fait depuis 2017.
> Et ben... il n'y plus de comptoir.
> Est-ce une réelle surprise ?
> ...


Coucou, cette fermeture couvait depuis un bail ! Si tu souhaite en lire plus, c'est ici

C'est bien vrai ! FB nous a fait du mal !


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Avril 2020)

Mon confinement se passe bien, merci. 

Aujourd'hui, pour Pâques, je vais essayer de consulter un peu moins mes sites web d'info... Je vais aussi essayer de regarder un peu moins mes chaines d'info en continu...
Tout ça, ça parle presque exclusivement du Covid-19...
Ce soir, je m'offre un vrai grand moment de détente en regardant mon Blu-Ray du film *Contagion* ! 


Savoir s'accorder un petit plaisir de temps en temps, c'est le secret d'un confinement réussi ! 



Joyeuses Pâques, ainsi qu'à toutes les poules confinée et tous les lapins confinés et  du monde !...


----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 17
_
Le chef du BAAM est repassé aujourd'hui… Et j'ai encore pris un savon ! Je crois qu'il ne m'aime pas trop ces jours-ci. Quelle idée ai-je eu aussi de déformer la vérité ? Le coup du « c'est pas moi c'est l'autre», le chef, il connaît ! C'est dans le petit usuel du parfait AAM ! Et comme son nom est écrit en gras sur la couverture… Sauf s'il joue du copier coller comme personne, ce bouquin est bien d'sa plume ! M'enfin, dans l'excitation j'ai rippé…

En attendant, j'ai bien bossé aujourd'hui. Il y avait un de ces mondes en terrasse ! Ça ressemblait presque à un samedi normal ! Bon les tables étaient à bonnes distances les unes des autres mais quand même, les gens ont pu faire leur sortie numérique du jour. Je n'ai pas eu une minute à moi ! C'est d'ailleurs à cause de ça que j'ai menti au chef. Je pouffais tellement des blagues des copains que bam !

Mais sa menace de m'envoyer au BLAAM m'a refroidi tout net ! Et heureusement d'ailleurs parce que j'ai cherché la localisation de ce bureau local dans mon "Ban Gadget". Mais ça ne pointe vers aucune adresse… Y'a même pas un lien vers Plans, c'est dire ! Il doit se trouver au fin fond du trou du cul du monde, ou pire en zone blanche, ce BLAAM. Et comme j'ai une sainte horreur des trous perdus en zones blanches ! Je ne suis pas du genre à faire plus d'un kilomètre pour me ravitailler en tord-boyaux. Eh ouais ! J'ai un bistrot à tenir !

Si bien que j'ai fais style je pars faire un ravitaillement de première nécessité à l'autre bout de l'arrondissement à cloche-pied pour arrêter d'en faire des caisses. Sinon, je me connais, à force de déconner, j'allais finir dans un colissimo en cours d'acheminement pour ce BLAAM. Dans le doute, j'ai bien fais de détacher mes yeux de l'écran…

Au moins maintenant, le réassort de mon économat est fait. Et bien fait ! Un casier de la cuvée du patron pour les habitués, un autre de la piquette du patron pour les fortes têtes et un troisième de sodas pour les nioubes, il ne faudrait pas que les p'tits derniers salissent ma terrasse de leur vomi, nanméo !

Avec tout ça, je ne sais même plus si Fab' a pris le temps de se rafraîchir le gosier, tiens ! Depuis le temps qu'on ne l'avait pas vu ici ce beau gosse. J'avais presque oublié son visage ! Même si pour moi, il garde toujours sa mine d'ado espiègle taquinant le Gérard, il vieillit bien le bougre ! Mieux que moi d'ailleurs ! Il faudra que je lui demande son secret la prochaine fois qu'il passe, tiens !





À part ça, quel jour qu'on est ?

Déjà dimanche !?!

Bon bah pile poil ! D'astreinte… Mais en repos ! Ho ho ho_


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

Dimanche !! 
Déja , j'ai pas vu passer la semaine 
Ah Lundi notre President va nous annoncer l'allongement de notre confinement , il va falloir que je trouve de quoi m'occuper .A moins que la Suisse décide de réouvrir l'industrie , ce qui serais un bien car les carnets de commandes vont exploser .

Bon dimanche a vous toutes et tous


----------



## Neyres (12 Avril 2020)

Pour le moment en Suisse, le mot d'ordre est " il est urgent d'attendre" ... on en saura plus la semaine prochaine. Si il n'y a pas trop de nouveaux cas de contamination, alors le confinement sera  allégé . Wait and see.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Pour le moment en Suisse, le mot d'ordre est " il est urgent d'attendre" ... on en saura plus la semaine prochaine. Si il n'y a pas trop de nouveaux cas de contamination, alors le confinement sera  allégé . Wait and see.


Tu bosse en Suisse aussi ?


----------



## Neyres (12 Avril 2020)

Oui , comme indépendant.


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> .A moins que la Suisse décide de réouvrir l'industrie


Je crois que c'es pas pour tout de suite.

Va falloir attendre un peu


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Avril 2020)

Pas la pêche ce matin !  

Mes enfants, petits-enfants et mon frérot me manquent énormément, surtout en ce jour de Pâques traditionnellement voué à un barbec familial ! 

Je me console un peu en pensant à la majorité des personnes qui sont dans mon cas et qui, elles, ne sont pas dans un environnement propice à un confinement bien assumé.

Heureusement que j'ai mon poilu qui me tient compagnie ...

Allez gardons espoir en l'avenir !


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Avril 2020)

En effet, un bien triste week-end Pascal 





Patience, patience......


----------



## Neyres (12 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Je crois que c'es pas pour tout de suite.
> 
> Va falloir attendre un peu


C'est pas certain, car une partie de classe politique pousse le gouvernement à lever partiellement le confinement au nom des intérêts économiques ( de _*leurs*_ intérêts , certain patrons ne sont pas trop au contact des employé visiblement) 
Mais bon, je ressent une grande hypocrisie dans toute cette situation.
D'un côté le gouvernement vante tout les jours la grande discipline des Suisse, et de l'autre le nombre de mort ne cesse de grimper, et les nouveaux contaminés sont toujours nombreux ( qui sans cette discipline serait sans doute plus nombreux, donc il faut maintenir le confinement comme il est en ce moment) 
Bref, ce précipiter vers une levée, même partielle du confinement, serait  pour moi,  une erreur. Comme l'impression que les intérêts économiques des uns et des autres , prime sur la vie de la population à risque, qui de toute façon coûte un paquet d'argent à une économie qui ne les utilisent pas. Je trouve que tout ça est d'un grand cynisme. Mais bon je n'en  sais rien, et je suis tributaire des intérêts des uns et des autres.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Avril 2020)

Par contre, hier, je suis tombé sur 2 policiers sympas de la brigade canine qui surveillait les abords du supermarché !

En passant près d'eux, un jeune berger malinois m'a sauté gentiment dessus en réclamant des caresses ...

Alors que je le caressais, je dis aux policiers : "Il est bien sympa votre chien !!!!" - ce à quoi un des policiers m'a répondu en rigolant : "il est super gentil ... soit il vous aime bien, soit vous avez de "l'herbe" en poche" ... 

On s'est quittés hilares ! 

Et oui ! des flics sympas ça existe aussi !


----------



## patlek (12 Avril 2020)

Faut regarder des films pour se détendre...






L'espèce humaine est menacée par un virus mortel. Plus personne n'est à l'abri. Pour tenter d'échapper à la pandémie, Danny, son frère Brian, sa petite amie Bobby et une amie d'école, Kate, font route vers le sud-ouest des Etats-Unis. Danny est convaincu qu'ils trouveront un refuge sur une


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Avril 2020)

Ouais m'enfin, pour remonter le moral y a mieux


----------



## Neyres (12 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Alors que je le caressais, je dis aux policiers : "Il est bien sympa votre chien !!!!" - ce à quoi un des policiers m'a répondu en rigolant : "il est super gentil ... *soit il vous aime bien, soit vous avez de "l'herbe" en poche" *...



Les deux c'est pas possible ?


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Avril 2020)

Donc la réponse est : ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Donc la réponse est : ???


Il m'aimait bien, tout simplement ...   ... ça fait 50 ans que je n'ai plus touché à des substances "illicites" - si je veux planer, c'est un bon casque sur les oreilles et Pink Floyd ou Led Zep sur la platine !


----------



## Neyres (12 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il m'aimait bien, tout simplement ...   ... ça fait 50 ans que je n'ai plus touché à des substances "illicites" - si je veux planer, c'est un bon casque sur les oreilles et Pink Floyd ou Led Zep sur la platine !


Ou un film avec son poilu ...


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Led Zep sur la platine !


Je fais une entorse au règlement, on est pas sur "Kelle Music" mais c'est pour toi :


----------



## peyret (12 Avril 2020)

...et pour PinkFloyd


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Oui , comme indépendant.



Ah  ok moi je travail  au Brassus


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ça fait 50 ans que je n'ai plus touché à des substances "illicites" - si je veux planer, c'est un bon casque sur les oreilles et Pink Floyd ou Led Zep sur la platine !



La période actuelle inciterait plutôt à recommencer à y toucher (ou à s’y mettre).


----------



## Neyres (12 Avril 2020)

Il semblerait que les dépendances profitent du confinement .. 
La fin sera rude pour certain...


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Avril 2020)

Mais il y a pénurie de matière première


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pink Floyd ou Led Zep sur la platine !


La en ce moment c'est Dire Straits. A suivre et déjà dans la file d'attente iTunes : les Doors, les Stones, Led Zep, pour finir par ZZtop.


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> La en ce moment c'est Dire Straits. A suivre et déjà dans la file d'attente iTunes : les Doors, les Stones, Led Zep, pour finir par ZZtop.


Tout ce que j’adore avec préférence pour
The Doors  et ZZ, bon bref la totale


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Je crois que c'es pas pour tout de suite.
> 
> Va falloir attendre un peu


Je ne pense pas que les militaires ont un rapport avec le travail 
C'est plus un contrôle complet des frontières


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Avril 2020)

Les Floyd, Led Zep, les Stones, Dire Straits, les Doors et ZZ Top.
Putain mais il n'y a que des vieux sur ce fil ?
Et ne venez pas me sortir qu'il n'y a rien d'aussi bien qui est sorti depuis.
Il y a eu quelques bons groupes ou chanteur entre temps.
Bon là j'ai pas d'exemple qui me vient.


----------



## Gwen (12 Avril 2020)

Commencer par Dire Starit et finir par ZZ Top, là, je dis banco. Playlist d'enfer. Pourquoi ce n'est jamais ce genre de playlist sur les services de musiques comme ceux d'Apple ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes
> 
> Jour 16
> 
> ...



Quelqu'un a réussi à lire ce post jusqu'au bout ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu n'a jamais pensé au congelé  ?


On n'avait pas dit qu'on n'insultait pas les vieux membres ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes
> 
> 
> _Avec tout ça, je ne sais même plus si Fab' a pris le temps de se rafraîchir le gosier, tiens ! Depuis le temps qu'on ne l'avait pas vu ici ce beau gosse. J'avais presque oublié son visage ! Même si pour moi, il garde toujours sa mine d'ado espiègle taquinant le Gérard, il vieillit bien le bougre ! Mieux que moi d'ailleurs ! Il faudra que je lui demande son secret la prochaine fois qu'il passe, tiens !
> ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2020)

Ben j'étais venu pour un problème de jeu vidéo alakon.
Je suis passé au bar où j'ai laissé deux-trois ardoises.
J'ai revu quelques vieilles têtes amies ou pas, mais j'ai même pas eu le temps de claquer la bise àZebig.
Sinon, ça va.
(et je ne sais même plus faire une citation correcte...)


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Les Floyd, Led Zep, les Stones, Dire Straits, les Doors et ZZ Top.


C'est ma playlist rock du moment. Après ce sera jazz vocal féminin (Ella , Anita, Nina, Diana, Big Mama, Lisa, Madeleine ). Puis on passera au classique, y'a pas d'raison de se cantonner à un genre ou une époque, les vieux on est comme ça. Enfin moi.
Je sais, on n'est pas sur kelle musik, mais la-bas 'les gens' se contentent de poster des liens ioutub' sans commenter ni quoi ni qu'est-ce, contrairement au souhait de l'angelot dodu qui aurait voulu que cela passe, je cite, _par un message enrichi de quelques lignes. _Mais même quelques mots on dirait que c'est trop demander , comme si le confinement ne laissait pas un peu de temps.

Bon, j'arrête, sinon Fab' va pas arriver à lire jusqu'au bout .


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2020)

Essaye The James Taylor Quartet.
Ils viennent de sortir un album qui mélange Jazz et funk à l'ancienne. Un vrai bonheur.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

@*Romuald*
Ta playlist jazz vocal féminin me plait bien


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Essaye The James Taylor Quartet.
> Ils viennent de sortir un album qui mélange Jazz et funk à l'ancienne. Un vrai bonheur.


Merci, je ne connais pas, je vais essayer. Mais comme je n'aime pas trop le funk, même à l'ancienne, pas sur que j'accroche.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2020)

arf.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Avril 2020)

Alf ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Alf ?


Seulement si tu roules les R


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*Romuald*
> Ta playlist jazz vocal féminin me plait bien


Tu as réussi à coller un nom derrière tous les prénoms ? C'est _le jeu du jour des confinés© sur MacGé_
Ah mUrde, on n'est pas non plus dans le bon quartier. Tant pire, je vais remplir une attestation de dérogation exceptionelle.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu as réussi à coller un nom derrière tous les prénoms ?


Ella Fitzgerald , Anita Baker , Nina Simone , Diana Krall , Willie Mae Thornton , Lisa Simone, Madeleine Peyroux ?


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ella Fitzgerald , Anita Baker , Nina Simone , Diana Krall , Willie Mae Thornton , Lisa Simone, Madeleine Peyroux ?


Si tu n'es pas passé par gougueule, bravo, sauf que ce n'est pas la bonne Anita ni la bonne Lisa.


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Avril 2020)

Jane et Nina.


----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quelqu'un a réussi à lire ce post jusqu'au bout ?


C'est bien la peine que j'me casse le cul, tiens !


----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Bon, j'arrête, sinon Fab' va pas arriver à lire jusqu'au bout .


Y'a un écran couleur sur son bi-bop ?!


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Si tu n'es pas passé par gougueule, bravo, sauf que ce n'est pas la bonne Anita ni la bonne Lisa.


Oh , non , j'ai plein de CD de  certain de ses artistes 
avec un Père qui est dingue de Jazz

J'ai une grosse préférence pour Diana et Ella , mais aussi  Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Avril 2020)

Un dimanche cool.

Levé vers 13 h 00. Café. Brioche. Jus d'orange.
Musique : Opéra Tannhäuser, Wagner, Solti.
Un peu d'internet.
Nanar 1 : Doomsday. Une histoire de pandémie mortelle et d'Écossais dégénérés. Avec Rhona Mitra.  
Un peu d'internet.
Repas : Pommes de terres rôties au jambon de Plaisance avec pavé de rumstek. Le tout arrosé d'un Gigondas. Forêt noire en dessert.
Nanar 2 : Jason Bourne l'héritage. La C.I.A. c'est rien que des méchants. Avec Rachel Weisz 
Un peu d'internet.
Un whisky (recommandé par mon cardiologue)
Je vais terminer ma nuit sur Amazon Prime : La Purge, saison 2. Juste pour faire de beaux rêves.


----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 18 ou 19 (je n'sais déjà plus !!!)

_Quand Anthony m'as dit :

— fais ton paquetage, tu pars quinze jours en confinement !

Prudent de nature, j'ai d'abord demandé où.

— La baie des serveurs pardi !

Comme je ne me suis jamais fais à l'idée d'une terre ronde, je ne me suis jamais intéressé à la géographie. Si bien que "La baie des serveurs" me renvoyait à "la baie des anges". Du coup, tout en pensant partir en terre inconnue, j'ai dis :

— Banco Anthony !

Et lui d'ajouter :

— D'après mes calculs, il n'y a pas meilleur endroit pour contrôler les allées et venues des bleus. Ne te charge pas trop, cette histoire ne devrait pas durer…

J'en revenais pas ! Tout content je préparais ma valise. D'entendre les vêtements s'agiter dans la penderie, Médor se pointa. J'ai donc demandé au chef si je pouvais l'emmener.

— Vous serez un peu à l'étroit mais oui, emmène-le !

Sauf que depuis j'ai déchanté ! La baie n'avait rien des anges virevoltant dans mes rêves les plus fous. Non, Médor et moi avions bien atterris dans une baie à serveurs ! Ô purée que c'est étroit ! Mais ça n'est pas ça le pire… On en a repris pour quinze jours !

Et demain, le chef organisera une visioconférence pour nous annoncer la suite du programme. Niveau sous-vêtements, c'était déjà court pour une quinzaine. En les retournant, j'ai presque atteint l'autre. Mais là ?! Si je ne trouve pas rapidement du génie sans bouillir, quelqu'un va faire marcher la garantie et appeler un dératiseur…

— Oui, oui, vu l'odeur émanant des serveurs, c'est sûr, il y a un rat mort dedans !_


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 19

_Quelle journée je viens de passer ! Ça n'a pas arrêté…

Parti tôt pour ses achats de première nécessité, je me suis cassé le nez sur la porte du supermarché, aïe ! Pareil avec celle du buraliste, re-aïe ! Au second choc, j'ai commencé à réfléchir… « Mais quel jour sommes-nous ? » ai-je demandé à Médor ? Voyons qu'il ne répondait pas mais qu'à l'appel de son p'tit nom, il avait daigné tourner sa gueule vers moi, il a eu droit à son biscuit. Loin de me réconforter et encore moins de me renseigner, j'ai pris la direction de la boulangerie. Une chance, elle était ouverte !

— Nous sommes lundi !

M'annonça la vendeuse… Purée, on était le lundi de Pâques ! Avec ce temps suspendu, j'avais espéré que les jours fériés sautent ! Mais non…  enfin, maintenant j'étais "à jour" ! Cependant, il me fallait quand même compléter cette liste de courses à peine raturée. Sur le chemin du retour, je décidais de passer par chez l'épicier. Inch allah, son échoppe était ouverte. Mon cabas rempli, je rentrais attendre la visioconférence du chef.

Le temps n'avançait pas. Les allées et venues ne décollaient pas. Bref, je me suis bien tourné les pouces en attendant 20h02…

J'en repris un coup de massue lorsqu'il m'annonça que je ne sortais pas. Non ! Je devais rester en confinement pour un second mois ! Grrr…

Bien décidé à m'occuper la tête plus que la cogner contre le mur, je décidais de faire du support. Et bien que ça ne se bouscule pas sur les pavés de la terrasse, j'ai quand même trouvé une âme en peine. L'aidant du mieux possible, je me suis vu rembarré ! Narquois ou pas, le conseil était là. Seulement, en face de moi, j'avais un gars bien plus dépité que moi.

Comme si je pouvais deviner qu'il se trouvait, ici bas, pire état que moi !
Eh oh ?! Je n'suis pas madame Soleil !?
Sinon d'emblée, je prenais du linge pour un mois !_


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Avril 2020)

Je suis passé à AC/DC... 

Que les voisins pas contents écrivent à Macron.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Y'a un écran couleur sur son bi-bop ?!


Tu veux que je te montre comment il vibre ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu veux que je te montre comment il vibre ?


Oh oui grand fou ! Montres-moi comment vibre ta breloque !


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2020)

Journal de borde l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 20
_
J'ai contacté le chef aujourd'hui. Bon an, mal an, d'en reprendre pour un mois de confinement m'avait donné une idée ! Trois jours de repos à se taper la cloche en chocolat plus tard, il serait sûrement réceptif à ma demande. Sauf que…

J'ai encore tout compris de travers !

— Coucou Anthony !
— 'lut aCLR !
— Dis-moi…
— Oui ?
— Je repensais à ta proposition de l'autre jour.
— Quelle proposition ?
— Celle de m'envoyer au BLAAM.
— Hein ?!
— Bah le Bureau Local des AAM !
— Euh…
— Je ne dis pas que je suis mal installé dnas la baie du serveur mais quand même, ça n'est pas aussi confortable que je l'imaginais.
— C'est sûr !
— Ah ! D'où mon idée… Maintenant que les stocks sont refaits pour un bon moment, je me disais que c'était le moment de changer d'air.
— Oui…
— Super !
— Alors écoute bien, ou plutôt lis bien ce qui va suivre.
— Ok !
— Le "BLAAM" comme tu dis n'existe pas ! Nous n'avons pas d'antenne locale, le siège nous suffit !

Antenne, siège, je n'y comprenais plus rien. Était-ce une station de radio-amateur ce bureau local ? Alors que je m'interrogeais, il poursuivit :

— Et je ne t'ai pas parlé de BLAAM mais de blâme !
— De quoi ?
— De blâme !
— Aaaah…
— Oui !
— Bon bah oublie ça ! Finalement, je suis très bien ici !
— Oui, tu es à l'abri de tous les virus !
— Oui ! Merci de te soucier de moi !
— Ça pour me soucier, je me soucie… Sur ce, bonne journée aCLR ! J'ai des dossiers qui m'attendent…
— Oky Anthony, bonne journée à toi aussi !

J'en menais pas large après cet échange… Mais l'un dans l'autre, j'avais résolu une énigme. Le BLAAM n'existe pas !


À part ça, il n'y avait pas grand monde à contrôler aujourd'hui. Un hard-rockeur en mode infrabasse à tous les étages et un pop-rockeur en mode chatroulette… Bref, RAS !_


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Avril 2020)

Tu vas finir Youtubeur ou Instagramer à ce rythme...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Avril 2020)

Il est en train de préparer un livre


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Avril 2020)

Ca sera pas pire qu'un bouquin de Neuhoff


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu vas finir Youtubeur ou Instagramer à ce rythme...


Hé hé, aucune idée !
La seule chose dont je suis sûr par contre, c'est de finir _six feets under_ !
D'ici là, je me marre comme ça n'est pas permis…


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il est en train de préparer un livre


Ouiiiiiiii !
Je finis à l'instant la couche de noir du second verso !
Me reste à rouler les trois primaires et le vernis – avant la fin du confinement !

Mais j'y pense !? Ça ne serait as toi madame Soleil ?!


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca sera pas pire qu'un bouquin de Neuhoff


Qui ?


----------



## Romuald (15 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Qui ?



:ne dit rien car on n'est pas dans l'ultraflood:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Avril 2020)

Un mec qui écrit des livres chiants.


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un mec qui écrit des livres chiants.


Sur instagram ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Avril 2020)

arrête, si il faisait ça sur Instagram, il ferait un vrai succès chez les beaufs.


----------



## Gwen (15 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> La seule chose dont je suis sûr par contre, c'est de finir _six feets under_ !


Tu as raison, elle est très bien cette série. Mais bon je ne suis pas certain que tu parlais de ça [emoji12]


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Avril 2020)

J'ai trouvé de la farine.
J'AI TROUVÉ DE LA FARIIIIIINE !!!!!!!!
Alller, hop, danse de la joie, mouvement corporel désordonné et hélicoptère avec ma bite (sans quitter le sol, elle ne tourne pas assez vite - à moins que je ne sois trop lourd - et lourd je dois l'être puisque je viens de lâcher "bite" dans un forum de haute tenue).
Et j'ai même trouvé de la farine de sarrasin (bon, en fait, c'est pas que de la farine de sarrasin, c'est une préparation pour faire des galettes, mais c'est pas grave puisque c'est justement pour ça que j'en cherchais).
Le déconfinement temporaire que je me suis infligé n'aura donc pas été vain.
Je suis rentré chez moi tel le chasseur glorieux revenant avec la pitance chèrement acquise.
Pas un bravo, pas une larme de reconnaissance dans l'oeil des miens, rien, que dalle, nib.
"La prochaine fois, vous irez vous-même chasser le mammouth, bande d'ingrats" que j'ai dit.
Et je me suis drapé dans mon silence (j'ai fait la gueule, quoi).


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2020)

Journal de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 21

_Ô pitin le cauchemar ! Nom de Doc que j'ai mal dormi c'te nuit ! C'est bien simple, je ne m'en remets toujours pas. Je me croyais à l'abri de toute folie dans mon confinement mais que nenni, elle attendait sagement tapie sous l'édredon…

« L'air hagard, j'allais de rues vides en boulevards déserts. À chaque intersection, le quartier, l'arrondissement ou la ville changeait. Cette situation m'épuisait ! Perdu dans cette urbanité dénuée de vie, je ne reconnaissais plus rien. je finis par approcher de la porte d'une bâtisse. Elle ne m'était pas étrangère. Arrivé sur le seuil, alors que ma main pointait vers le poussoir du drelin, la porte s'ouvrit. Un premier choc m'affectait ! Un président de la république tout souriant m'accueillait à bras ouverts… »

Une telle folie aurait du me réveiller d'emblée… Mais non, cette rêverie allait continuer…

« Après quoi, sa femme pris mon manteau et le propriétaire, posant son bras sur mon épaule, m'invita à entrer. On n'attendait plus que moi pour commencer. Ne comprenant décidément rien à cette invitation de dernière minute, j'entrais dans un salon assez bruyant. Les quelques convives rassemblés là me regardaient drôlement. Comme si j'étais déjà ivre et eux non. Un second choc m'assaillit quand le président fît les présentations. Le connaître était une évidence mais l'inverse m'estomaqua… »

Là, malgré un œil entrouvert, je me rendormis… Cette épouvante allait durer…

« Les invités, d'abord affalés dans les canapés, étaient maintenant attablés et guindés, toujours à me dévisager. Sans que j'eue compris comment, le dîner se clôturait d'une rasade de digeo servie par notre hôte. Pimpante et coquette, sa blonde revenait des fourneaux au bras d'une amourette d'antan. Mi-ange mi-démon, cette image oubliée m'engueulait joyeusement et s'amourachait violemment. Ankylosé d'être en pieds depuis mon arrivée, je recevais ses coups sans broncher… »

Espérant me réveiller, j'avais beau lutter contre le sommeil, le tourment me replongeait vers lui…

« La tétanie passée, à bord d'une berline hors-norme et néanmoins serrés comme des sardines, cette troupe et moi étions maintenant réunis. Au volant se tenait le président. le parcours semé d'embûches le forçait à manœuvrer brusquement. Ma tête hochait. Le décor changeait. Après un dernier balancement, il ne restait plus que le président pour me tenir compagnie. De nouveau j'étais dehors, debout, au milieu de la nuit, à scruter un point de ravitaillement… »

J'avais beau gesticuler, me tâter le zizi, je n'en restais pas moins endormi. L'horreur allait bientôt prendre fin…

« La carotte repérée, je franchissais seul la porte de ce repère de marins. Le président, que personne ne reconnaissait, resta dehors. J'approchais du comptoir, demandait un paquet et tendait ma CB pour payer. La patronne, feignant une panne de son terminal de paiement, recopia mes coordonnées bancaires et gratta le cryptogramme de son ongle. Abassourdi de la scène, je hurlais silencieusement combien ces méthodes n'étaient pas sérieuses. Et d'un bon, je me réveillais enfin…»

Ouf, me suis-je dis, tout ceci n'était qu'un affreux cauchemar !_


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Avril 2020)

Un jour, je le sens, j'en aurai marre de toutes ces conneries. J'aurai épuisé mon stock de livres à lire, de films à voir, de disques à réécouter, de bouteilles à boire. J'ouvrirai ma porte et j'irai faire un tour dans le grand néant urbain, mon attestation dans la poche, j'aurai coché la case "merde à celui qui lira".


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 22

_Je n'ai pas de pointeuse à la patte et heureusement vu comment je suis encore à la bourre dans mon compte-rendu quotidien ! Il faut dire que ce cauchemar n'a pas arrêté de hanter ma journée. Même après une autre petite mort, il fallait bien analyser les données recueillies la veille. Seulement, j'ai eu beau tournicoté ça dans tous les sens, rien ne concret n'est ressorti… Quel dommage ! Encore une journée pour rien, ou si peu, mais je n'avais rien d'autre à mettre en lumière. J'ai tué le temps comme je pouvais avec ce qu'il y a de plus évanescent, le rêve…

Quelle formidable addiction, le rêve ! On, enfin je suis là assis dans cette pièce, le regard dans le vide, et je voyage au plus profond de moi. Et pour quoi ? Donner du corps à l'oisiveté, trouver un lien dans l'actualité, expérimenter le plaisir à satiété et reconnaître une solution dans ce fuyant qui m'empoigne sans gène.

Enfin bref… Je devais avoir six ou sept quand, pour la première fois, j'ai lu ce graffiti elliptique sur un mur de la cité ouvrière. Il était inscrit au marker bleu sur une tôle au ton gris. Je ne faisais que traverser ces barres HLM. Et chaque fois que je le croisais, je le lisais. Quelqu'un dans cette cité me faisait lire merde ! Et ça me fascinait de savoir qu'un branleur d'alors insultait tout le monde, lui compris, de la sorte.

Ces blocs d'immeubles séparaient mon quartier du groupe scolaire où j'étudiais. Par contre, des copains de classes occupaient ces logements bâtis à l'économie. « Face à l'expansion démographique, nous devons construire plus haut, plus vite et surtout moins cher. » Pour la densité, ils avaient vu juste, l'humain est un vrai lapin. Pour la hauteur, ils n'avaient pas lésiné. Et pour la rapidité, Ils avaient choisi des éléments précontraints. Tout ça mélangé donnait des logements aux loyers modérés sans charme et vétustes avant même d'être usés.

Il y avait deux routes qui reliaient la maison de l'école. Il fallait soit couper soit contourner cette cité. Les fois où je coupais, de lire ce graffiti égayait mes allers d'écolier ou mes retours de oisif. Je pouvais chuchoter une grossièreté sans danger. Alors que maintenant, je ne sais pas ce qui me retient de supprimer le message et bannir le contrevenant ! Parce que c'est sûr… J'ai changé !




À part ça, RAS !!!_


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2020)

La soupière s'est cassée !


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Avril 2020)

Ah non. Pas la soupière...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Avril 2020)

Quand tu enfiles tes pompes et que te dis que ça te dérange, c'est que ça commence à faire long...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2020)

Ah les tongs , que du bonheur


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2020)

Je commence à avoir envie d’un beau plateau de fruits de mer
Faut que j’arrête de rêver


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Avril 2020)

La gamine a voulu se décolorer les cheveux, dans le plus pur style "quelle connerie je pourrais bien faire pour passer le temps ?".
Je me suis occupé d'elle.
Il restait pas mal de produit.
La gamine m'a dit que ça serait marrant si je le faisais aussi.
Il n'y a rien que je ne ferais pas pour elle.
On a l'air fin tous les deux.
Qu'est-ce qu'on se marre.

PS : Sortez-moi de là ! Avant que je finisse avec un anneau dans le nez et une plume dans le fion.


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2020)

y’a un fil pas loin, ça s’appelle autoportrait.


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> y’a un fil pas loin, ça s’appelle autoportrait.


tu peux toujours courir


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 23
_
Si je devais donner un titre pour chaque compte-rendu, celui du jour commencerait par un truc du style : une journée en enfer !

Ce matin en arrivant au bureau, il y avait un post-it du chef du BAAM qui disait : « ça commence à bien faire !!! » Cherchant à comprendre le pourquoi du comment, j'échafaudais une réponse pour démêler l'affaire. Et plutôt que verser dans le sérieux, d'un gag je pensais détendre l'atmosphère. J'interrogeais donc le chef sur sa messagerie d'un : « ne m'dis pas qu'à Lyon, vous n'avez plus de camembert ?! »

Je n'avais pas encore envoyé le message que déjà je pouffais à m'en éclater les sphincters. Seulement voilà, l'éclat de rire fut dense et bref quand le chef répondit : « Qu'est-ce que tu me déblatères ? Arrête un peu de jouer le mariole, aCLR ! On n'est plus à l'école primaire ! »

Ô purée, de mon ânerie je n'étais plus fier ! Voilà comme le chef m'a fait déchanter à la vitesse de la lumière ! J'me suis aussitôt remis en station réglementaire. Puis j'ai frappé des mains sur mes joues pour me réveiller et y voir plus clair. Qu'est-ce que j'avais bien pu dire ou faire pour mettre le chef dans une telle colère ? Je renvoyais timidement une réponse pour résoudre ce mystère.

« C'était quoi ce post-it lacunaire ? » Et en moins de deux le chef répondit : « Allo la lune, ici la terre ?! Je te rappelle que pour la terrasse, t'étais volontaire ! » Crotte de bique de Lucifer ! Il s'était passé un truc sur le forum que j'modère. Et manque de peau, je n'avais pas suivi l'affaire…

Il reprit de plus belle : « je ne sais pas ce que tu traficotes mais l'ambiance me paraît un chouïa délétère ! » Je voulais répondre mais la soirée de la veille tapait encore contre mon système capillaire… Il continua : « Je viens d'effacer le compte d'Himeji le débonnaire ! Ça commence à bien faire ! Je ne compte plus les membres effacés ou bannis et néanmoins populaires ! »

Nom d'un bitte en fer ! C'était ça la galère !? Du haut de son autorité, le chef jouait du tamtam avec mes nerfs. Il fallait cependant que je réponde de la meilleure des manières. Je pris sur moi et dis : « Que puis-je y faire ? » Il rétorqua : « Que peux-tu y faire ? Hum, va donc me nettoyer le "thread" mortifère ! » Ce à quoi j'ai répondu « chef oui chef » avant de filer aux waters. Ce con m'avait foutu un trac à m'relâcher les muscles orbiculaires.

Revenu devant l'écran, je m'enquis de tabasser du réfractaire ! C'est que moi aussi, je pouvais être autoritaire. Sur le post-mortem, le p'tit monde du bar pleurait la disparition d'Himeji le débonnaire. Sauf qu'il n'était pas mort le bougre, simplement sorti par derrière. Ils allaient l'entendre l'aCLR ! Remonté qu'il était de s'être fait chahuter pour la disparition de la soupière !



À part ça, de quoi ça jactait ici, hier ?

…

Hum, et si je me servais plutôt un dernier verre ?_


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2020)

Joli ! très joli aCLR !
Himeji le débonnaire, le qualificatif colle au personnage de superbe manière. Son sepuku électronique nous laisse sur le derrière, et son départ laisse un vide extraordinaire. Si tu nous lis, reviens, la Soupière !


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Himeji le débonnaire, le qualificatif colle au personnage de superbe manière.


Je ne suis pas un bon modérateur pour rien !


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il a quel âge maintenant le prof Montagnier ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lamainfroide a dit:


> La gamine a voulu se décolorer les cheveux, dans le plus pur style "quelle connerie je pourrais bien faire pour passer le temps ?".
> Je me suis occupé d'elle.
> Il restait pas mal de produit.
> La gamine m'a dit que ça serait marrant si je le faisais aussi.
> ...


C'est comme ça que je me suis retrouvé avec les cheveux rouges la veille de l'entrée en CP de ma fille dans une école catho.
Inutile de dire que pendant toute la durée de la primaire, les parents me regardaient avec méfiance...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes
> 
> Jour 23
> 
> ...



Ce post était-il bien nécessaire ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 24

_Quel samedi je viens d'passer !
On se serait cru sur un char de la "gay pride" !

Contrôler les allées et venues de ces amoureux de films de gladiateurs, en 3D s'il-vous-plaît, ont égayé ma journée ! Remarque, il me fallait bien ça après le frisson stomacal de la veille…

Adieu camembert et soupière…
Et bonjour toilettes et coupes acidulées !

Nom de Doc, qu'ils étaient mignons !

Mais quel dommage d'avoir oublié mon polaroïd !

…

Je me note : s'offrir une cantine en fer blanc pour le prochain confinement !_


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2020)

_— Médor ?!
— Whaouf !
— On sort !?_


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2020)

Bien joué les mots clé pour essayer d'attirer l'attention.


----------



## aCLR (20 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéenne

Jour 25
_
On n'est pas le 25 décembre mais presque ! Pour mon vingt-cinquième jour de confinement j'ai eu un cadeau, un troll ou plutôt un apprenti-troll à bannir !

Ça faisait longtemps qu'un supplicié à iPod n'était pas revenu se plaindre de son funeste sort… En d'autres temps, Tipunch' l'aurait apostrophé d'un « vous z'êtes qui Madame ? » avant de le bannir ; Lamoque l'aurait apostrophé d'un « les nioubes doivent s'adresser à moi d'un Son Altesse Sérénissime ! » avant de le bannir ; et Chat dans l'dos, euh… Non, je ne peux pas résumer cet illustre modérateur en une citation… Et moi, dimanche "d'astreinte mais en repos" oblige, je n'ai soufflé mot. "Troll" suffira, pour cette fois, d'estampille à bannir ce confiné – au fondement encore douloureux.

À part ça, le dicton du jour : les mots-clefs c'est la vie !

Et sinon…

— Médor ?!
— Whouaf !?
— On s'déconfine !
— Whuuuou…
— ON SORT !!!
— WHARF !_


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2020)

Je me demande si je ne devrais pas signaler ce post pour sa violence intrinsèque...


----------



## Romuald (20 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je me demande si je ne devrais pas signaler ce post pour sa violence intrinsèque...


N'empêche que s'il y avait encore les boules rouges ç'aurait pas été la peine de le bannir :soupir résigné:


----------



## Lio70 (20 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> _Ça faisait longtemps qu'un supplicié à iPod ..._


Ah, le supplice de l'iPod ! Je l'avais oublié, celui-là. Heureusement que tu en reparles. C'était une belle époque. C'était celle où l'on se rencontrait pour de vrai dans de bonnes brasseries, entre Macgéens. Et on traversait même les frontières pour ça. Cela se fait-il encore, même en version minimale ?


----------



## aCLR (21 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 26
_
Bon, cette légende urbaine de l'ipod suppliciateur n'intéresse que d'illustres membres des forums inscrits dans les années 2000; 2004 et 2006. Il va falloir que je rajeunisse mes running-gag si je veux augmenter mes statistiques de contrôles…

À quoi s'intéresse les djeuns aujourd'hui ?

Je n'en sais fichtre rien !

Bon…

— Médor ?!
— Whouaf !
— Qu'est-ce qui t'intéresses ?
— Wow
— Les jeux vidéos ?
— Wouh
— Hum… Ça veut dire oui ou non ?
— …
— Rhâaa… Tu ne m'aides pas !
— Whaa
— Nan, nan, n'insiste pas ! Ça n'est pas l'heure de esse ô erre té hi erre !
— Woowoow
— Voilà… Fais dodo !

De toute façon, j'ai tapé tellement de signes aujourd'hui que… Je m'en retourne en encrer quelques uns ! Du coup, je note un gros RAS pour les nostalgiques du c'était mieux avant ! Et pis c'est bien…

— Médor ?!
— Whouaf !
— Non rien…_


----------



## aCLR (21 Avril 2020)

_— Médor ?!
— Wouaf ?
— Je te réveille peut-être ?!
— Whaourf !
— Aaah ! On sort !?
— Wouaf wouaf !
— C'est bien Médor !
— Whoueef !_


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2020)

Non mais t'as à peine dormi 4h, comment veux-tu modérer correctement ?


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Avril 2020)

Et mon ti' bato, son confinement se passe-t-il bien ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2020)

Bon, c'est pas qu'il est tard mais on s'emmerde...


----------



## aCLR (21 Avril 2020)

Musique !


----------



## baron (21 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> _— Médor ?!
> — Wouaf ?
> — Je te réveille peut-être ?!
> — Whaourf !
> ...


Maintenant quand on sort, mon chien est tellement content quand il me voit mettre ma muselière !


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Avril 2020)

Il pleut.
Y a plus un seul volontaire pour sortir les poubelles, histoire d'avoir une bonne excuse pour foutre le nez dehors.
C'est bibi qui s'y colle.
La pluie c'est un peu comme un rappel de notre vie d'avant le confinement.
Mais juste la partie chiante.
Chiante comme la pluie, quoi.


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 27
_
Mon cher journal,

J'en ai bavé cette nuit, tu ne peux pas imaginer comme…
C'est bien simple… J'ai bien cru devenir maboul !

Pfff… Il n'y a pas assez d'évènements insensés en ce moment, non, il fallait que celui-là s'ajoute à la liste !

Figure-toi, cher journal, que je ne retrouvais plus mon pot d'encre blanche. Il me suit depuis vingt-cinq ans et hier, cet objet inanimé avait décidé de jouer à cache-cache avec mes nerfs ! Grrr… Et il a réussi !

J'ai passé pas loin de cinq heures à le chercher ! Oui, trois cents minutes ! Dix-huit mille secondes à tourner en rond pour dénicher cette couleur indispensable au travail en cours…
C'est long cinq heures passées à fouiller le moindre carton, caisse, étagère, rack et recoin d'un son atelier. Si encore ce local avait été petit, c'eut été plus rapide… Mais non, cher journal, tu sais combien il est vaste cet espace de création unipersonnel. Dans des cas pareils, je me dis même qu'il est trop grand pour un seul homme, tout en remuant le truc que j'ai dans la main.
Tu peux me croire, j'en ai remué de la poussière…

Tellement, qu'à force d'en avaler, mes poumons saturaient. Au point que j'ai aussitôt suspecté une infection au covid-19. C'est dire si j'étais mal…

Plus d'une fois je pensais abandonner mes recherches en me disant : si ça se tombe, je l'ai jeté ce pot !? Mais la seconde d'après je reprenais mes fouilles. Je tenais bon ! J'allais forcément le trouver !

Il ne s'était pas envolé. Je ne souffrais pas d'un dédoublement de la personnalité. Il n'avait donc pas pu rejoindre le conteneur à déchets sans que je l'eus su. À force de faire les cents pas une lampe torche à la main, j'avais réduis le périmètre à presque rien.

Il était forcément au studio me servant de stockage des encres. Ouais… Mais je n'y stocke pas que ça ! C'est un tel fatras la-dedans que la quête s'annonçait mal…

À force de chercher ma vue se troublait… Repasser dix fois devant les mêmes trucs, au bout d'un moment ça me fatigue.

Aucun raccourci clavier ne pouvait voler à mon secours !
Et puis vers quatre heures, je me suis rappelé qu'une niche se cachait derrière l'affiche pincé au mur. Pourquoi y avait-il une niche au milieu de ce mur ? Je ne sais plus… Seulement, j'ai découvert mon pot d'encre blanche posé en plein milieu de ce renfoncement ! Comme si je m'attendais à le trouver là !

Et surtout quelle idée j'avais eu de le poser là !
Tout seul…
Alors que les autres teintes sont rangées ailleurs…

J'ai cherché et je cherche encore comment, dans ma gestuelle de travail, j'avais bien pu le cacher derrière une affiche. Pourquoi voulais-je me l'ôter de la vue ? Mystère…

Enfin…
J'ai pu encrer la dernière couche avant le passage au vernis.
Purée, c'est déjà long en temps normal, alors là en temps retardé, c'est l'horreur…
Je n'en peux plus !

À part ça…

Un gars qui plante un farinier et qui se plaint de la pluie. On dirait moi devant un pot de fleur mortes : comment ça les plantes ont besoin d'eau ?

Un gars qui regarde son bateau dans la marina. On dirait moi bassinant le pot de fleurs desséchées : comment ça les plantes de revivent pas si je les plonge dans l'eau ?

Un gars qui s'affiche de façon excentrique, tout le contraire de moi.

Et un gars s'ennuie de s'inquiéter de ma santé ! On dirait moi pensant choper un virus de poils de Médor !

Donc RAS "everybody" ! Me reste plus qu'à décourager Médor de sortir pour enfin filer…_


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes
> 
> _Dans des cas pareils, je me dis même qu'il est trop grand pour un seul homme, tout en remuant le truc que j'ai dans la main.
> Tu peux me croire, j'en ai remué de la poussière…_



ça devient limite là....
MODÉRATIOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Romuald (22 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Dans des cas pareils, je me dis même qu'il est trop grand pour un seul homme, tout en remuant le truc que j'ai dans la main.


Un esprit mal tourné pourrait te traiter de vantard


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Un esprit mal tourné pourrait te traiter de vantard


Par exemple ceux qui réclament de la modération ?


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2020)

C'est ma fête aujourd'hui…


----------



## patlek (22 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est ma fête aujourd'hui…




Cadeau!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2020)

Second degré est mort cet après-midi.


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Second degré est mort cet après-midi.


Alors, vive le nouveau second degré !


----------



## patlek (22 Avril 2020)

J' ai toujours détesté le second degré.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Avril 2020)

Dur de choisir sa série TV. J'en commence une et puis après quelques épisodes je passe à une autre.

J'ai essayé _Sons of Anarchy_, un truc de club de motards marchands d'armes avec des problèmes de gonzesses. J'arrête à l'épisode 3. Trop bavard. Ils en ont fait 7 saisons de ce truc ? 

Picard. Toujours pas fini de visionner. Je ne sais même pas pourquoi. C'était pas mal jusque-là.

J'ai plusieurs autres séries comme ça, que j'ai toujours pas fini.

Pourtant, avant le confinement, je me suis tapé l'intégrale de À la Maison Blanche (DVD). Mais je n'ai toujours pas vu la dernière saison de Game of Throne. D'ailleurs, j'ai arrêté quelques part dans la saison 7.

J'ai essayé les vieilles séries. Un trip revival pourquoi pas... Alors _Buffy contre les vampires_... trop vieillit. Décroche à l'épisode 3. Ally McBeal... je regarde le premier épisode et je me souviens pourquoi on avait décroché à l'époque. Rendez-moi Boston Justice !

Je procrastine trop. Voilà le problème.


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 28

_C'était l'effervescence au BAAM aujourd'hui ! Y'avait un monde…

Et un "post-it" sur mon écran…

« Le flood saimal :o »

Au début j'ai souri. Ou plutôt j'ai ri ! En zieutant les bureaux alentour, je suis tombé sur le holster du trooper. Comme il n'était pas derrière son écran, j'ai suis d'abord allé à la machine à café, personne. Un détour par les vestiaires, pas mieux. C'est alors qu'il apparu, sortant du local à vidanges, un sourire en coin. Arrivé à ma hauteur, il me souffla un « le flood saimal ! » avant de me narguer d'un O de la bouche suivi d'un rire métallique.

Alors persuadé que ce "post-it" venait de lui, je riais avec lui et lui demandais pourquoi un tel message. J'avais l'habitude des "/blast p_l launched" mais là, je séchais un peu… Aussi lui ai-je demandé :

— C'était quoi le délire ?
— Quel délire ?
— Bah, ton "post-it" « le flood saimal :o »
— Mon "post-it" ?
— Il n'était pas de toi ?
— Naaaan !_

Il me lança alors avec sa grosse voix :_ « çà n'est pas mon écriture ! » Je n'avais jamais prêté attention à son écriture, persuadé que ses gros gants l'empêchaient d'écrire correctement. Mais non, il empoigna un crayon, arracha un "post-it"  et recopia la phrase au signe près. Puis me le colla gentiment sur le front en lâchant un : « tiens ! Va comparer ! » avant de me quitter en ricanant.

De retour devant mon écran, je comparais les versions. Effectivement, ce message n'était pas de lui. Avant même de commencer à chercher, la porte du bureau du chef s'ouvrit. Il me jeta un regard et raccompagna jusqu'à la sortie, l'imprimeur du "Ban Gadget" venu livrer le premier tirage d'un dépliant commandé par la maison. Je les entendais se féliciter du truc tout en me demandant quelle interprétation donner à son regard jeté vers moi.

Rassi devant mon écran, Anthony vînt à moi et me demanda de le suivre dans son bureau. À peine assis, aussitôt debout, je suivais le chef. Lui proposant un café, d'un geste de main il refusa. D'un autre il commanda de le suivre. C'était du sérieux…

— Ferme la porte derrière-toi, s'il-te-plaît aCLR.

La porte close, il reprit

— As-tu vu mon "post-it" ?
— Je croyais qu'il était de gKat…
— Perdu !
— J'vois ça !
— Oui, tu vois…
— Oui.
— Et ça te parle ou pas ?
— Quoi ? Le flood ?
— Ton flood !
— Mon flood ?
— Oui… Ton flood !
— Bah oui ça me parle. Pourquoi ?
— Bon, assieds-toi s'il-te-plaît, tu me donnes le tournis !
— Pardon…
— Bon ! N'as tu pas l'impression, parfois, d'en faire un peu trop ? Tu jactes, ok ! Mais sérieux, aCLR…
— Oui ?
— "Oui" question ou "oui" affirmation ?
— Euh… Les deux !
— Voilà !!!
— Je peux partir ?
— Non.
— Ok.
— Tu jactes pour-ci, tu jactes pour-ça et franchement… À la longue…
— C'est trop ?
— Comment dire…
— Comment dire quoi ?
— Tu vois le porte-manteaux ?
— Oui.
— Tu vois la housse ?
— Oui.
— Bon. Lève-toi et prends la housse. Elle est pour toi. Retourne à ton poste. Et pose le vêtement qui se trouve à l'intérieur sur ton dossier.
— Et ?
— Et la prochaine fois qu'une envie de flooder te chatouille les doigts…
— Oui ?
— Jette un œil par dessus ton épaule de façon à voir le vêtement et pose-toi une question…
— Oui ?
— Ai-je besoin de mettre ceci pour me contenir ?
— Et ?
— Et voilà ! Tu peux  sortir maintenant, j'ai des dossiers en souffrance !
— Aïe !
— Voilà… Aïe !

De retour en poste, j'ouvrais la housse. Je m'attendais à un t-shirt aux couleurs du bureau mais non… C'était une camisole assorti d'un "post-it" disant « veux-tu la chambre qui va avec ? »

:cassé:


À part ça…

Fab'Fab, Romuald, Toum'aï et Patlek se moquent de moi -stop-
Moonwalker me donne le programme du bouquet tévé de l'hosto -stop-
Je suis désemparé -stop-
Vivement le déconfinement -stop-_


----------



## Gwen (23 Avril 2020)

Nous, on vient de finir Deputy. Une histoire improbable d'un adjoint devenu shérif suit au décès soudain de son supérieur. Sympa, surtout si on aime les grands espaces, les chevaux et la ville de Los Angeles   

Pour Game of thrones, si tu veux rester sur un bon souvenir, ne continue pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Avril 2020)

Mais non je ne me moque pas...


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais non je ne me moque pas...


Bon il est mort ou pas, second degré ?!
Je ne sais plus à la fin !?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Avril 2020)

Je parlais de celui de Patlek (si tant est qu'il en ait eu un un jour)


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je parlais de celui de Patlek (si tant est qu'il en ait eu un un jour)


L'humour noir est-il en cause dans l'extinction des dinosaures ?


----------



## boninmi (23 Avril 2020)

On a commandé un nouveau lecteur de DVD de salon parce que l'autre n'avait pas bien supporté un vieux coup de foudre. La FNAC livre rapidement mais le livreur a laissé tomber le colis par terre en arrivant. Bon, il a l'air de bien marcher quand même.

On a regardé True Grit le remake avec le vieil acteur qui fait songer un peu à l'avatar de The Big et la petite gamine.
Le lendemain on a regardé 100 $ pour un shériff, True Grit aussi dans la VO avec John Wayne et la grande ado. 

J'aime bien la version sombre des frères Cohen tournée au Texas et au nouveau Mexique. Mon épouse préfère la première version, plus lumineuse et classique. Paysages fabuleux de toutes façons. 

A part ça on a beaucoup d'espace dans le piémont ardéchois, plein de fleurs, le jardin n'a jamais été aussi soigné, mais on commence à être sérieusement en manque de bistrots, cinés, librairies, randonnées, et de pouvoir changer d'endroit et revoir nos petits enfants. Bref, royalement avantagés.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Avril 2020)

Ah, tiens, moi j'ai ressorti le lecteur de Laserdic/DVD !
Sinon, je crois que je n'ai jamais autant attendu la réouverture d'une librairie...


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> le lecteur de Laserdic/DVD !


Les galettes de 30 cm ? Rhôo ça remonte…


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Les galettes de 30 cm ? Rhôo ça remonte…


Que de souvenirs avec cette galette


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Avril 2020)

Oui !
Il faut. juste que je trouve un adaptateur Peritel/HDMI.


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Avril 2020)

Ce soir et jeudi prochain sur Artmouth, (le Arte des mammouths), “Dérapages“ 2 x 3 épisodes d'après _Cadres noirs_ de _Pierre Lemaitre._
J'ai lu le livre et apprécié_._ je tente.
Sinon l'ensemble sur arte.tv jusqu'au 13 mai


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2020)

Mauvaise idée d'avoir regardé le site d'Antoine...


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Avril 2020)

Allez vous confiner dans le tombeau de Ramsès VI


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Allez vous confiner dans le tombeau de Ramsès VI


 -  toc toc toc
 -  qui c'est ?
 -  c'est Moonwalker

...


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Allez vous confiner dans le tombeau de Ramsès VI


J'aime bien la déco. Classique mais indémodable. Y'a même des portraits de mon avatar.

Les voisins sont calmes et puis il y a de la lecture. Y'a pire pour un confinement. Manque que la fibre.


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Manque que la fibre.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Avril 2020)

Désopilant.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Désopilant.


J'ai du changer de froc !!!!!!  ...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai du changer de froc !!!!!!  ...


C'est pas beau a voir


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Désopilant.


Poil au…


----------



## Romuald (23 Avril 2020)

panard.


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2020)

Perdu !


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Avril 2020)

Dents ?
J'aurais pu dire gland, mais j'ai eu peur que ce fil de haute tenue ne bascule dans le gaulois.


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2020)

Désopilant.


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Avril 2020)

Quel jour sommes-nous ?
Je ne sais plus tellement chaque jour ressemble à un dimanche pourri.
Aujourd'hui j'ai économisé dans les 250 balles.
Je me suis dit, tiens, je vais changer le disque du mini.
Mais je n'ai jamais réussi à me connecter au shopping.
Sinon, le gosse est malade.
Ça nous tient en éveil depuis le début d'aprem.
Il a fini par vomir.
Mais attention, pas dans la bassine, trop facile, trop attendu.
Y a quand même des manières moins brutales pour se faire changer les draps.
Aujourd'hui il a fait beau.
Je n'ai pas sorti la poubelle, j'ai été le moins rapide pour enfiler mes godasses.
S'il fait beau demain, j'enfile ma veste, mes chaussures et je reste devant la porte d'entrée.
On verra bien qui c'est qui va aller se balader jusqu'à la benne.
Ce soir film, ou bouquin, ou forum.
Penser à faire un planning.
Quel soir sommes-nous ?


----------



## Romuald (23 Avril 2020)

En période de confinement la flouditude est contagieuse, dirait-on


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> En période de confinement la flouditude est contagieuse, dirait-on


On fait la course avec l'autre fil du covid !

Allez les gars !!!
On peut le faire !!!
Plus que cinquante pages et on recolle au peloton !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Avril 2020)

Là, j'écoute du Wagner, par Klemperer.

Mon Mac me dit qu'on était jeudi. Là c'est vendredi. Bientôt un autre long, très long week-end. Long comme la semaine.

C'est le jour de ma marmotte sans la marmotte et surtout sans Andy MacDowell.


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 29
_
Allez, puisque tout le monde cause des séries, films ou livres qui accaparent le regard, je ne vais pas déroger à la consigne du jour.

En ce moment donc, je suis les aventures de…

Vendredi ou la vie confinée

À retrouver dans la catégorie science-fiction

« Comment deux êtres que tout éloigne peuvent finalement cohabiter sur une île déserte ? »


Le "pitch" était moyen… Mais bon, je m'étais déjà coltiné les trois-quarts des programmes des uns et des autres. Je n'avais plus trop de choix ! Et il était hors de question que je fouille dans les carrousels "anime" ou "docu". Non, je tiens trop à ma santé mentale pour ça…

Donc… À synopsis moyen, attention en berne ; dit le dicton !

Ça commençait par un ciel étoilé. Un plan fixe dans lequel, parfois, le panache d'une étoile filante illuminait furtivement l'écran sombre. C'était long… La bande son n'aidait pas… Mais bon…

Lors de la dernière entrée d'un astéroïde dans l'atmosphère, le réal' eut l'idée de tester le changement de plan en étoile. Super ! Même Tarantino n'aurait pas osé un truc pareil ! Et pourtant, nous gaver d'effets de série B, il connait. Et moi, d'un coup, je replongeais dans ces mauvaises séries de SF du millénaire passé.

C'est alors qu'apparut une momie à l'écran… Purée, quand ça n'est pas les zombies, les morts-vivants ou les vampires, il faut que les scénaristes de studio nous collent des momies… Pfff… Ça allait être long cette histoire !

La momie, casquée d'un micro, pilotait une aéronef. Frisette ! Et comme de par hasard, le fuselage est un sarcophage. Ô purée, j'allais grave me faire suer…

À un moment, la momie baragouine un truc dans le micro. Changement de plan, me voilà maintenant avec un cochon, équipé de moufles, aux manettes d'un ULM.

Me jetant sur la la télécommande, J'ai fais pause. Et je suis allé prendre ma température. C'est que j'ai bien cru m'être fait attaqué le cerveau par le covid avec cette histoire ! Mais non, aucun symptôme de fièvre, ce que je voyais dans mes yeux était bien sur l'écran ! Purée, j'allais devoir subir ces sottises jusqu'au déconfinement de Médor…

Résigné, je rappuyais sur "play". Le cochon et la momie échangeaient. Les plans s'enchaînaient. Quand soudain, changement de plan et d'atmosphère, un plan séquence suivait maintenant le trajet d'un astre tournoyant. Approche de la planète bleue, entrée dans la ionosphère, embrasement du météore, explosion et projection de débris, tout ça accompagné d'une partition de violons. Propre !

Là, on peut dire que le budget effets spéciaux en à pris un sacré coup avec cette séquence !

Mais qui dit débris projetés et aéronefs à proximité, dit crash, collision et mayday. On les connait ces scénaristes à la petite semaine, ils moulinent plus qu'ils n'avancent. Pas manqué, enchaînement de plans quasi stroboscopiques du cochon et de la momie, tous deux percutés et en perdition. J'ai horreur des plans saccadés. Ça me fatigue ! Du coup, j'ai fermé les yeux un moment.

Et quand j'ai rouvert les yeux, ils étaient échoués sur un rivage. À demi-noyé et déjà martelé par un soleil de plomb, nos deux compères essayaient tant bien que mal de jouer leur rôle. Ça n'était pas Tom Hanks sous les bandellettes ou le costume en latex rose… Enfin, il faut bien que tout le monde bouffe, même les acteurs de seconde zone.

Entre ce moment et la délivrance du fondu final, il ne s'est pas passé grand chose. Sauf qu'après avoir fait copain copain, la momie fini par tuer le cochon. Elle survit encore quelques temps. Et pouf, elle meurt…

Génial ! Non, y'a pas à dire, on est gâté !



À part ça…

Je me suis encore fais traiter de floodeur -stop-
C'est justement le dossier du prochain "Ban Gadget" -stop-
Il arrive quand au fait ? -stop-
En parlant de ça, est-ce qu'ils bossent toujours aux PTT ? -stop-
Ça fait un moment que Médor n'a pas senti l'urine du facteur sur le bitume, tiens ! -stop-
Le pauvre, mouiller son froc au boulot… Pas pratique -stop-
Mince ! -stop-
Voilà que j'recommence ! -stop-
CAY PA MA FÔTE, JAY PLU 2 TOUCHÉRAZ !!! -stop-
#mainsurlecœur -stop-_


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2020)

AUjourd'hui j'ai décidé de redémarrer enfin mon vieux NAS QNAP TS-412 après avoir remplacé les 4 disques.
Il démarre. J'arrive à accéder aux premiers réglages. Impossible de me connecter via l'interface web. Impossible de faire une mise à jour.
Je sens que ça va me faire la journée...


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Avril 2020)

Si on me demande si ma journée a été productive, je mentirais en assurant que oui.
Règle n°1 en confinement : Faire croire que nos journées sont l'occasion de faire ce qu'on n'a pas l'occasion de faire en temps normal (dans le tourbillon de la vie, tout ça).
Donc aujourd'hui je ne me suis pas du tout fait chier, j'ai tout lu Kant (en vo), j'ai tout regardé Buñuel (en vo), je m'ai fait un demi marathon pendant mon heure de sortie sportive et j'ai repeint la cuisine et le salon.
Et comme j'avais un peu de temps à perdre j'ai travaillé sur un vaccin, mais j'ai vite laissé tomber. Y parait que si on se fout de la javel par intraveineuse et une lampe UV dans le cul, ça tue le virus (je tiens ça d'un grand musicien américain, un trumpettiste).


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 30
_
QUOI !!!
Ça fait trente jours que je suis là !
Noooooon, ça n'est pas possible…

Elle est où ma zappette ? J'ai dû appuyer sur un bouton à la noix en faisant carpette !
Le temps doit s'écouler trop lentement ! Ça n'est pas possible autrement…

Alors… Stop ! Play ! Stop ! Forward ! Stop ! Play ! Stop ! Back ! Stooooop ! Non pas çuilà ! Manquerait plus que ça marche… Un coup à se r'trouver quinze jours en arrière ! Bon, de toute façon, ya rien qui s'passe ?! Ça n'est donc pas un souci matériel… Ouf ! Manquerait plus que je perde la connexion…

Reste que c'est louche quand même… Déjà qu'en temps normal, c'est tous les jours pareils. Là, l'impression d'un confinement sans fin me gagne ! Elle commence même à me courir sur le haricot, cette impression.

Bon… Qu'st-ce que j'ai aujourd'hui ?

Un archéologue qui fait quoi ? Attend bonhomme, un n a s q n p d t s tiret 4 2 1, mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce truc, dis-moi ? Et tu as quoi ? Changer les quatre disques… Eh Bah ! Ne viens surtout pas me demander un conseil paske là… Pouyaya… Je vais savoir le démonter ton machin. Les cruciformes ça m'connait ! Mais le r'monter, ouh, va y avoir de la pièce en rab ! Crois-moi !

Remarque une fois bien désossé comme y faut…
Tu mettras plus d'un jour à le remonter ton bazar !
Ça pourra même rouler sur deux disques j'suis sûr !
Et hop cascade ! Rémi Julienne nous voilà !

Ah la la… Limiter la jactance… Regarder le dossier du siège… Rêver d'une pièce capitonnée…

Minute relaxation… On y retourne !

Demain…_


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> _Bon… Qu'st-ce que j'ai aujourd'hui ?
> 
> Un archéologue qui fait quoi ? Attend bonhomme, un n a s q n p d t s tiret 4 2 1, mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce truc, dis-moi ? Et tu as quoi ? Changer les quatre disques… Eh Bah ! Ne viens surtout pas me demander un conseil paske là… Pouyaya… Je vais savoir le démonter ton machin. Les cruciformes ça m'connait ! Mais le r'monter, ouh, va y avoir de la pièce en rab ! Crois-moi !
> 
> ...


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


>


----------



## aCLR (26 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 31
_
Je ne connaissais pas le "quick'n'dirty".
J'ai découvert ça aujourd'hui.

Ça se tient !

Bon…
Ça n'est ni propre ni net…
Faut pas rêver non plus !

Mais ça rapporte !

Et c'est bien là l'essentiel.

Tu gagnes ton temps.
Et ça te rapporte plus !

Mais comment se fait-il qu'une idée pareille ne m'est pas effleurée l'esprit ?!

Enfin bon, maintenant je sais !

Quick…
'n'…
Dirty !


Alors, qu'est qu'on a aujourd'hui ?

Shifty ?
Kézako ?
Y me faut la trad' !
Sournois !
Ça m'en bouche un coin !
Enfin, non, il est déjà pris par le quick'n'dirty !
Donc…
Sournois, ça m'en bouche deux coins !

Euh…

Comment puis-je boucher deux coins en même temps ?
Un, je vois bien !
Mais deux ?

Je ne suis pas d'humeur…

Le plus simple, c'est d'oublier la trad' et de rester dans mon coin bouché.
Inutile de faire un grand écart à la JCVD pour en boucher deux !
J'aurai tout le temps de le reboucher avec cette traduction…
Un autre soir de sérendipité dans la webzone.
Pis surtout !
Je suis pas "aware" à c't'heure !_


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Avril 2020)

Je ne sais pas ce que tu prends, mais je veux bien essayer...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2020)

Premier jour de pluie depuis pas mal de temps 
Du coup aujourd'hui , je vais classer mes CD 
Les numéroter et faire un fichier pour savoir a quoi correspond le numero 
Ce sera plus facile lors d'une recherche 
en plus ça va m'occuper , enfin j'espère


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Avril 2020)

_“quick'n'dirty"_


aCLR a dit:


> Mais comment se fait-il qu'une idée pareille ne m'est pas effleurée l'esprit ?!


Serait-ce l'oubli de l'auxiliaire avoir ?


----------



## boninmi (26 Avril 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Avril 2020)

On commence à se faire un peu chier, non ?
Je rêve d'un verre de Sancerre en terrasse.


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Avril 2020)

Mon Petit Robert ne connait pas la sérendipité.
J'en conclue qu'il est temps de le mettre à jour.

Je ne connaissais pas le quick'n'dirty, et pourtant j'en connais un wagon d'expressions pornos.
Wikipedia m'annonce que ça n'a rien à voir.
L'honneur est sauf.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Mon Petit Robert ne connait pas la sérendipité.
> J'en conclue qu'il est temps de le mettre à jour.
> 
> Je ne connaissais pas le quick'n'dirty, et pourtant j'en connais un wagon d'expressions pornos.
> ...







__





						Sérendipité | Académie française
					

Depuis une dizaine d’années, le nom sérendipité est entré dans l’usage en français. Il s’agit d’un emprunt de l’anglais serendipity, « don de faire par hasard des découvertes fructueuses », un mot créé par Horace Walpole et qu’il...




					www.academie-francaise.fr


----------



## patlek (26 Avril 2020)

J' ai l' impression d' avoir perdu un meu de muscle a ne pas bouger pendant un mois...

Il y a un mois, je soulevais 267 Kilos, en développé couché, tranquille....

Là, je ne soulève plus que 263 kilos....


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2020)

Vite fait avant de sortir Médor…


lamainfroide a dit:


> un wagon d'expressions pornos


Je ne prends jamais ce train-là pour vous passer dessus – avec mon fatras de glyphes !


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2020)

_— Médor ?!
— Whaouf !?
— On sort !_


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Avril 2020)

Sinon, c'est quand qu'on est libéré ?
Non parce que là je commence à SORTEZ MOI DE LÀ, BORDEL !!!!


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2020)

Journal de Bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 32
_
La scène d'aujourd'hui se passe dans un tube cathodique…

« ah mais non Monsieur ! Ça n'est pas possible ! Un tube cathodique ne contient que des électrons ! »

Mais c'est qu'il raison ! Donc je reprends…

La scène d'aujourd'hui défile sur la face extérieur d'un tube cathodique…

« Eh bah voilà ! Là c'est plus clair ! On n'est pas là à se questionner sur l'interprétation à donner au verbe passer pour comprendre cette accroche ! Mince… Ça n'est pourtant pas compliqué à comprendre ! »

Non, il a raison ! Donc, je reprends…

Dans la scène d'aujourd'hui, nous sommes assis en face d'un tube cathodique à contempler le spectacle diffusée…

« C'est mieux ! Mais il faut contextualiser un peu plus ! Le lecteur s'attend à voyager et s'évader de son quotidien ! Le captiver, ça demande du style. Des banalités telles que "la scène d'aujourd'hui se passe dans un tube cathodique" c'est bon pour le darkweb ! »

Oui, il a encore raison ! Donc, je reprends…

Aujourd'hui, alors que je voulais allumer la télévision, je ne trouvais plus ma zappette ! Je relèvais la tête et la patatra ! Le vieux téléviseur de Mamie avait remplacé mon beau plasma ! Dingue… J'étais pourtant sûr de l'avoir collé aux encombrants depuis des lustres ! Mais non, je ne sais par quel tour de magie…

« Non, "je ne sais par quel tour de magie", n'a rien à foutre ici ! Comment dire… »

Diantre ! Il a encore raison… Je reprends en sautant quelques lignes. Je le sentais bien çuilà !

Aujourd'hui, patacouffin, dingue… J'étais pourtant persuadé qu'il avait rejoint les encombrants depuis longtemps ! Mais non, il était revenu hanter mes nuits ! »

« "Hanter mes nuits" ? Ça parle donc d'un rêve ou d'un cauchemar ! Et c'est maintenant que je l'apprends !? Si l'information pertinence est cachée dans cette lalomanie, il est difficile de rester concentré aussi longtemps ! »

Eh bah vous savez quoi ! Cette petite voix m'énerve à me reprendre pour un oui ou pour un non. Je vais faire comme hier. Elle n'a pas pipé mot. Et c'est tant mieux ! Alors, je reprends…

Cauchemar !

La TSF diffusait Le divan !

Mais au lieu de Chapier…
C'était un binoclard de LCP !
Vous regardez LCP ?
C'est mieux qu'Arte !
Bref…

Le binoclard sur la chaise,
aCLR sur le divan…
Pas moyen de zapper !
Obligé de regarder !
Comme aspiré par l'écran…
Cadeau cathodique de Mamie !

Le binoclard, son calepin à la main
Me fait souffler dans le ballon.
Et me pose une question.
Est-ce de la bonne ?

Réveil qui sonne !


À part ça ? D'astreinte mais en repos !_


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Avril 2020)

On peut dire aux responsables de ce site qu'il serait temps d'aérer un peu aCLR ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2020)

Journal de bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes

Jour 33
_
Hug !

Chef oranges bleues content,
Modo orange bleue pas tapé,
Glyphes sans discontinuer,
"Users" pas offrir minois présent !

Modo orange bleue pas peu fier,
trouver parade pour se taire !
Gain de temps boulot assuré,
Chef oranges bleues rappeler !

Modo pas sûr ça fonctionner !
Mais pour sûr modo essayer !
Modo au calme maintenant !

Chef oranges bleues soulagé !
Modo orange bleue oisiveté !
Médor sortir truffe au vent !


What else ?_


----------



## shub22 (28 Avril 2020)

J'en profite pour lustrer chez moi, nettoyer briquer passer du vinaigre alcoolisé sur les casseroles et gratter frénétiquement, mon Mac a jamais été si propre il ne manque que la cire pour qu'il brille.
Je vais me faire engager comme bonne à tout faire, espagnole ou portugaise après le déconfinement
Ça va je me débrouille dans les 2 langues je peux faire illusion: provisoirement bien sûr si le fils ou la fille de famille n'est pas titulaire d'une maitrise ou d'un Capes dans une de ces 2 langues
Petite blague en passant: quel jour vend-on le plus de rasoirs au Portugal ?

réponse: la fête des Mères


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Avril 2020)

shub22 a dit:


> J'en profite pour lustrer chez moi, nettoyer briquer passer du vinaigre alcoolisé sur les casseroles et gratter frénétiquement, mon Mac a jamais été si propre il ne manque que la cire pour qu'il brille.
> Je vais me faire engager comme bonne à tout faire, espagnole ou portugaise après le déconfinement
> Ça va je me débrouille dans les 2 langues je peux faire illusion: provisoirement bien sûr si le fils ou la fille de famille n'est pas titulaire d'une maitrise ou d'un Capes dans une de ces 2 langues
> Petite blague en passant: quel jour vend-on le plus de rasoirs au Portugal ?
> ...




Et ton sens de l'humour, tu l'as aussi lustré, nettoyé, briqué, et passé au vinaigre alcoolisé?... 
Si "non", ce serait à envisager, à mon avis...

Et à part ça, ton confinement, il se passe bien?...


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2020)

_— To ti ta tou to ta ti tin tet teu… Tûuuuuuuuut… Tûuuuuuuuut… Tûuuuuuuuut… Cloac !
— Hum…
— Allo Anthony ?! C'est aCLR !? J'ai un truc super urgent à te dire !
— Sais-tu quelle heure il est… aCLR ?!?
— Oui, je sais !
— Et ?!
— Eh bah ! Il faut que je te dise un truc de toute urgence ! Je viens de tomber sur un post qui reprend mot pour mot la page 310 de almanach Vermot 2018 ! J'te jure ! J'ai vérifié tellement j'y croyais pas mais si ! Et tu sais combien mes p'tits gars détestent le vermot ! Tiens c'est comme la bouteille de vermouth qui prend la poussière à la…
— ET ?!
— Eh bah ! Je t'appelais pour savoir si, à tout hasard, tu n'pouvais pas me faire une attestation dérogatoire de tapuscrit pas piqué des hannetons ? Hein ? S'te plaît ?
— Une quoi ?!
— Une attestation dérogatoire de tapuscrit pour taper du glyphe sur l'almanach Vermot pardi ?! Rhôo, j'veux pas dire Anthony… Mais tu n'm'as pas l'air bien réveillé ! Hé hé hé…
— Heu… Rappelle-moi comment tu as eu ce numéro ?
— Bah c'est toi qui m'l'a donné !
— En es-tu sûr ?
— Attends que j'réfléchisse…
— Tûu tûu tûu tûu…
— Rhôo mince ! Ça a coupé ! Bon… Rappel numéro, to ti ta tou to ta ti tin tet teu… Tûuuuuuuuut… Tûuuuuuuuut… Tûuuuuuuuut… Cloac ! Vous êtes bien sur la messagerie d'Anthony. Vous pouvez laissez un message après le bip. Bîiiiiiip !
— Allo Anthony…
— Pour réécouter votre message taper 1 sinon merci de raccrocher…
— Mince ! Sa boîte est pleine ! Comment faire sans attestation ? Il me reste quoi ? L'averto, la suppression, le coupage de sifflet, le ban ou l'équarrissage ! Pas facile de choisir… Et si je jouais ça au dés ? Rhôo ça c'est une idée ! Hé hé hé… Alors 1 je fais sans, 2 averto, 3 pom sup, 4 pom Q, 5 maj pom Q et 6 sudo rm- chaiplukoi. Alors… Attention… __Je lance*…_

* SI toi aussi tu veux jouer aux dés avec moi, clique et partage ton résultat ^^


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Avril 2020)

Je crois qu'on l'a perdu...


----------



## Romuald (28 Avril 2020)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Avril 2020)

4 h 40, je me lève pour faire pipi.
Pendant ma miction, je me dis : à c't'heure y a sûrement aCLR qui écrit un truc barré...
Raté, c'était à 5 h 54


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Avril 2020)

Moi si je me lève à 4h40, la seule pensée que j'ai c'est d'essayer de ne pas me cogner dans les murs. Alors pensez à aCLR, malgré toute l'affection que je lui porte, c'est loin au dessus de mes moyens


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2020)

Vos messes basses m'ont réveillé !
Juré craché dans mon coude !


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Journal de Bord de l'agent d'armoiries macgéennes
> 
> Jour 32



aCLR a sorti médor mais a mal coché son attestation de pipi de canidé.

Surveillé depuis quelques temps par la maréchaussée rouennaise parce que quand il revenait de l'épanchement canin,
les agents entendaient une sorte de “gling gling“ émanant d'une poche en toile de jute que le toutou portait en bandoulière.
C'est en l'interpelant que les pompes à clous découvrirent dans la poche, une dizaine de bouteilles de Muscadet...
Bêtement aCLR a oublié de cocher la case Achats de première nécessité...
On comprend mieux sa littérature surprenante postée la nuit pendant que tout le monde dort.
Pour l'instant, il doit encore être au poste. Les policiers n'ont pas voulu le croire quand il leur a dit qu'il est modo sur MacGé, et qu'il essaye d'oublier tous ces posteurs irrépressibles car faute de tous les bannir, le Muscadet lui permet de dormir le jour et clavarder la nuit...

Rendez-nous aCLR


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Avril 2020)

pas mieux


----------



## shub22 (30 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et ton sens de l'humour, tu l'as aussi lustré, nettoyé, briqué, et passé au vinaigre alcoolisé?...
> Si "non", ce serait à envisager, à mon avis...
> 
> Et à part ça, ton confinement, il se passe bien?...


Ça va: comme toi t'as pas l'air spécialement très rigolo, encore que j'en sache rien peut-être un Groucho Marx se cache derrière ton pseudo on peut rêver en confinement,  je continue de le travailler


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2020)

shub22 a dit:


> Ça va: comme toi t'as pas l'air spécialement très rigolo, encore que j'en sache rien peut-être un Groucho Marx se cache derrière ton pseudo on peut rêver en confinement,  je continue de le travailler


Tu as un certain culot quand même !
Après que tu te soit plaint comme une vache malade (humour ... arf) dans le comptoir en suggérant une fermeture de fil, tu reviens ici avec une blague pourrie et dénigrante à la limite du respect de la charte du forum.
Comme disait Human Fly, tu as encore beaucoup de boulot à lustrer ton humour !


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2020)

Nan, mais avec un avatar de vache-qui-rit™, normal qu'il fasse des blagues niveau carambar©


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Nan, mais avec un avatar de vache-qui-rit™, normal qu'il fasse des blagues niveau carambar©


C'est pas un Jurassien ??


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Nan, mais avec un avatar de vache-qui-rit™, normal qu'il fasse des blagues niveau carambar©


Tout se barre en cacahuète.
On en est à se moquer de l'humour de la vache-qui-rit™ maintenant ?
Je vous prierai de la laisser tranquille, ça va lui faire tourner son lait et après mes triangles fromagers préférés n'auront plus le même goût.
Nan mais ô.


----------



## shub22 (30 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu as un certain culot quand même !
> Après que tu te soit plaint comme une vache malade (humour ... arf) dans le comptoir en suggérant une fermeture de fil, tu reviens ici avec une blague pourrie et dénigrante à la limite du respect de la charte du forum.
> Comme disait Human Fly, tu as encore beaucoup de boulot à lustrer ton humour !


change de pseudo je te l'ai déjà dit: une erreur de casting car Big Lebowski est un personnage fantasque drôle et un peu barré tout le contraire de toi, menaçant et aigri. Bon on va pas reperdre du temps avec des querelles stupides de potaches au piquet hein ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Avril 2020)

shub22 a dit:


> change de pseudo je te l'ai déjà dit: une erreur de casting car Big Lebowski est un personnage fantasque drôle et un peu barré tout le contraire de toi, menaçant et aigri. Bon on va pas reperdre du temps avec des querelles stupides de potaches au piquet hein ?




Tu veux donner des leçons d'humour à thebiglebowski ?
Il n'en a nul besoin, et tu serais ici le dernier à pouvoir lui donner des leçons. Dans ce domaine en particulier.


Mais puisque tu sembles aimer les histoires "drôles" et les devinettes, je vais justement te proposer une devinette.

C'est l'histoire d'une vache qui rit... Pas tant qu'elle le voudrait. Et qui, en plus, semble s'être gourée de forum.
Comment crois-tu que se termine l'histoire ?

Attention, il y a un piège dans la question.
Parce que plusieurs réponses sont possibles.
Je te laisse réfléchir posément à tout ça, et revenir ici écrire toi-même la fin de l'histoire... Ou pas.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu veux donner des leçons d'humour à thebiglebowski ?
> Il n'en a nul besoin, et tu serais ici le dernier à pouvoir lui donner des leçons. Dans ce domaine en particulier.
> 
> Mais puisque tu sembles aimer les histoires "drôles" et les devinettes, je vais justement te proposer une devinette.
> ...



Hihi !  

Je lui conseillerais surtout de changer l'âge qui figure sur son profil (63 ans).

En effet, si, selon ses propres dires il n'était pas né lors de la signature du traité de Maastricht en 1992, je ne vois pas comment il peut afficher 63 ans au compteur !

Mais, selon lui, chacun est libre d'afficher ce qu'il veut sur son profil ...

Petit mytho, va !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2020)

Moi, par exemple, tout le monde croit que j'ai 70 ans (oufti le vieux !   ) alors que j'en ai réellement 21 !
A ceux qui me diront : "gros mytho, c'est pas possible ... tu t'es inscrit en 2001 !" je répondrais que j'ai toujours été précoce ... très précoce même !  ...bon OK il y a des situations ou c'est un peu gênant ... ! 

Là-dessus, bon 1er mai à tous !


----------



## Lio70 (30 Avril 2020)

Le confinement se passe bien mais obligé de sortir récemment et d'interagir avec des humains pour faire monter les pneus d'été de ma bavaroise car un des pneus d'hiver s'était pris une vieille vis pourrie. En passant, le "run flat", ça aide beaucoup.

Lundi, je ferai des brochettes de lotte et de scampis à la portugaise, avec une petite sauce citronnée; j'en salive déjà. Une portion de vénus au beurre d'ail en entrée si j'en trouve.

Lundi, justement, ma femme retravaille; ça nous fera des vacances, à moi et notre fille. Ma femme vit très mal le confinement, elle est devenue agressive et tyrannique et nettoyait l'appartement presque chaque jour parce qu'elle n'avait rien d'autre à faire. Cette année, y'aura pas de vacances alors je lui refile le budget pour fleurir et meubler le balcon à sa guise. Notre fille et moi pouvons nous plonger sans problème toute une journée dans un bouquin ou un film. Cela me donne l'occasion de lire enfin le deuxième volume de la correspondance Morand-Chardonne acheté il y a deux ans. Et j'ai le temps de repenser à des films que j'aime mais dont je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion d'acheter le DVD. Aujourd'hui, commandé "Splendor" de Scola et "Inferno" d'Argento.


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Avril 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Le confinement se passe bien mais obligé de sortir récemment et d'interagir avec des humains pour faire monter les pneus d'été de ma bavaroise car un des pneus d'hiver s'était pris une vieille vis pourrie. En passant, le "run flat", ça aide beaucoup.
> 
> Lundi, je ferai des brochettes de lotte et de scampis à la portugaise, avec une petite sauce citronnée; j'en salive déjà. Une portion de vénus au beurre d'ail en entrée si j'en trouve.
> 
> Lundi, justement, ma femme retravaille; ça nous fera des vacances, à moi et notre fille. Ma femme vit très mal le confinement, elle est devenue agressive et tyrannique et nettoyait l'appartement presque chaque jour parce qu'elle n'avait rien d'autre à faire. Cette année, y'aura pas de vacances alors je lui refile le budget pour fleurir et meubler le balcon à sa guise. Notre fille et moi pouvons nous plonger sans problème toute une journée dans un bouquin ou un film. Cela me donne l'occasion de lire enfin le deuxième volume de la correspondance Morand-Chardonne acheté il y a deux ans. Et j'ai le temps de repenser à des films que j'aime mais dont je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion d'acheter le DVD. Aujourd'hui, commandé "Splendor" de Scola et "Inferno" d'Argento.



Si tu ne l'as encore jamais vu, Inferno est -avec Suspiria- l'un des meilleurs films de Dario Argento.


----------



## Lio70 (30 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Si tu ne l'as encore jamais vu, Inferno est -avec Suspiria- l'un des meilleurs films de Dario Argento.


Si, je les ai vus. J'adore l'ambiance et l'éclairage (des clair-obscurs en bleu et rouge, terrible!).
J'adore aussi "Phenomena".
"Ténèbres" n'est pas mal non plus. Les autres, bof.
J'aime aussi Woody Allen mais c'est un autre rayon .


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Avril 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Si, je les ai vus. J'adore l'ambiance et l'éclairage (des clair-obscurs en bleu et rouge, terrible!).
> J'adore aussi "Phenomena".
> "Ténèbres" n'est pas mal non plus. Les autres, bof.
> J'aime aussi Woody Allen mais c'est un autre rayon .



J'adore Phenomena, avec la sublime Jennifer Connelly. Et la musique géniale... 
Film très sous-estimé, à mon humble avis. 
Par contre, je n'aime pas Ténèbres. 

Quant à Woody Allen, j'ai longtemps adoré, mais je m'en suis laissé. 
À part quelques films que je revois quand même avec plaisir de temps en temps...


----------



## flotow (30 Avril 2020)

Ce qui le prochain qui va demander à supprimer son compte parce que gnagnagna sur le forum...


----------



## flotow (30 Avril 2020)

On va bientôt pouvoir retourner au zoo. C'est la fête !

Mais vivement que l'on puisse retourner dans la montagne...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Ce qui le prochain qui va demander à supprimer son compte parce que gnagnagna sur le forum...


Pas moi ! ... Ou du moins pas avant avoir eu une place de choix dans le thread post mortem de cet illustre forum !


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pas moi ! ... Ou du moins pas avant avoir eu une place de choix dans le thread post mortem de cet illustre forum !



 Pareil.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2020)

@*Lio70*

Bon , pas de voyage pour moi en Pologne pour le mois de Mai  .Par contre ce confinement m'a rendu encore plus complice avec ma femme.
Que du bonheur


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , pas de voyage pour moi en Pologne pour le mois de Mai .Par contre ce confinement m'a rendu encore plus complice avec ma femme.


Vous avez occis les gosses et enterrés dans les bois ?


----------



## Gwen (30 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Vous avez occis les gosses et enterrés dans les bois ?


Dans les géraniums sur le balcon, il ne faut pas aller dans les bois en ce moment.


----------



## peyret (30 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Vous avez occis les gosses et enterrés dans les bois ?



...*.jura39* les a peut-être confinés dans le congel (en tassant un peu)...


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Mai 2020)

J'ai exhumé mon vieux Minolta argentique pour montrer à la gosse ce que c'était un appareil photo d'avant les ordinateurs (il y a bien 15 ans que n'avais pas manipulé la bête, j'ai honte). Je suis aller acheter des piles (c'était ma sortie "courses" aujourd'hui), et oui il faut deux piles boutons pour faire fonctionner le spotmètre intégré et les infos temps de pose dans le viseur, et il est reparti sur des chapeaux de roues.
La gamine pense que c'est la loose qu'on ne puisse pas voir les photos de suite (ça date des cavernes ou quoi ? m'a-t-elle demandé).
Alors, non, c'est pas la loose ma chérie, ça fait partie aussi de la beauté de la chose. Découvrir les photos après (et quelques fois s'apercevoir qu'on a fait le mauvais choix de prise de vue ou de réglage).
M'enfin, t'as l'impression d'être un vieillard quand t'expliques ce genre de chose à quelqu'un qui mitraille n'importe quoi n'importe où et n'importe quand avec son téléphone.
J'ai retrouvé aussi mon flash externe (qu'il a fallu que je nettoie parce qu'un abruti avait laissé des piles dedans).
Je l'ai foutu sur le porte griffe de mon dernier numérique, il n'a pas voulu fonctionner.
Normal quand tu sais que depuis un certain temps (et un temps certain), je ne pouvais faire que des photos sans flash avec mon numérique (logo flash barré).
Le menu de réglage du flash étant d'ailleurs grisé sans que je puisse y faire quoi que ce soit.
J'ai bien dû passer 2 plombes dans les réglages et le mode d'emploi de ce satané numérique.
Et je l'annonce fièrement, j'ai trouvé.
Un fonction totalement obscure était activée, inhibant de fait l'utilisation du flash et les réglages.
Inutile de dire, que j'ai pu également faire fonctionner mon flash externe.
Alors, est-ce que mon confinement se passe bien ?
Oui mec.
Je viens de régler un problème.
Ça peut vous paraitre une petite victoire anodine, mais moi j'étais prêt à sabrer le champagne.
Faut avouer que ça a été une sacré journée.
J'ai trouvé de la farine de sarrasin en faisant les courses. Si c'est pas du bol, ça.
Voyez un peu où j'en suis ?
Un rien me contente.
J'ai deux bras. Ouaiiiiiiis !!!!
J'ai deux jambes. Ouaiiiiiiis !!!
Y a 2000 mecs à l'intérieur de moi qui font la Ola dans ce genre de situation.
Putain, ma vie est pitoyable.


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'ai exhumé mon vieux Minolta argentique pour montrer à la gosse ce que c'était un appareil photo d'avant les ordinateurs (il y a bien 15 ans que n'avais pas manipulé la bête, j'ai honte). Je suis aller acheter des piles (c'était ma sortie "courses" aujourd'hui), et oui il faut deux piles boutons pour faire fonctionner le spotmètre intégré et les infos temps de pose dans le viseur, et il est reparti sur des chapeaux de roues.
> La gamine pense que c'est la loose qu'on ne puisse pas voir les photos de suite (ça date des cavernes ou quoi ? m'a-t-elle demandé).
> Alors, non, c'est pas la loose ma chérie, ça fait partie aussi de la beauté de la chose. Découvrir les photos après (et quelques fois s'apercevoir qu'on a fait le mauvais choix de prise de vue ou de réglage).
> M'enfin, t'as l'impression d'être un vieillard quand t'expliques ce genre de chose à quelqu'un qui mitraille n'importe quoi n'importe où et n'importe quand avec son téléphone.
> ...



Tout ça me semble loin d'être pitoyable.


----------



## Lio70 (1 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pas moi ! ... Ou du moins pas avant avoir eu une place de choix dans le thread post mortem de cet illustre forum !


Pareil pour moi.
Via le club MacG, on devrait pouvoir faire cela comme on achète une concession dans un cimetière.


----------



## Lio70 (1 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'ai exhumé mon vieux Minolta argentique  (...) il y a bien 15 ans que n'avais pas manipulé la bête (...) Putain, ma vie est pitoyable.


Et bien, je suis fier que ma vie soit aussi pitoyable que la tienne mais l'exhumation de mon Minolta XG-2 date d'il y a un an, après plus de vingt ans d'inutilisation. Même problème avec le flash mais le mien est définitivement hors d'usage, poubelle! Pour l'occasion, j'avais pris du noir et blanc (Ilford, car le marchand n'avait rien d'autre; j'aurais préféré du Tri-X car j'aime un n&b dur). J'ai vidé le film en allant faire une promenade dans les bois avec ma femme.
Un peu plus tard, retour en Belgique où j'ai réessayé la couleur avec du Fuji Sensia. J'adore les couleurs crémeuses de cette émulsion, surtout en lumière artificielle. Ils ne font plus de Velvia, dommage pour les diapos. J'avais ressorti le projecteur pour me repasser des trucs faits il y a presque trente ans en les projetant sur le mur du salon. Commentaire amusé de notre fille: "on a une antiquité à la maison" et de demander si elle peut brancher son laptop dessus pour projeter Netflix (et oui, on se moque de l'antiquité mais en attendant, l'image ultra-lumineuse et ultra-nette de 3x2 m sur le mur, ça l'a quand même bien bluffée). 
Je sens que je vais m'amuser cet été avec mes filtres Cokin (non, les jeunes, c'est pas ce que vous croyez, ça ne s'écrit pas de la même manière), en particulier le polariseur qui donne des effets terribles en fonction de l'angle du soleil.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2020)

C'est fou ce qu'on a eu les mêmes idées ...
En début de semaine j'ai ressorti mon Konica Hexar et mon Nikon ft2 ... grosse surprise avec le ft2 ... j'enlève l'objectif pour vérifier l'intérieur, j'arme le déclencheur et puis je déclenche ... et la protection en mousse du repose-miroir tombe littéralement en poussières ... pouf pouf !   ... tel un petit nuage de souvenirs qui se fait la malle après 30 années de confinement ...


----------



## Romuald (1 Mai 2020)

Vous me donnez presque envie de ressortir mon X700.
Par contre le flash, je l'ai essayé sur mon DSLR, marche pô. Peut-être que le sabot Minolta n'est pas compatible avec la griffe Nikon. Ou peut-être qu'il n'a pas supporté le confinement de 20 ans.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Vous avez occis les gosses et enterrés dans les bois ?


Des gosses de plus de 40 Ans , il y a longtemps que c'est nous qu'ils veulent enterrer dans les bois


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est fou ce qu'on a eu les mêmes idées ...
> En début de semaine j'ai ressorti mon Konica Hexar et mon Nikon ft2 ... grosse surprise avec le ft2 ... j'enlève l'objectif pour vérifier l'intérieur, j'arme le déclencheur et puis je déclenche ... et la protection en mousse du repose-miroir tombe littéralement en poussières ... pouf pouf !   ... tel un petit nuage de souvenirs qui se fait la malle après 30 années de confinement ...


Je viens de remettre la main sur un vieux Kodak pocket Adventix  qui faisait des photos panoramiques. Je savais mème pas que j'avais cela , enfin c'est pas a moi .Je vais me renseigner


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mai 2020)

Mon Olympus OM2-SP est mort il y a bien 20 ans, mais j'ai encore le 50 mm Zuiko qui ouvre à 1-1/8



lamainfroide a dit:


> Découvrir les photos après (et quelques fois s'apercevoir qu'on a fait le mauvais choix de prise de vue ou de réglage).



Je repense aux leçons de *Romuald *en fait la n°0, j'y repensai en faisant la vaisselle... 
Leçon n°0 : Ce n'est pas le sujet de ta photo qui dans ta tête te parait digne de paraître en photo.
Ce qui suit est une pure philosophie de l'argentique, des pelloches 24 ou 36 poses et même les 72 au support extra fin, bref des prises de vues qui coûtent, (merci le numérique).
Je reviens à la leçon n°0.
Avant de déclencher, la photo tu l'as déjà dans la tête.
Quand tu déclenches, tu sais immédiatement si la photo sera réussie ou pas.
Mais c'est une sensation qu'on n'a pas toujours.
Quand on l'a, garanti, devant l'agrandisseur, devant la cuve de révélateur, on sait que la photo sera bonne parce qu'on l'a senti en déclenchant.
Ceux qui ont eu l'occasion de voir mes photos N&B postées ici et là sauront qu'elles sont issues de mes trois Olympus successifs : OM10, OM2-N et OM2-SP
Tous morts   au champ d'honneur de la photographie.* *


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2020)

Que de nostalgie et de magnifiques souvenirs émanent de tous ces appareils avec lesquels il fallait "prendre le temps" avant de visionner nos "oeuvres" - Il fallait être patient et apprendre un peu de technique (relation entre vitesse et ouverture, profondeur de champ, bokeh etc...) - maintenant, tu prends une rafale de 10 photos en mode auto/décalage en te disant que parmi les 10 il va bien en avoir une de bonne ! 
Je ne dis pas que c'était mieux avant, mais c'était une autre approche - maintenant c'est le règne du "tout, tout de suite"
Je ne crache pas sur l'évolution de la technique - d'ailleurs, mon rêve est de pouvoir m'offrir un jour un Leica Q2 - mais c'est mal barré pour l'instant !


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> d'ailleurs, mon rêve est de pouvoir m'offrir un jour un Leica Q2 - mais c'est mal barré pour l'instant !


ouvre une baraque a frite ou un élevage de chat...


----------



## Lio70 (1 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je déclenche ... et la protection en mousse du repose-miroir tombe littéralement en poussières


Chez moi, il n'est pas tombé en poussières mais il s'affaisse. Il est visible dans le viseur, mais heureusement pas sur les photos.


----------



## baron (1 Mai 2020)

flotow a dit:


> ouvre une baraque a frite […]


C'est la meilleure saison pour en faire des fraîches, et les producteurs de patates en ont à revendre ! (Les acheteurs leur en proposent à peine 15€/tonne…)

Hier soir, on a fait deux bons kilos de bintjes, avec des sauces maison.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2020)

flotow a dit:


> ouvre une baraque a frite ou un élevage de chat...


J'en ai déjà 3 (plus le mien) que je nourris tous les jours et qui squattent ma cabane de jardin - ils sont tout dépenaillés mais tellement affectueux ! Purée, c'est grave, je deviens complètement gaga avec les poilus !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2020)

baron a dit:


> C'est la meilleure saison pour en faire des fraîches, et les producteurs de patates en ont à revendre ! (Les acheteurs leur en proposent à peine 15€/tonne…)
> 
> Hier soir, on a fait deux bons kilos de bintjes, avec des sauces maison.



...ça y est ! J'ai bavé ! ...


----------



## Lio70 (1 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*Lio70*Bon , pas de voyage pour moi en Pologne pour le mois de Mai .Par contre ce confinement m'a rendu encore plus complice avec ma femme. Que du bonheur


Ce n'est que partie remise, et tu y gagnes manifestement au change


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2020)

baron a dit:


> C'est la meilleure saison pour en faire des fraîches, et les producteurs de patates en ont à revendre ! (Les acheteurs leur en proposent à peine 15€/tonne…)
> 
> Hier soir, on a fait deux bons kilos de bintjes, avec des sauces maison.


Envoie les recettes !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Ce n'est que partie remise, et tu y gagnes manifestement au change


Oui en effet , et je prendrais plus de temps pour passer te voir , ce que je n'avais pas prévu lors de ce voyage en Mai


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'en ai déjà 3 (plus le mien) que je nourris tous les jours et qui squattent ma cabane de jardin - ils sont tout dépenaillés mais tellement affectueux ! Purée, c'est grave, je deviens complètement gaga avec les poilus !


J'aimais bien Swiffer


----------



## shub22 (1 Mai 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu veux donner des leçons d'humour à thebiglebowski ?
> Il n'en a nul besoin, et tu serais ici le dernier à pouvoir lui donner des leçons. Dans ce domaine en particulier.
> 
> 
> ...


des menaces? Vous êtes modérateur ? J'ai pas vu votre nom dans la liste
Laissez tomber

"L'agresse en ma faveur est trop inquiétée" je te laisse deviner l'auteur et le titre de l'œuvre


----------



## baron (1 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...ça y est ! J'ai bavé ! ...


Tu bleffes ou tu glettes ?



flotow a dit:


> Envoie les recettes !


*Frites* :
Éplucher de belles et grosses pommes de terre de l'an dernier, tailler au petit couteau bien affuté et mettre à tremper une heure ou deux dans de l'eau froide.
Sécher soigneusement dans un bon essuie de vaisselle (torchon pour les Français).
Cuire une première fois dans un grand bain de blanc de bœuf à 140 °C, jusqu'à ce que la chair soit assez tendre. Laisser reposer.
En dernière minute, repasser une 2e fois à 180 °C pour les rendre croustillantes.
Bien égoutter, verser dans un plat garni de papier absorbant et saler prudemment.

*Sauce andalouse* : Ail, oignons et poivrons rouges fondus lentement à l'huile d'olive, déglacer au xérès et passer au tamis. Incorporer à de la mayonnaise. Ajouter un peu de concentré de tomates. Sucrer légèrement et relever d'un trait de tabasco.

*Sauce maison* : Mixer ensemble du picallili et de la mayonnaise, passer au chinois, relever d'un doigt de pékèt (genièvre). 
(On peut aussi juste tout mélanger et laisser les morceaux.)

La vraie *béarnaise* a plus encore ma préférence, mais c'est plus d'ouvrage…
Pour une version froide, on peut préparer une « gastrique » pour béarnaise (échalotes, estragon, cerfeuil et poivre en mignonnette + vin blanc et vinaigre d'estragon ; réduire presque à sec ; passer au chinois) qu'on ajoutera simplement à une mayonnaise avec quelques feuilles fraîches d'estragon finement hachées.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2020)

baron a dit:


> Tu bleffes ou tu glettes ?
> 
> *Frites* :
> Éplucher de belles et grosses pommes de terre de l'an dernier, tailler au petit couteau bien affuté et mettre à tremper dans de l'eau froide une heure ou deux.
> ...



Je bleffe ...   ... Mais par chez nous on dit aussi : je béfelle ! (influence chti !)

Ta façon de faire les frites est un "must" ... J'en déduis que tu ne peux être que belge !  (et LLN, je connais bien !)


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2020)

Ca donne faim vos frites 
hummm 
@*baron*
félicitation pour la recette


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mai 2020)

baron a dit:


> Cuire une première fois dans un grand bain de blanc de bœuf à 140 °C, jusqu'à ce que la chair soit assez tendre. Laisser reposer.
> En dernière minute, repasser une 2e fois à 180 °C pour les rendre croustillantes.


Ma recette chti c'est 3 cuissons : 150°C, puis 170°C et enfin moins d'une minute à 190°C. Dans du blanc de boeuf, bien évidemment


----------



## baron (1 Mai 2020)

Trois cuissons, ça c'est du raffinement ! Ça ajoute vraiment quelque chose ? 

(Chez nous, la 2e cuisson va aussi assez vite. En même temps, comme on fait ça dans une bassine en fonte, il n'y a pas de thermostat…)


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mai 2020)

shub22 a dit:


> des menaces? Vous êtes modérateur ? J'ai pas vu votre nom dans la liste
> Laissez tomber
> 
> "L'agresse en ma faveur est trop inquiétée" je te laisse deviner l'auteur et le titre de l'œuvre



J'essayais de te faire entrevoir une porte de sortie à ta situation bien périlleuse ici...

Je reformule: si vraiment tu veux t'intégrer ici, il va te falloir réfléchir et tout revoir de A à Z. En commençant par ton "sens de l'humour". Mais pas que... Cette agressivité à l'égard de personnes que tu ne connais pas et qui, au départ, n'avaient pas de raisons de t'être hostiles ne te mènera nulle part.

Pour ma part, je laisse tomber.

Tu fais tout pour prendre des coups.
Je pense que tu vas être servi.


----------



## Lio70 (1 Mai 2020)

baron a dit:


> Sécher soigneusement dans un bon essuie de vaisselle (torchon pour les Français).
> Cuire une première fois dans un grand bain de blanc de bœuf


En Belgique aussi on dit torchon, en tout cas à Liège.
Ta recette est la bonne, mais je préfère l'huile végétale au blanc de boeuf qui a un arrière-goût écoeurant. Simple question de préférence. Mes préférées sont celles faites à l'huile d'arachide mais c'est du luxe.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'essayais de te faire entrevoir une porte de sortie à ta situation bien périlleuse ici...
> 
> Je reformule: si vraiment tu veux t'intégrer ici, il va te falloir réfléchir et tout revoir de A à Z. En commençant par ton "sens de l'humour". Mais pas que... Cette agressivité à l'égard de personnes que tu ne connais pas et qui, au départ, n'avaient pas de raisons de t'être hostiles ne te mènera nulle part.
> 
> ...



Ouais ! et il va apprendre ce que c'est que "l'agresse" ...   ... qui en fait, est véritablement "La Grèce" dans Andromaque de Racine ... (aucun mérite, j'ai googlé !).

Mais moi aussi, j'arrête !


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mai 2020)

baron a dit:


> Trois cuissons, ça c'est du raffinement ! Ça ajoute vraiment quelque chose ?


Psychologiquement ? Oui, c'est un apport énorme… Gustativement, j'en suis moins sûr


----------



## Lio70 (1 Mai 2020)

Formidable! L'Herne réimprime ses anciens cahiers à la demande. Je cherchais le "Cahier de l'Herne" consacré à Gombrowicz depuis deux ans. C'est un des meilleurs cahiers, sous la direction de Dominique de Roux qui connaissait Gombrowicz personnellement. Introuvable aujourd'hui en édition imprimée, uniquement en format électronique. Mais je visite leur site par curiosité et je vois qu'ils l'impriment à la demande. Et hop, commandé, payé, maintenant deux à trois semaines de délai...


----------



## patlek (4 Mai 2020)

mmmrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...

J' ai des envies de pogoter, moi... quand on va  me relacher le 11 MAI, *ÇA VA CHIER GRAVE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mai 2020)

patlek a dit:


> ÇA VA CHIER GRAVE!


Fait gaffe quand même à n'éclabousser personne, manquerait plus que tu sèmes la malaria...


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mai 2020)

En fait je voulais dire le choléra, mais la malaria ça va aussi...


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> En fait je voulais dire le choléra, mais la malaria ça va aussi...


À partir du moment où c'est contagieux, on n'est plus regardant.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mai 2020)

En direct
Je sors sur la dune derrière chez moi
Au loin dans l'eau, j'aperçois deux points noirs
Je redescends chercher mes jumelles
Ouais, deux surfeurs
Trois minutes après, ça rate pas, la police municipale arrive
Une courte session pour 135 €, c'est cher
En plus, les vagues étaient minables


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Mai 2020)

Depuis pas mal de temps mon magasin de bricolage propose l'enlèvement de marchandise façon drive.
Puisque j'avais besoin de quelque chose, j'ai passé commande.
Bon, ça fonctionne bizarrement.
Le truc est censé te proposer un créneau d'enlèvement, mais, va comprendre (sans doute que le logiciel qui gère ça n'a pas la visibilité sur plusieurs jours), j'ai toujours une fin de non recevoir du genre "il n'y a pas de créneau disponible" et impossible de choisir une livraison à domicile.
Or, je me suis rendu compte qu'en fait le magasin était ouvert.
Vas-y, que je me suis dit, ça sera toujours plus rapide.
Le parking : noir de bagnoles.
Et, au moins, 200 personnes en file indienne attendant de pouvoir entrer dans le magasin.
Est-ce la perspective d'être massé au milieu d'autant de personnes à la fois ou l'estimation à la louche du temps d'attente (dans le meilleur des cas chacun attendant une minute avant de pouvoir entrer) ?
Je suis reparti.
Entre temps, j'ai décroché un créneau d'enlèvement : vendredi à 11h00.
Avec, en prime, une bonne excuse.
Non chérie, c'est pas moi qui traine pour bricoler, c'est le magasin qui me fait perdre du temps.
Héhé.


----------



## patlek (5 Mai 2020)

Si il y en a qui cherche du tissu pour bricoler des masques; je vends mes vieux slips*. 30 euros le vieux slip plus 10 euros de frais d'envoi.

* Pure qualité!! Le coronavirus, mème pas il essayera de passer au travers!!


----------



## patlek (5 Mai 2020)

Et je fais une promo en plus!!

Pour 3 vieux slips achetés, une vieille chaussette offerte!!

C' est royal!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Mai 2020)

Ca a pas l'air de marcher ta promo...


----------



## patlek (5 Mai 2020)

C' est le p'tit bizness... çà eut payé...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Mai 2020)

Va falloir plus qu'un slip sale pour exciter les foules


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2020)

...ça y est ! Les kassos se déconfinent !  

Un pavé, non dans la mare, mais dans le pare-brise d'un bus


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...ça y est ! Les kassos se déconfinent !
> 
> Un pavé, non dans la mare, mais dans le pare-brise d'un bus


Quelle triste scène 
Hélas , la vie reprend son  cours


----------



## ibabar (6 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Depuis pas mal de temps mon magasin de bricolage propose l'enlèvement de marchandise façon drive.
> (...)
> Or, je me suis rendu compte qu'en fait le magasin était ouvert.
> Vas-y, que je me suis dit, ça sera toujours plus rapide.
> ...


J'y suis passé samedi: même constat, parking noir de monde (pire que hors-confinement). Je me barre, mettant ça sur le compte du samedi + Pont... mais n'arrivant pas comme toi à commander sur le Drive (il me manquait un outil spécifique qui me bloque dans mon chantier, ainsi que des sacs à déchets verts), j'ai retenté ma chance lundi... toujours aussi noir de monde.







Et finalement, c'était très bien organisé:
_ les gens étaient respectueux des distances (les chariots aident !), c'est le vigile qui gère le flux (j'ai patienté environ 30' pour environ 40 clients devant moi dans la file)
_ gel obligatoire à l'entrée (avec un distributeur avec pédale à pied)
_ magasin balisé pour organiser un flux à un sens (un peu comme chez IKEA dont c'est le concept), et peu de monde dans le magasin, et peu de croisements dans les allées
_ aucun vendeur, mais possibilité d'appeler un téléphone (depuis son iPhone, pas depuis un poste fixe) pour être guidé si on ne trouve pas un article (bien entendu pas de SAV/ retours marchandises/ découpe bois)
_ flux de caisses par lignes (j'ai attendu 1/4h), caissiers masqués et gantés, avec grand plexi, gel à nouveau à dispo avant le passage en caisse, et paiement obligatoire par CB (même si un vieux râlait avec ses espèces, alors que cette règle était clairement affichée au début de la queue et à l'entrée du magasin...), et ô surprise Apple Pay (marche au-delà de 30€) alors que les TPE de cette succursale (pas des 2 autres dans mon agglomération) ne l'acceptaient pas auparavant
_ ce qui est pénible, c’est de voir ceux qui sont venus en touristes... et qui ressortent sans rien acheter (ce type de sortie n’a même pas été prévue... ils ont pensé au gel mais pas qu’il y aurait de simples cons-o-mateurs...)


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Mai 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> J'y suis passé samedi: même constat, parking noir de monde (pire que hors-confinement). Je me barre, mettant ça sur le compte du samedi + Pont... mais n'arrivant pas comme toi à commander sur le Drive (il me manquait un outil spécifique qui me bloque dans mon chantier, ainsi que des sacs à déchets verts), j'ai retenté ma chance lundi... toujours aussi noir de monde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reportage précis, bravo.
Je dirais ce qu'il en est du drive (où j'ai intérêt à ne pas être en retard - j'ai été prévenu "tout retard entraine un autre créneau, un autre jour", pas de rattrapage).


----------



## ibabar (6 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je dirais ce qu'il en est du drive


Je veux bien (enfin j'imagine que c'est la même enseigne ?) parce que la procédure me paraissait assez absconse: je n'ai pas trop vu où ni à qui se signaler et les places sur le parking ne sont pas numérotées !


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Mai 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Je veux bien (enfin j'imagine que c'est la même enseigne ?) parce que la procédure me paraissait assez absconse: je n'ai pas trop vu où ni à qui se signaler et les places sur le parking ne sont pas numérotées !


Oui, même enseigne (ils sont partout !!!).
J'ai reçu hier un mail de rappel pour mon rendez-vous enlèvement.
La procédure d'approche y est, soi-disant, explicitée à grand renfort de pièces jointes que je n'ai jamais réussi à ouvrir.
Mais, bref, le rendez-vous est là.
Je me suis donc rendu sur place.
À l'entrée du parking, un panneau de fortune (on fait avec ce qu'on peut, mais on fait - c'est une bonne chose) indique les directions :
ici l'enlèvement et là le parking pour le magasin.
Un employé est là pour recevoir les clients, vérifier le rendez-vous et le numéro de commande.
Il indique le numéro de commande par walkie-talkie aux "livreurs" (qui ont la chance, eux, d'être à l'abri du soleil ou de la pluie à l'entrée du hangar - je tiens ça du sympathique personnage qui m'a accueilli, il trouve le temps long, je le comprends).
Le livreur arrive avec un panier contenant la commande qu'il laisse à côté de la voiture, et il repart aussi sec.
Pas de contact, tout le monde est masqué et ganté.
Je n'aurais pas été à moins de 2 mètres de chacun.
Même si nous avons réussi à échanger quelques phrases. On n'est pas des sauvages, tout de même.
Cela m'aura pris 15 minutes, en comptant les 8 minutes d'avance sur l'horaire (pour ne pas rater le rendez-vous) que j'ai passées en embuscade.

Le seul bémol dans tout ça reste que :

il m'a fallu 4 jours depuis le site pour décrocher un créneau d'enlèvement (en revenant sans cesse pour valider le panier). La prise de commande est assez basique, s'il n'y a pas de créneau à court terme, il faut recommencer la commande (procédure facilité par le fait que le panier reste en mémoire).
il faut, comme tout achat sur le net, savoir ce qu'on veut. Mais aussi que cela soit disponible dans le magasin (aies-je cru comprendre).

Et pendant ce temps-là, il y avait encore un file d'attente à l'entrée du magasin.
Je dirais 150 personnes, à la louche, alors qu'il n'était que 11:00.

Je m'en serais presque voulu d'être un privilégié.
Nan, je déconne.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2020)

Au secours !

P.... de confinement ! J'avais remarqué que j'avais des hordes de fourmis sur ma terrasse et je me suis surpris à les filmer pour voir s'il y avait une certaine logique dans leurs déplacements !  

Pour info, c'est non ! ces abruties n'ont aucune logique (je mets "ies" à abruties car on dit une fourmi ... mais je ne suis pas certain que ça n'était que des femelles)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2020)

... ça me fait penser à une fille avec laquelle j'ai travaillé pendant quelques années.
C'était une flamande et un jour elle se met à hurler dans le bureau : "Il y a un souris juste dans le coin !" - sur ce, je lui réponds : "c'est une souris et pas un souris !" - et elle de me répondre : "T'as un bonne vue toi !" ...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2020)

Est ce la fin du confinement ?


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> s'il y avait une certaine logique dans leurs déplacements !


Il y en a une mais ce n'est pas la tienne 



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> mais je ne suis pas certain que ça n'était que des femelles


Celles que tu vois sont asexuées, des ouvrières par convention mais pas de zizi ni de foufoune...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Celles que tu vois sont asexuées, des ouvrières par convention mais pas de zizi ni de foufoune...



Les pauvres !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2020)

@*thebiglebowsky *

Tu film les fourmis ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*thebiglebowsky *
> 
> Tu film les fourmis ?


Tant que c'est en 3D...


----------



## patlek (9 Mai 2020)

WWWAAAA... LUNDI... LA LIBERTAD!!!


----------



## Romuald (9 Mai 2020)

patlek a dit:


> WWWAAAA... LUNDI... LA LIBERTAD!!!


Lundi, je ne bouge pas de chez moi. Ca va trop être le bUrdel.


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mai 2020)

I


patlek a dit:


> WWWAAAA... LUNDI... LA LIBERTAD!!!



Lundi, on aura même le droit de partir à la chasse aux dinosaures fous ?...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*thebiglebowsky *
> 
> Tu film les fourmis ?



Bin ouais ! C'était ça ou les spotcher avec un ballon de basket ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Mai 2020)

Lundi, on va tous se ruer chez le coiffeur


----------



## patlek (9 Mai 2020)

Mais non, Lundi, on serat tous dehors, dans les rues, hagards, désorientés, titubant, il y en aurat meme à quatres parres, par terre, ils auront oubliés comment on marche, et peut etre meme quelques cas plus grave, qui sortiront de chez eux en rampant!!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Mai 2020)

La coiffeuse de mon village, elle les attend ses client(e)s



​


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Lundi, on va tous se ruer chez le coiffeur


C'est fermé le coiffeur le Lundi


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est fermé le coiffeur le Lundi


Chez toi


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Chez toi


Oui toutes les boutiques sont fermées le lundi sauf l'alimentation et les grandes surfaces .Je ne pense pas que le Jura soit un cas isolé , car dans les départements voisins c'est la mème chose .


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Mai 2020)

Oui mais c'est du libéral qui crève la dalle, alors ouvrir lundi ne concerne pas forcément les employés


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> I
> 
> 
> Lundi, on aura même le droit de partir à la chasse aux dinosaures fous ?...


C'est un risque


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Mai 2020)

Bon ben lundi il pleut chez moi.
Je n'avais déjà pas envie de sortir, mais là c'est le pompon.
Je propose qu'on reporte la fiesta des cons, finement.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2020)

Ce matin, je me suis levé avec l'impression que la journée sera mauvaise ...  

Alors, pour me réconforter, je pense aux papillons et particulièrement aux éphémères qui ne vivent que 24 H maxi - imaginons qu'un éphémère passe une journée pourrie ... c'est qu'il n'a vraiment pas de chance le pauvre !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ce matin, je me suis levé avec l'impression que la journée sera mauvaise ...
> 
> Alors, pour me réconforter, je pense aux papillons et particulièrement aux éphémères qui ne vivent que 24 H maxi - imaginons qu'un éphémère passe une journée pourrie ... c'est qu'il n'a vraiment pas de chance le pauvre !


@*thebiglebowsky*.
Comment veux tu que le papillon sache que c'est une journée pourrie , puisque ce sera sa seule et unique journée.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*thebiglebowsky*.
> Comment veux tu que le papillon sache que c'est une journée pourrie , puisque ce sera sa seule et unique journée.


Pas de grand matin, Juju ... Pas de questions existentielles avant 14 H ! Merci !


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mai 2020)

C'est dimanche. J'me taperais bien une bière...


----------



## Neyres (10 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est dimanche. J'me taperais bien une bière...


Deux ...


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mai 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Deux ...


Non. Une suffira.

Je vais me préserver pour un whisky ce soir.


----------



## Neyres (10 Mai 2020)

Ok ..
Le premier jour du confinement , le 13 mars, 6 chatons sont venus au monde ....
Le 10 mai , dernier jour du confinement "strict" , mon épouse est revenue à la maison avec deux poules ( oui oui avec des plumes, les cris, et tout et tout ) ...
Je crains plus que tout la deuxième vague


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mai 2020)

Bah! Les poules ça se mange. Les chats aussi mais c'est moins courant, et puis ils sont un peu jeunes.

C'est bien une petite femme qui fait les courses.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2020)

Je suis occupé de re-visionner toutes les vidéos de "paroles de chat" sur YT ... J'adore ! 
Pour les amateurs de poilus, je poste un petit exemple :


----------



## Lio70 (10 Mai 2020)

En Pologne, ça commence à déconfiner. Hier, avec mon épouse, on est allé s'aérer dans les Tatras (petite marche de 5h en montagne, au lac Morskie Oko). Certains portaient leur masque dans les endroits où la densité de promeneurs était plus importante (nous, par exemple); d'autres avaient l'air de s'en foutre. Mais ce fut une belle journée.


----------



## patlek (10 Mai 2020)

Moi, j' ai hate de reconduire...


----------



## patlek (10 Mai 2020)

C' est un complot!!! C' est pas possible autrement!!!

J' avais pas le droit de sortir, 2 mois durand, et il faisait beau!!!

J' ai le droit de sortir demain, Lundi... et voilà:









						Pluies intenses, neige et orages forts... Le temps sera très agité ce lundi
					

L’ensemble du pays sera arrosé de pluies parfois intenses, et des orages sont également attendus




					www.20minutes.fr
				




C' est un complot, c' est pas possible autrement, çà peut pas etre du hasard!  on veut me retenir prisonnier!!! c' est une conspiration mondiale *contre moi !!!*


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Mai 2020)

patlek a dit:


> C' est un complot, c' est pas possible autrement, çà peut pas etre du hasard!  on veut me retenir prisonnier!!! c' est une conspiration mondiale *contre moi !!!*


Non, pas mondiale, chinoise.
Trump l'a dit : "J'ai des preuves que ce virus a été inventé par les chinois pour infecter patlek. Mais avant qu'ils ne trouvent son adresse, le virus a fuité. Et maintenant, on est tous dans la merde. L'OMS était au courant".
D'où ma question.
Qu'est-ce que tu as foutu pour énerver les chinois et l'OMS, voir les chinois de l'OMS, pour qu'on en soient rendus à un tel merdier ?


----------



## Romuald (10 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu as foutu pour énerver les chinois



Il s'est teint en blond et s'est fait une mèche. Du coup les chinois l'ont pris pour Trump et on voulu l'infecter.


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Il s'est teint en blond et s'est fait une mèche. Du coup les chinois l'ont pris pour Trump et on voulu l'infecter.


On n'a pas idée, vraiment, de vouloir se déguiser en clown.
Nan mais ch'te jure.


----------



## patlek (11 Mai 2020)

je voulais juste faire chébran.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2020)

Allez ! La journée sera bonne !  

Ce matin, j'ai retrouvé ma collection d'une cinquantaine de MiniDisc enfouie au fond d'un carton ... Des enregistrements qui doivent dater d'une vingtaine d'années arf !

Et comme l'installation audio que j'utilise encore aujourd'hui comporte un lecteur MiniDisc, je vais de ce pas me replonger dans mes souvenirs.

Moins de chance avec les enregistrements sur bandes retrouvés par mon frère (principalement des enregistrements des émissions de Radio Caroline) - son Carad (enregistreur à bandes pour les plus jeunots) est grillé de chez grillé !


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2020)

Ah le Minidisc
J'en ai encore un paquet aussi et deux lecteurs en parfait état. Ce truc était vraiment génial.

Bon sinon, déconfinement commencé par un tour à la librairie de mon quartier avec mon fils pour lui faire choisir des livres. Une bonne première étape?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Mai 2020)

Oui, surtout si le confinement reprend


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Oui, surtout si le confinement reprend


Parle pas de malheur


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2020)

Si. C'est prévu pour le 1er juin.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mai 2020)

Tant que c'est rouge je ne bouge pas.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tant que c'est rouge je ne bouge pas.


Pas prêt de bouger, l'Moon


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Mai 2020)

Fin du confinement, les affaires reprennent.
Les vendeurs de drogue en bas de chez moi sont revenus.
Il pleut comme vache qui pisse, ils sont trempés, ils ne vendent rien (parce que les acheteurs, eux, ne sortent pas sous la pluie), mais ils sont là.
C'est pas des flèches.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2020)

Je fais un tour sur Twitter.
Visiblement le coronavirus n'est malheureusement pas efficace sur les gros cons réacs...


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tant que c'est rouge je ne bouge pas.


Dit la momie !


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Dit la momie !



Tu n'as peut-être pas vu assez de films fantastiques... 
Hors période Covid-19, les momies sortent de temps en temps de leurs sarcophages pour se rafraîchir les bandelettes.


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu n'as peut-être pas vu assez de films fantastiques...
> Hors période Covid-19, les momies sortent de temps en temps de leurs sarcophages pour se rafraîchir les bandelettes.


Seulement depuis qu'on les a désensablé, hé hé !


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2020)

Déconfinement oblige, ce fil vit ses derniers instants !
Profitez les chéris !
Demain il sera peut-être trop tard !

(rire_caverneux)


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2020)

attends qu'on soit reconfinés pour voir.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2020)

Donc la suite logique est là


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Déconfinement oblige, ce fil vit ses derniers instants !
> Profitez les chéris !
> Demain il sera peut-être trop tard !
> 
> (rire_caverneux)



Je n'avais même pas réalisé... 
Je suis sorti deux fois en tout en deux mois (pour des raisons plus que valables). 
Et comme je suis en zone rouge et que j'ai des profils à risques parmi mes proches, je vais prolonger mon confinement personnel. 

Y as-tu pensé, aux gens qui vont prolonger leur confinement au-delà du confinement obligatoire ???...


----------



## Romuald (11 Mai 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Y as-tu pensé, aux gens qui vont prolonger leur confinement au-delà du confinement obligatoire ???...


Visiblement non. Moi aussi je reste confiné pour le moment.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mai 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> attends qu'on soit reconfinés pour voir.



Oui, cette hypothèse est parfaitement envisageable.  

Personnellement, avant de faire la fête, je vais encore attendre un peu...


----------



## baron (12 Mai 2020)

Notre fille disait ce soir : « Les Français, ils n'ont rien compris ? Il ne faudrait pas parler de _déconfinement_ mais de _confinement assoupli_. »


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mai 2020)

baron a dit:


> Notre fille disait ce soir : « Les Français, ils n'ont rien compris ? Il ne faudrait pas parler de _déconfinement_ mais de _confinement assoupli_. »


 
Ta fille semble bien comprendre la situation !


----------



## baron (12 Mai 2020)

Oui, j'étais assez fier…  

(Je dois ajouter qu'en réalité le même terme est employé par les médias suisses et belges.)


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

baron a dit:


> « Les Français, ils n'ont rien compris ? Il ne faudrait pas parler de _déconfinement_ mais de _confinement assoupli_. »


Dirais-tu par-là qu'un Fab"Fab n'a pas bien compris la situation et qu'il faudrait que j'aille modifier le titre de son beau sujet ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mai 2020)

baron a dit:


> Oui, j'étais assez fier…
> 
> (Je dois ajouter qu'en réalité le même terme est employé par les médias suisses et belges.)



Si en plus ta fille a la bonne idée de consulter les médias suisses et belges, elle ne doit pas être très loin de la perfection !  

Apparemment, tout le monde n'est malheureusement pas si bien inspiré depuis 24 heures...
Certes, pour la plupart, les gens sont responsables et sérieux.
Pour d'autres, par contre, le début du déconfinement, c'est un passeport pour faire n'importe quoi...
Je pense à certains Parisiens (Canal Saint Martin, Montmattre), mais pas que...

Moi aussi, j'ai envie de me déconfiner, mais pas n'importe comment, et surtout pas en mettant en danger la vie des autres.


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> elle ne doit pas être très loin de la perfection !


Je crois que les internautes belges et suisses, ou d'ailleurs aussi, peuvent s'inscrire sur ce forum sans qu'on leur demande leur papiers ! Je dis ça uniquement pour t'embêter, hein ! Je n'ai absolument rien contre les belges, suisses et autres francophones du globe !


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Je crois que les internautes belges et suisses, ou d'ailleurs aussi, peuvent s'inscrire sur ce forum sans qu'on leur demande leur papiers ! Je dis ça uniquement pour t'embêter, hein ! Je n'ai absolument rien contre les belges, suisses et autres francophones du globe !




Ah mais je n'aurais pas mieux dit !...   
D'ailleurs, certains francophones en ont eu l'idée quelques années avant ton inscription !


----------



## baron (12 Mai 2020)

Je suis belge, et ma femme québécoise… 
Mais on aime quand même bien les Français !


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mai 2020)

baron a dit:


> Je suis belge, et ma femme québécoise…
> Mais on aime quand même bien les Français !



Vive la francophonie !...


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

*Donc ici on ferme !*

Et comme notre ami Fab"Fab vous l'a soufflé, la suite logique est par là !


----------

